# Tradimento e separazione



## Old silchiacc (10 Marzo 2009)

Buongiorno,
ho chiesto la separazione da mio marito, e stiamo cercando di organizzarci per la consensuale (stiamo intavolando la trattativa economica), sapete dirmi, visto che ho una storia con un'altra persona, a quali atteggiamenti (vivendo questa relazione extra)  devo porre attenzione in questo periodo?
Grazie in anticipo.

Silvia


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> ho chiesto la separazione da mio marito, e stiamo cercando di organizzarci per la consensuale (stiamo intavolando la trattativa economica), sapete dirmi, visto che ho una storia con un'altra persona, a quali atteggiamenti (vivendo questa relazione extra)  devo porre attenzione in questo periodo?
> Grazie in anticipo.
> 
> Silvia



Benvenuta,

figli ne avete?


----------



## Old silchiacc (10 Marzo 2009)

Si, ne abbiamo due...


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Si, ne abbiamo due...



piccoli?

...dovresti dare qualche indicazione in più (casa in affitto, mutuo, redditi -magari senza entrare nello specifico-)

...ma sopratutto riguardo la tua storia, cosa in particolare ti preoccupa...


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> ho chiesto la separazione da mio marito, e stiamo cercando di organizzarci per la consensuale (stiamo intavolando la trattativa economica), sapete dirmi, visto che ho una storia con un'altra persona, a quali atteggiamenti (vivendo questa relazione extra) devo porre attenzione in questo periodo?
> Grazie in anticipo.
> 
> Silvia


Molta discrezione, evita i contatti con i figli, almeno per il momento. Tuo marito immagino non sia al corrente dell'altro o lo sa?


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Dunque..
mio marito è a conoscenza della presenza di un altro uomo, visto che sono stata io stessa a dirglielo: la nostra separazione è il culmine di tre anni di crisi matrimoniale con un anno di psicoterapia; dal punto di vista economico lui dovrà provvedere al mantenimento delle figlie, siamo invece in disaccordo sulla casa di famiglia, visto che si trova attaccata alla casa dei suoi genitori, che vorrebbero che me ne andassi, mentre io sarei disposta a rimanere lì per non accollarmi un'ulteriore spesa.
In pratica la cosa che mi preoccupa in questo momento rispetto alla storia extra, è la necessità di dover assentarmi da casa x due notti ed un giorno con lui (non è la prima volta visto che mi è capitato varie volte di stare fuori x lavoro) ed il timore che mio marito possa usare questo fatto x addebitarmi la separazione, o ancora peggio x chiedere l'affidamento delle ragazze.
Grazie per l'attenzione..


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Dunque..
> mio marito è a conoscenza della presenza di un altro uomo, visto che sono stata io stessa a dirglielo: la nostra separazione è il culmine di tre anni di crisi matrimoniale con un anno di psicoterapia; dal punto di vista economico lui dovrà provvedere al mantenimento delle figlie, siamo invece in disaccordo sulla casa di famiglia, visto che si trova attaccata alla casa dei suoi genitori, che vorrebbero che me ne andassi, mentre io sarei disposta a rimanere lì per non accollarmi un'ulteriore spesa.
> In pratica la cosa che mi preoccupa in questo momento rispetto alla storia extra, è la necessità di dover assentarmi da casa x due notti ed un giorno con lui (non è la prima volta visto che mi è capitato varie volte di stare fuori x lavoro) ed il timore che mio marito possa usare questo fatto x addebitarmi la separazione, o ancora peggio x chiedere l'affidamento delle ragazze.
> Grazie per l'attenzione..


in pratica tu vorresti risolvere tutto con una consensuale mentre lui no, mi pare di aver capito..
non corri alcun rischio se non hai intenzione di chiedere il mantenimento anche per te, oltre che per le figlie; l'addebito serve solo in questo caso, che io sappia.
le figlie saranno affidate ad entrambi con il condiviso.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

*!!!!!!*



silchiacc ha detto:


> Dunque..
> mio marito è a conoscenza della presenza di un altro uomo, visto che sono stata io stessa a dirglielo: la nostra separazione è il culmine di tre anni di crisi matrimoniale con un anno di psicoterapia; dal punto di vista economico lui dovrà provvedere al mantenimento delle figlie, siamo invece in disaccordo sulla casa di famiglia, visto che si trova attaccata alla casa dei suoi genitori, che vorrebbero che me ne andassi, mentre io sarei disposta a rimanere lì per non accollarmi un'ulteriore spesa.
> In pratica la cosa che mi preoccupa in questo momento rispetto alla storia extra, è la necessità di dover assentarmi da casa x due notti ed un giorno con lui (non è la prima volta visto che mi è capitato varie volte di stare fuori x lavoro) ed il timore che mio marito possa usare questo fatto x addebitarmi la separazione, o ancora peggio x chiedere l'affidamento delle ragazze.
> Grazie per l'attenzione..



-lui dovrà provvedere al 50% del mantenimento delle vostre figlie, sotto ogni profilo, finalmente si parte da un civile condiviso in Italia
-se la casa è sua (presumo dei genitori di lui, che avranno il desiderio di non averti come vicina... a te, e al tuo nuovo compagno, no?) quindi credo che sia onesto da parte tua fare i bagagli
-l'addebito non esiste più, a maggior ragione che lui ne è al corrente (in più sarebbe valso solo in una giudiziale per appurare appunto che il matrimonio si è interrotto a causa di una relazione extra)
-le ragazze...dipende da quanti anni hanno, se maggiorenni suppongo vogliano restare nella loro casa, se minorenni la cosa cambia, ma cmq, non puoi imporgli un trasferimento coatto

(curiosità personale: quando resti a dormire fuori per lavoro, le ragazze con chi restano?)


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Intanto vi ringrazio, xchè mi avete rasserenato molto...
Quando resto a dormire fuori x lavoro (esattamente come capita a mio marito qualche volta), le ragazze (che sono entrambe minorenni e pur di stare con me, non hanno problemi a cambiare casa), restano a casa con mio marito; i miei genitori o i miei suoceri si organizzano x la loro cena e x accompagnarle a scuola al mio posto..
Grazie ancora
Buona giornata


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Intanto vi ringrazio, xchè mi avete rasserenato molto...
> Quando resto a dormire fuori x lavoro (esattamente come capita a mio marito qualche volta), le ragazze (che sono entrambe minorenni e pur di stare con me, non hanno problemi a cambiare casa), restano a casa con mio marito; i miei genitori o i miei suoceri si organizzano x la loro cena e x accompagnarle a scuola al mio posto..
> Grazie ancora
> Buona giornata



Prego.


...ma non esserne certa che ti seguirebbero comunque...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> -lui dovrà provvedere al 50% del mantenimento delle vostre figlie, sotto ogni profilo, finalmente si parte da un civile condiviso in Italia
> -se la casa è sua (presumo dei genitori di lui, che avranno il desiderio di non averti come vicina... a te, e al tuo nuovo compagno, no?) quindi credo che sia onesto da parte tua fare i bagagli
> -l'addebito non esiste più, a maggior ragione che lui ne è al corrente (in più sarebbe valso solo in una giudiziale per appurare appunto che il matrimonio si è interrotto a causa di una relazione extra)
> -le ragazze...dipende da quanti anni hanno, se maggiorenni suppongo vogliano restare nella loro casa, se minorenni la cosa cambia, ma cmq, non puoi imporgli un trasferimento coatto
> ...


non esiste più l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito, ma l'addebito per infedeltà esiste eccome.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

qui lo spiegano ancora meglio.

http://www.88ltw.it/infedelta/main.nsf/all/ACC9A50C93371D5BC12573010063098B


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esiste più l'abbandono del tetto coniugale come addebito, ma l'addebito per infedeltà esiste eccome.




...non è proprio così...vale più l'obbligo temporale di dimora (cioè se riesci a dimostrare che il coniuge dorme fuori casa per un tot di giorni al mese -abbastanza facile-) che avere l'amante (che senza confessione è quasi indimostrabile -non valgono neanche i pedinamenti degli investigatori, la legge sulla privacy invalida la stragrande maggioranza delle prove e ti mette sotto denuncia penale)


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non è proprio così...vale più l'obbligo temporale di dimora (cioè se riesci a dimostrare che il coniuge dorme fuori casa per un tot di giorni al mese -abbastanza facile-) che avere l'amante (che senza confessione è quasi indimostrabile -non valgono neanche i pedinamenti degli investigatori, la legge sulla privacy invalida la stragrande maggioranza delle prove e ti mette sotto denuncia penale)


tieni presente, però, che in questo caso lei stessa lo ha informato della presenza di un amante e quindi penso che il marito non sia nemmeno l'unico a saperlo...


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma l'addebito non escluderebbe solo il diritto al mantenimento? quindi se lei, comunque, non richiede il mantenimento per sè la questione dell'avere un altro neppure si pone. La casa coniugale, invece, per quanto ne so va al genitore con cui i figli hanno la residenza prevalente: quindi se effettivamente le figlie rimanessero a vivere con lei le verrebbe assegnata anche la casa coniugale.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> 
> ...ma non esserne certa che ti seguirebbero comunque...


soprattutto se imparano che stavi via per stare con l'altro


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> soprattutto se imparano che stavi via per stare con l'altro


queste sono comunque cose che non riguardano l'essere o meno una brava madre.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma l'addebito non escluderebbe solo il diritto al mantenimento? quindi se lei, comunque, non richiede il mantenimento per sè la questione dell'avere un altro neppure si pone. La casa coniugale, invece, per quanto ne so va al genitore con cui i figli hanno la residenza prevalente: quindi se effettivamente le figlie rimanessero a vivere con lei le verrebbe assegnata anche la casa coniugale.



tutto giusto, a parte l'assegnazione della casa, se è di proprietà dei genitori di lui, riusciranno a mandarla via anche se lei si opponesse giudizialmente, la responsabilità di un tetto per le figlie è del padre e della madre, non dei nonni...dipende molto dai redditi personali...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma l'addebito non escluderebbe solo il diritto al mantenimento? quindi se lei, comunque, non richiede il mantenimento per sè la questione dell'avere un altro neppure si pone. La casa coniugale, invece, per quanto ne so va al genitore con cui i figli hanno la residenza prevalente: quindi se effettivamente le figlie rimanessero a vivere con lei le verrebbe assegnata anche la casa coniugale.


non ti sbagli. poi, sai, se uno vuole farti la guerra in giudiziale ogni scusa è buona...


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> queste sono comunque cose che non riguardano l'essere o meno una brava madre.


no, però non sarei così certa che ste ragazze, imparando che la madre aveva un altro e per vederlo stava fuori, non si sentano tradite anche loro e scelgano di stare con il padre


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> queste sono comunque cose che non riguardano l'essere o meno una brava madre.


Certamente, ma agli occhi dei figli, soprattutto se piccoli, non ci fai proprio una bella figura, quindi meglio che non lo sappiano. Del resto se vogliono fanno consensuale non c'è nessuna ragione perchè certe cose vengano citate.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> tutto giusto, a parte l'assegnazione della casa, se è di proprietà dei genitori di lui, riusciranno a mandarla via anche se lei si opponesse giudizialmente, la responsabilità di un tetto per le figlie è del padre e della madre, non dei nonni...dipende molto dai redditi personali...


mica ha detto che la casa è di proprietà dei suoceri, però... ha solo detto che loro non la vorrebbero più lì.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> queste sono comunque cose che non riguardano l'essere o meno una brava madre.



sicuramente no, intanto se messa come vorrei io, cioè che lei liberi casa di famiglia e se ne andasse col nuovo compagno -così come richieda ogni storia d'amore che si rispetti.....non credo che le figlie la adorerebbero alla stessa maniera (IMHO)


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certamente, ma agli occhi dei figli, soprattutto se piccoli, non ci fai proprio una bella figura, quindi meglio che non lo sappiano. Del resto se vogliono fanno consensuale non c'è nessuna ragione perchè certe cose vengano citate.


c'è da augurarsi che vada come dici... ma come spesso accade, invece, è proprio usando i figli che si combattono le peggiori guerre.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica ha detto che la casa è di proprietà dei suoceri, però... ha solo detto che loro non la vorrebbero più lì.


no no, e non ha detto manco che non la vogliono...l'ho pensato io...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sicuramente no, intanto se messa come vorrei io, cioè che lei liberi casa di famiglia e se ne andasse col nuovo compagno -così come richieda ogni storia d'amore che si rispetti.....non credo che le figlie la adorerebbero alla stessa maniera (IMHO)


e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una madre deve fare solo la madre per essere una buona madre?


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> tutto giusto, a parte l'assegnazione della casa, se è di proprietà dei genitori di lui, riusciranno a mandarla via anche se lei si opponesse giudizialmente, la responsabilità di un tetto per le figlie è del padre e della madre, non dei nonni...dipende molto dai redditi personali...


 
A me risulta che se anche la casa è di proprietà dei nonni paterni ed il figlio aveva un diritto di comodato questo diritto, in caso di separazione, si trasferisce in capo all'altro coniuge se affidatario dei figli minori...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una madre deve fare solo la madre per essere una buona madre?



...adesso siamo arrivati alla casa
...il contrario sarebbe che lui, dopo essere cornuto, subirà per imposizione il distacco dalle figlie (e non potrà essere padre come vorrebbe), e l'abbandono forzato dalla sua casa... 
.ti sembra giusto??


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una madre deve fare solo la madre per essere una buona madre?


 
Ma no, Anna, solo che deve tener conto dei sentimenti dei filgi anche quando si innamora di un'altra persona e si separa. Naturalmente il fatto di avere un nuovo amore non è una cosa da condannarsi, ci mancherebbe, solo che, per quanto pacifica sia, una separazione per i figli è sempre un trauma ed il fatto di sapere che mamma ha già un nuovo amore non li aiuta.
Magari per un pò potrebbe continuare a mantenere questa relazione "clandestina"...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

A me sconvolge che voglia continuare a vivere nella casa dei suoceri


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

in ogni caso anche questa storia è paradigmatica. noto che troppo spesso si fanno le cose con la speranza che dio ce la mandi buona.
ma non lo so, io... chiede a noi un parere prima di partire con il suo amante.. voglio dire, ma informarsi da un legale, no?


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...adesso siamo arrivati alla casa
> ...il contrario sarebbe che lui, dopo essere cornuto, subirà per imposizione il distacco dalle figlie (e non potrà essere padre come vorrebbe), e l'abbandono forzato dalla sua casa...
> .ti sembra giusto??


 
No Iago...ma succede...quasi sempre purtroppo. La riforma ha aiutato molto in questo senso ma, lo dico da donna, gli uomini nella separazione restano comunque sempre delle "vittime"


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me risulta che se anche la casa è di proprietà dei nonni paterni ed il figlio aveva un diritto di comodato questo diritto, in caso di separazione, si trasferisce in capo all'altro coniuge se affidatario dei figli minori...



...il giudice della separazione affida la casa coniugale alla affidataria dei minori (anche solo obbligo di dimora, così com'è oggi), che dopo subisce unitamente all'ex marito (che già sta fuori per effetto della separazione) una causa di sfratto, se l'ex coniuge si rende disponibile a collaborare all'acquisizione di una nuova casa, il problema è risolto.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma no, Anna, solo che deve tener conto dei sentimenti dei filgi anche quando si innamora di un'altra persona e si separa. Naturalmente il fatto di avere un nuovo amore non è una cosa da condannarsi, ci mancherebbe, solo che, per quanto pacifica sia, una separazione per i figli è sempre un trauma ed il fatto di sapere che mamma ha già un nuovo amore non li aiuta.
> Magari per un pò potrebbe continuare a mantenere questa relazione "clandestina"...


 è separata da TRE anni!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me sconvolge che voglia continuare a vivere nella casa dei suoceri


 tu non fai testo.... 
e poi è vicina alla casa dei suoceri, non dentro...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu non fai testo....
> e poi è vicina alla casa dei suoceri, non dentro...



Ti pare poco? Ma anche se in buoni rapporti rimangono sempre i genitori del tuo ex... non faranno sicuramente festa portando a casa un nuovo compagno.


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è separata da TRE anni!!!


 
No, Grande, lei dice che c'è stata una cirsi matrimoniale di tre anni ed ora una separazione...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti pare poco? Ma anche se in buoni rapporti rimangono sempre i genitori del tuo ex... non faranno sicuramente festa portando a casa un nuovo compagno.


 dì la verità che la invidi....


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu non fai testo....
> e poi è vicina alla casa dei suoceri, non dentro...



...è questione di quanto si è st....  di quanto fegato si ha....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dì la verità che la invidi....


Molto. Preferirei accollarmi un affitto ed essere libera di fare quello che voglio senza avere occhi indiscreti... ma credo siano scelte personali


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> in ogni caso anche questa storia è paradigmatica. noto che troppo spesso si fanno le cose con la speranza che dio ce la mandi buona.
> ma non lo so, io... chiede a noi un parere prima di partire con il suo amante.. voglio dire, ma informarsi da un legale, no?



...se fa le valigie...non deve chiedere niente a nessuno...le bambine piangeranno, ma non è colpa del padre...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...adesso siamo arrivati alla casa
> ...il contrario sarebbe che lui, dopo essere cornuto, subirà per imposizione il distacco dalle figlie (e non potrà essere padre come vorrebbe), e l'abbandono forzato dalla sua casa...
> .ti sembra giusto??


non esageriamo.. il distacco e il modo vanno discussi. tra l'altro, a questo punto, mi sembra l'unico argomento importante fra lei e il marito, tutto il resto è contingente ma non primario.
con il condiviso le cose sono cambiate parecchio, mi pare.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è questione di quanto si è st....  di quanto fegato si ha....


Non credo neanche sia questione di stronzaggine o fegato... solo buon senso a mio avviso


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molto. Preferirei accollarmi un affitto ed essere libera di fare quello che voglio senza avere occhi indiscreti... ma credo siano scelte personali



...avrei dovuto sposare te...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo neanche sia questione di stronzaggine o fegato... solo buon senso a mio avviso



certo...era una battuta 

(adesso mi calmo subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  )


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...avrei dovuto sposare te...


Non penso di essere l'unica... ma io lasciai la casa dl mio ex... era ed e' casa sua porco dito!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se fa le valigie...non deve chiedere niente a nessuno...le bambine piangeranno, ma non è colpa del padre...


ma perché devi parlare di colpe? le cose fra loro non andavano da 3 anni.
diciamo, piuttosto, che trovare un buon accordo per loro e le figlie, resta la cosa più concreta da fare.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esageriamo.. il distacco e il modo vanno discussi. tra l'altro, a questo punto, mi sembra l'unico argomento importante fra lei e il marito, tutto il resto è contingente ma non primario.
> con il condiviso le cose sono cambiate parecchio, mi pare.


si, e in presenza di un terzo...l'assegnazione della casa è quasi esclusa.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché devi parlare di colpe? le cose fra loro non andavano da 3 anni.
> diciamo, piuttosto, che trovare un buon accordo per loro e le figlie, resta la cosa più concreta da fare.



ciccia...le bambine piangeranno comunque, e se tanto piccole non dovranno sapere perchè......e se il perchè è che mia moglie si è innamorata di un altro e io devo andare via, le bambine intanto piangeranno perchè il padre và via....perdonami ma è una inculata pazzesca


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Per me l'assegnazione della casa dovrebbe essere esclusa e basta perche' creerebbe inutili conflitti... che ovviamente andranno a ripercuotersi sui figli.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> si, e in presenza di un terzo...l'assegnazione della casa è quasi esclusa.


perché dai per scontato il fatto che l'altro vada a vivere con lei e le figlie?
non mi sembra  abbia detto butto fuori mio marito e faccio entrare l'altro. o no?


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Che bello questo forum, così vivo..
dunque le mie figlie hanno vissuto questi anni di crisi e sono consapevoli del mio operato, sono certa quindi che rimarranno con me; la casa appartiene a mio marito e quindi un'eventuale  trasferimento mio e delle figlie dovrebbe essere oggetto di trattativa economica; io lavoro e quindi non ho chiesto un contributo per il mio mantenimento.
Scusate, ma quali prove di infedeltà possono essere utilizzate in sede giudiziale?
Grazie ancora a tutti..


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché dai per scontato il fatto che l'altro vada a vivere con lei e le figlie?
> non mi sembra  abbia detto butto fuori mio marito e faccio entrare l'altro. o no?


No ma e' una possibilita' secondo me neanche troppo remota.
Ma anche se non convivenza sporadicamente entrera' in quella casa... io lo trovo inappropriato.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ciccia...le bambine piangeranno comunque, e se tanto piccole non dovranno sapere perchè......e se il perchè è che mia moglie si è innamorata di un altro e io devo andare via, le bambine intanto piangeranno perchè il padre và via....perdonami ma è una inculata pazzesca


e quindi, secondo te, meglio che piangano in 4 vivendo male assieme, piuttosto che risolvere la cosa in modo civile?


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi, secondo te, meglio che piangano in 4 vivendo male assieme, piuttosto che risolvere la cosa in modo civile?


certamente no, ma perchè la pretesa sulla casa che è del marito?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Che bello questo forum, così vivo..
> dunque le mie figlie hanno vissuto questi anni di crisi e sono consapevoli del mio operato, sono certa quindi che rimarranno con me; la casa appartiene a mio marito e quindi un'eventuale trasferimento mio e delle figlie dovrebbe essere oggetto di trattativa economica; io lavoro e quindi non ho chiesto un contributo per il mio mantenimento.
> *Scusate, ma quali prove di infedeltà possono essere utilizzate in sede giudiziale?*
> Grazie ancora a tutti..


potrebbe portare dei testimoni a conoscenza della cosa, tanto per dire...
ma non preoccuparti troppo di questo in quanto, non chiedendo tu un mantenimento per te, è praticamente escluso che lui ti porti in giudiziale.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certamente no, ma perchè la pretesa sulla casa che è del marito?


nessuna pretesa, credo. piuttosto un non voler stravolgere troppo le abitudini delle figlie.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi, secondo te, meglio che piangano in 4 vivendo male assieme, piuttosto che risolvere la cosa in modo civile?



ma no...certo che si deve risolvere in maniera civile, e secondo me civile non significa che "lei" debba pretendere una casa che non è sua...a che titolo scusa...


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Che bello questo forum, così vivo..
> dunque le mie figlie hanno vissuto questi anni di crisi e sono consapevoli del mio operato, sono certa quindi che rimarranno con me; la casa appartiene a mio marito e quindi un'eventuale trasferimento mio e delle figlie dovrebbe essere oggetto di trattativa economica; io lavoro e quindi non ho chiesto un contributo per il mio mantenimento.
> Scusate, ma quali prove di infedeltà possono essere utilizzate in sede giudiziale?
> Grazie ancora a tutti..


 
Il giudice se ne frega delle vostre questioni di corna: decide sui soldi e sui figli. Fine.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuna pretesa, credo. piuttosto un non voler stravolgere troppo le abitudini delle figlie.


...e allora deve avere il coraggio di lasciare pure le figlie, come fanno gli uomini (perchè lo vogliono o perchè costretti)


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuna pretesa, credo. piuttosto un non voler stravolgere troppo le abitudini delle figlie.


sei d'accordo che troppe  donne usano questa scusa del non stravolgere i figli per comodità?
se la casa è sua non vedo perchè dovrebbe lasciargliela.
lei si trova un'altra casa dove vivrà con le sue figliole, ed eventualmente l'altro.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei d'accordo che troppe donne usano questa scusa del non stravolgere i figli per comodità?
> se la casa è sua non vedo perchè dovrebbe lasciargliela.
> lei si trova un'altra casa dove vivrà con le sue figliole, ed eventualmente l'altro.


 nel qual caso lui dovrebbe contribuire alla nuova casa, o sbaglio? 
e poi non è che LUI non la voglia nella casa, ma sono i suoceri a non volerla, no?


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Che bello questo forum, così vivo..
> dunque le mie figlie hanno vissuto questi anni di crisi e sono consapevoli del mio operato, sono certa quindi che rimarranno con me; la casa appartiene a mio marito e quindi un'eventuale trasferimento mio e delle figlie dovrebbe essere oggetto di trattativa economica; io lavoro e quindi non ho chiesto un contributo per il mio mantenimento.
> Scusate, ma quali prove di infedeltà possono essere utilizzate in sede giudiziale?
> Grazie ancora a tutti..


 
Se le figlie minori restano con lei la casa resta a lei. L'assegnazione della casa viene fatto  nell'esclusivo interesse dei filgi


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Animato direi...
x Anna, naturalmente il legale l'ho sentito, ma mi piaceva avere più pareri concreti;
Naturalmente, se chiedo  di rimanere insieme alle mie figlie nella casa di famiglia è perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di farci entrare la persona che è con me adesso; sono convinta che tra persone civili ed intelligenti si possa trovare la soluzione migliore per entrambi e sopratutto per le ragazze, oltre che  a mantenere una certa dignità di coppia.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel qual caso lui dovrebbe contribuire alla nuova casa, o sbaglio?
> *e poi non è che LUI non la voglia nella casa, ma sono i suoceri a non volerla, no*?



Pensa che ambientino si andrebbe a creare... uhmmmm lekker


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel qual caso lui dovrebbe contribuire alla nuova casa, o sbaglio?
> e poi non è che LUI non la voglia nella casa, ma sono i suoceri a non volerla, no?


certo che contribuirà alla nuova casa.
bhè, se anche sono i suoceri immagino che non sarebbe molto gradevole come atmosfera anche per i figli.
io dico solo che in molte troppe cause di divorzio gli uomini sono presi per le palle e devono pagare molto più che le donne.
lo trovo vergognoso così come che quasi sempre, anche in casi di pessime madri, i figli siano affidati quasi sempre a loro


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che contribuirà alla nuova casa.
> bhè, se anche sono i suoceri immagino che non sarebbe molto gradevole come atmosfera anche per i figli.
> io dico solo che in molte troppe cause di divorzio gli uomini sono presi per le palle e devono pagare molto più che le donne.
> lo trovo vergognoso così come che quasi sempre, anche in casi di pessime madri, i figli siano affidati quasi sempre a loro




































oggi va così!!!
In assoluto concordo che non è giusto che spesso gli uomini siano estromessi dalle loro case, affetti e pure debbano pagare per donne che non li hanno trattati neppure col minimo rispetto.
Posto che non è assolutamente detto che questo sia uno di quei casi! 
Era una riflessione generale.


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma no...certo che si deve risolvere in maniera civile, e secondo me civile non significa che "lei" debba pretendere una casa che non è sua...a che titolo scusa...


Io non pretendo una casa che non è mia (e qui ci sarebbe da dire, visto che il mutuo è stato pagato da entrambi), voglio solo che lui riconosca il disagio x questo trasferimento; senza considerare il fatto che mi sono resa disponibile a modificare la casa in modo da poterci vivere tutti e due...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Animato direi...
> x Anna, naturalmente il legale l'ho sentito, ma mi piaceva avere più pareri concreti;
> Naturalmente, se chiedo  di rimanere insieme alle mie figlie nella casa di famiglia è perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di farci entrare la persona che è con me adesso; sono convinta che tra persone civili ed intelligenti si possa trovare la soluzione migliore per entrambi e sopratutto per le ragazze, oltre che  a mantenere una certa dignità di coppia.



silviuccia...ti consiglierei caldamente di valutare l'idea di un trasferimento, e se posta in maniera civile potresti giungere ad una collaborazione da parte di tuo marito, e tutti vissero felici e contenti...


(domanda: se fosse stato tuo marito ad avere una storia...avresti pensato per un solo attimo alla possibilità che lui sarebbe restato a casa e tu saresti andata via????)


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Animato direi...
> x Anna, naturalmente il legale l'ho sentito, ma mi piaceva avere più pareri concreti;
> Naturalmente, se chiedo di rimanere insieme alle mie figlie nella casa di famiglia è perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di farci entrare la persona che è con me adesso; sono convinta che tra persone civili ed intelligenti si possa trovare la soluzione migliore per entrambi e sopratutto per le ragazze, oltre che a mantenere una certa dignità di coppia.


 insomma, vi va bene continuare a fare la coppia vivendo distanti.
Questo a parole mi pare molto intelligente ma mi resta difficile capirne la concretizzazione.... quando e quanto vi vedete? E quanti anni hanno circa le tue ragazze e te?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Io non pretendo una casa che non è mia (e qui ci sarebbe da dire, visto che il mutuo è stato pagato da entrambi), voglio solo che lui riconosca il disagio x questo trasferimento; senza considerare il fatto che mi sono resa disponibile a modificare la casa in modo da poterci vivere tutti e due...



...si era capito che la casa fosse dei genitori di lui...se hai pagato metà del mutuo, è tutto diverso, molto diverso, (e comunque io la venderei, dividerei i soldi e me ne andrei altrove) 


...che devi fare vicino ai tuoi suoceri, e viverci insieme sarebbe la morte civile, per tutti e due, dai....


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che contribuirà alla nuova casa.
> bhè, se anche sono i suoceri immagino che non sarebbe molto gradevole come atmosfera anche per i figli.
> io dico solo che in molte troppe cause di divorzio gli uomini sono presi per le palle e devono pagare molto più che le donne.
> lo trovo vergognoso così come che quasi sempre, anche in casi di pessime madri, i figli siano affidati quasi sempre a loro


Personalmente penso che le famiglie di origine dovrebbero stare fuori da certe controversie, e che ad un certo punto i figli quarantenni smettano di fare i figli e di prendano la responsabilità di essere genitori.


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insomma, vi va bene continuare a fare la coppia vivendo distanti.
> Questo a parole mi pare molto intelligente ma mi resta difficile capirne la concretizzazione.... quando e quanto vi vedete? E quanti anni hanno circa le tue ragazze e te?


Le mie ragazze hanno 6 e 13 anni, ed io ne ho 40; la casa è abbastanza grande da poter essere divisa in due appartamenti e permettere l'indipendenza di entrambi...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Personalmente *penso che le famiglie di origine dovrebbero stare fuori da certe controversie*, e che ad un certo punto i figli quarantenni smettano di fare i figli e di prendano la responsabilità di essere genitori.



...dovevi fare questo pensiero prima di comprare casa vicino alla famiglia di origine...di LUI....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che le famiglie di origine dovrebbero stare fuori da certe controversie, e che ad un certo punto i figli quarantenni smettano di fare i figli e di prendano la responsabilità di essere genitori.



Al 90% dei casi non e' cosi'... in quanto madre capirai che non e' cosi' semplice non pensare ai propri figli neanche quando a 40 anni suonati devono affrontare un divorzio.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Le mie ragazze hanno 6 e 13 anni, ed io ne ho 40; la casa è abbastanza grande da poter essere divisa in due appartamenti e permettere l'indipendenza di entrambi...


ma lui è d'accordo di vivere in una casa divisa?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Le mie ragazze hanno 6 e 13 anni, ed io ne ho 40; la casa è abbastanza grande da poter essere divisa in due appartamenti e permettere l'indipendenza di entrambi...



...queste sono scelte a lungo termine....sarà un disastro, credimi


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

OT        brugola, liberati!!!!


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si era capito che la casa fosse dei genitori di lui...se hai pagato metà del mutuo, è tutto diverso, molto diverso, (e comunque io la venderei, dividerei i soldi e me ne andrei altrove)
> 
> 
> ...che devi fare vicino ai tuoi suoceri, e viverci insieme sarebbe la morte civile, per tutti e due, dai....


Ma certo.. è chiaro che nè farei volentieri a meno di vivere accanto ai miei suoceri, però allo stesso tempo non posso permettermi di accollarmi tutto il costo dell'affitto, e sinceramente non mi sembra giusto; anche secondo me la soluzione di vendere la casa sarebbe la migliore, ma naturalmente mio marito non ne vuole sapere...


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...dovevi fare questo pensiero prima di comprare casa vicino alla famiglia di origine...di LUI....


  giusto.. 
diciamo che non c'è stata possibilità di scelta allora... esattamente come adesso non è possibile mettere in discussione la possibilità di vendere casa.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Ma certo.. è chiaro che nè farei volentieri a meno di vivere accanto ai miei suoceri, però allo stesso tempo non posso permettermi di accollarmi tutto il costo dell'affitto, e sinceramente non mi sembra giusto; anche secondo me la soluzione di vendere la casa sarebbe la migliore, ma naturalmente mio marito non ne vuole sapere...



...e provate a trovare un accordo di liquidazione del valore della casa...in fondo i suoceri potranno aiutarlo a tenere le bambine quando saranno da lui... è un gesto nobile secondo me.


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma lui è d'accordo di vivere in una casa divisa?


No, naturalmente, ma almeno la soluzione permetterebbe di contenere le spese.


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> giusto..
> diciamo che non c'è stata possibilità di scelta allora... esattamente come adesso non è possibile mettere in discussione la possibilità di vendere casa.


...ma ti comprendo perfettamente, nessun attacco...anche se identifichi la maggior parte delle mie sventure passate,,,,,,,,


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Nel senso che tua moglie si è comportata come me, Iago?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Nel senso che tua moglie si è comportata come me, Iago?



PEGGIO!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma questo a prescindere, non mi permetto di giudicare te...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

mannaccia a mort...m'aggiu scurdat 'e criatur.....



...a dopo


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che contribuirà alla nuova casa.
> bhè, se anche sono i suoceri immagino che non sarebbe molto gradevole come atmosfera anche per i figli.
> io dico solo che in molte troppe cause di divorzio gli uomini sono presi per le palle e devono pagare molto più che le donne.
> lo trovo vergognoso così come che quasi sempre, anche in casi di pessime madri, i figli siano affidati quasi sempre a loro


diciamo che il bene dei figli dovrebbe servire da detterrente per guerre inutili e dispendiose ma sappiamo benissimo che quasi sempre è una utopia.
riguardo all'affido: non esiste più l'affido esclusivo ad un solo genitore; adesso c'è il condiviso anche se i figli continuano a rimanere a vivere quasi sempre con la madre.
i suoceri, tra l'altro, dovrebbero evitare di alimentare ulteriori conflitti, soprattutto perché non sono affari loro.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT brugola, liberati!!!!


 
non l'ho capita glande


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo che il bene dei figli dovrebbe servire da detterrente per guerre inutili e dispendiose ma sappiamo benissimo che quasi sempre è una utopia.
> riguardo all'affido: non esiste più l'affido esclusivo ad un solo genitore; adesso c'è il condiviso anche se i figli continuano a rimanere a vivere quasi sempre con la madre.
> i* suoceri, tra l'altro, dovrebbero evitare di alimentare ulteriori conflitti, soprattutto perché non sono affari loro*.


bhè dai anna...non sono affari loro fino a un certo punto.
anche questa cosa mi fa incazzare. Finchè servono a tenere i nipotini e ad alleviare la vita dei figli vanno bene..poi non sono più cazzi loro...


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> No, naturalmente, ma almeno la soluzione permetterebbe di contenere le spese.


si ma sarebbe magari logorante per lui.
ci hai pensato?


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Se la casa è di proprietà esclusiva di lui sarà molto difficile che tu riesca ad ottenere la vednita e la distribuzione del ricavato...dico molto difficile ma in sostanza lo escluderei...probabilmente ti assegneranno la casa e tuo marito si dovrà trovare un'altra sistemazione. La possibilità di dividerla potrebbe anche essere valutata ma in quel caso devi tener conto che, a lungo andare, entrambi avrete volgia di rifarvi una vita e non credo sarà facile se vivrete vicini. Tieni conto che, generalmente, quando uno solo dei due inizia una nuova relazione nascono problemi che prima non c'erano...una sorta di vendetta per il "tu ti sei rifatto una vita e io no"...


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai anna...non sono affari loro fino a un certo punto.
> anche questa cosa mi fa incazzare. Finchè servono a tenere i nipotini e ad alleviare la vita dei figli vanno bene..poi non sono più cazzi loro...


Brugola,
non sono affari loro, lo penso fermamente e non mi stancherò di ribadirlo: il fatto di dare una mano ai figli, non li autorizza ad intromettersi sui problemi di coppia; fino a prova contraria siamo io e mio marito che dobbiamo decidere del nostro futuro di coppia, comprendo il loro dispiacere, ma non le intromissioni.


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Brugola,
> non sono affari loro, lo penso fermamente e non mi stancherò di ribadirlo: il fatto di dare una mano ai figli, non li autorizza ad intromettersi sui problemi di coppia; fino a prova contraria siamo io e mio marito che dobbiamo decidere del nostro futuro di coppia, comprendo il loro dispiacere, ma non le intromissioni.


 
Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo. E' già difficile vedersela in due, figurati se si mettono di mezzo altre persone


----------



## Old silchiacc (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma sarebbe magari logorante per lui.
> ci hai pensato?


Ci penso, ma il fatto di pensarci e di capire che per lui può essere logorante, che in fondo lui è la parte che subisce questa situazione, non cambia la realtà delle cose: è iniziata una crisi tre anni fa ca., abbiamo provato a superarla, non ci siamo riusciti, secondo me non si può stare insieme x pietà dell'altro o x formalismo, quindi una soluzione va trovata in qualche modo; nessuno gioisce della situazione, x nessuno è un trionfo o un evento edificante, ma abbiamo il dovere di gestirlo al meglio per salvaguardare la dignità di tutti.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Ci penso, ma il fatto di pensarci e di capire che per lui può essere logorante, che in fondo lui è la parte che subisce questa situazione, non cambia la realtà delle cose: è iniziata una crisi tre anni fa ca., abbiamo provato a superarla, non ci siamo riusciti, secondo me non si può stare insieme x pietà dell'altro o x formalismo, quindi una soluzione va trovata in qualche modo; nessuno gioisce della situazione, x nessuno è un trionfo o un evento edificante, ma abbiamo il dovere di gestirlo al meglio per salvaguardare la dignità di tutti.


posso chiederti da quanto conosci e frequenti l'altro uomo?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Ci penso, ma il fatto di pensarci e di capire che per lui può essere logorante, che in fondo lui è la parte che subisce questa situazione, non cambia la realtà delle cose: è iniziata una crisi tre anni fa ca., abbiamo provato a superarla, non ci siamo riusciti, secondo me non si può stare insieme x pietà dell'altro o x formalismo, quindi una soluzione va trovata in qualche modo; nessuno gioisce della situazione, x nessuno è un trionfo o un evento edificante, ma abbiamo il dovere di gestirlo al meglio per salvaguardare la dignità di tutti.



sono d'accordo...non credi che lasciare casa sia la scelta che eviterebbe anche le chiacchiere e le intromissioni? 

...sarà tuo diritto non avere intromissioni, ma sarà anche un loro diritto non avere come vicina la ex nuora e non più il figlio!! ...sennò pare un pò un dispetto...un castigo...

Se non vuoi stare più con il loro figlio per problemi vostri, fai le valigie e vai, vedrai che nessuno ti dirà nulla, poi dopo a bocce ferme, se hai da avere soldi perchè hai aprtecipato al mutuo, vedrai che l'accordo si trova, ma io me ne andrei subito, per tranquillità mia e di tutti.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sarà tuo diritto non avere intromissioni, ma sarà anche un loro diritto non avere come vicina la ex nuora e non più il figlio!! ...sennò pare un pò un dispetto...un castigo...
> 
> .


iago...mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

*...*

...e darai una buona possibilità a lui, di riconoscere il fallimento, assorbirlo e metabolizzarlo senza costringerlo in situazioni di inferiorità... senso di impotenza, frustazione...lo liberi, e con rispetto reciproco organizzate la nuova vita da genitori, che è l'unica preoccupazione che dovrebbe stare in cima ai tuoi pensieri...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> iago...mi vuoi sposare?



...ti ospito tutte le volte e tutto il tempo che vuoi, e se vuoi facciamo pure una specie di cerimonia...


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e darai una buona possibilità a lui, di riconoscere il fallimento, assorbirlo e metabolizzarlo senza costringerlo in situazioni di inferiorità... senso di impotenza, frustazione...lo liberi, e con rispetto reciproco organizzate la nuova vita da genitori, che è l'unica preoccupazione che dovrebbe stare in cima ai tuoi pensieri...


 
Iago...con tutto il bene che posso volerti...ma quanta gente credi che lo farebbe? Partendo dal presupposto che difficilmente lei riuscirà ad avere una parte del valore della casa, ha già detto che non riuscirebbe a pagare un affitto o mutuo da sola e che, mi par di capire, l'unico modo per andare incontro al marito è quello di dividere l'appartamento in due. Se lui non vende (e non vuole farlo) per comprare qualcos'altro per entrambi non vedo molte alternative al vivere nella casa coniugale vicino ai suoceri...


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Iago...con tutto il bene che posso volerti...ma quanta gente credi che lo farebbe? Partendo dal presupposto che difficilmente lei riuscirà ad avere una parte del valore della casa, ha già detto che non riuscirebbe a pagare un affitto o mutuo da sola e che, mi par di capire, l'unico modo per andare incontro al marito è quello di dividere l'appartamento in due. Se lui non vende (e non vuole farlo) per comprare qualcos'altro per entrambi non vedo molte alternative al vivere nella casa coniugale vicino ai suoceri...


...ma lei lavora...ci si arrangia...e forse è il caso che si trovi una casa vicino alla sua di mamma, così viene aiutata un pò, senza che magari debba farlo l'ex suocera quando le piccole avranno un reffreddore improvviso...


(ti ringrazio dell'affetto, è sempre bello...ricambio.)


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...*ma lei lavora...ci si arrangia...*e forse è il caso che si trovi una casa vicino alla sua di mamma, così viene aiutata un pò, senza che magari debba farlo l'ex suocera quando le piccole avranno un reffreddore improvviso...
> 
> 
> (ti ringrazio dell'affetto, è sempre bello...ricambio.)


 
Ma certo Iago, ma chi è che potendo risparmiare dei sacrifici per pagarsi un affitto, decide spontaneamente di lasciare la casa all'altro coniuge?


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma certo Iago, ma chi è che potendo risparmiare dei sacrifici per pagarsi un affitto, decide spontaneamente di lasciare la casa all'altro coniuge?



...chi c'ha coscienza delle proprie scelte e delle proprie libertà (a parte di quelle altrui)


----------



## Old Shine (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> -lui dovrà provvedere al 50% del mantenimento delle vostre figlie, sotto ogni profilo, finalmente si parte da un civile condiviso in Italia
> -se la casa è sua (presumo dei genitori di lui, che avranno il desiderio di non averti come vicina... a te, e al tuo nuovo compagno, no?) quindi credo che sia onesto da parte tua fare i bagagli
> -l'addebito non esiste più, a maggior ragione che lui ne è al corrente (in più sarebbe valso solo in una giudiziale per appurare appunto che il matrimonio si è interrotto a causa di una relazione extra)
> -le ragazze...dipende da quanti anni hanno, se maggiorenni suppongo vogliano restare nella loro casa, se minorenni la cosa cambia, ma cmq, non puoi imporgli un trasferimento coatto
> ...


Concordo su tutto, solo che, anche se lasciargli la casa sarebbe onesto, sappi che tu hai diritto di restare nella casa familiare anche se qui deciderai di convivere col nuovo compagno  fino alla maggiore età dei figli ed eventualemnte oltre ove continuassero gli studi. Il diritto di abitazione  infatti va a tutelare i minori e non gli adulti.


----------



## Old Shine (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e darai una buona possibilità a lui, di riconoscere il fallimento, assorbirlo e metabolizzarlo senza costringerlo in situazioni di inferiorità... senso di impotenza, frustazione...lo liberi, e con rispetto reciproco organizzate la nuova vita da genitori, che è l'unica preoccupazione che dovrebbe stare in cima ai tuoi pensieri...


Ho avuto un caso identito dove lei, per onestà, ha lasciato la casa familiare pensando di poter mantenere dei buoni rapporti e per il bene dei figli.
Grosso errore. Il buon gesto è stato ritenuto dal marito dovuto, per nulla apprezzato, quasi scontato e nonostante ciò non da alla moglie neppure il 50% delle spese straordinarie.
Ora si morde i gomiti, ed ha notevoli problemi economici. Io l'avevo sconsigliato, almeno per il momento, anche perchè poi non si torna indietro.


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Ci penso, ma il fatto di pensarci e di capire che per lui può essere logorante, che in fondo lui è la parte che subisce questa situazione, non cambia la realtà delle cose: è iniziata una crisi tre anni fa ca., abbiamo provato a superarla, non ci siamo riusciti, secondo me *non si può stare insieme x pietà dell'altro o x formalismo,* quindi una soluzione va trovata in qualche modo; nessuno gioisce della situazione, x nessuno è un trionfo o un evento edificante, ma abbiamo il dovere di gestirlo al meglio per salvaguardare la dignità di tutti.


 
Questa frase mi ha fatto molto riflettere, devo dire. C'è ancora qualcuno che lo fa? Stare assieme per "formalismo" ormai direi che è escluso: essere separati è una condizione talmente diffusa che non fa più alcun effetto sulla gente, neppure se ci si separa dopo qualche mese di matrimonio. E quanto alla pietà credo che, sotto sotto, sia una scusa che si dà chi non ha il coraggio di lasciare...un pò come quando ci si dice che lo si fa "per i figli"...che tanto si sa che piuttosto che vederti litigare tutti i giorni starebbero meglio se ti separassi...


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...adesso siamo arrivati alla casa
> ...il contrario sarebbe che lui, dopo essere cornuto, subirà per imposizione il distacco dalle figlie (e non potrà essere padre come vorrebbe), e l'abbandono forzato dalla sua casa...
> .ti sembra giusto??


No, non è giusto.


----------



## Old silchiacc (12 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questa frase mi ha fatto molto riflettere, devo dire. C'è ancora qualcuno che lo fa? Stare assieme per "formalismo" ormai direi che è escluso: essere separati è una condizione talmente diffusa che non fa più alcun effetto sulla gente, neppure se ci si separa dopo qualche mese di matrimonio. E quanto alla pietà credo che, sotto sotto, sia una scusa che si dà chi non ha il coraggio di lasciare...un pò come quando ci si dice che lo si fa "per i figli"...che tanto si sa che piuttosto che vederti litigare tutti i giorni starebbero meglio se ti separassi...


Non immagini in quanti siano a rimanere insieme x mille motivi più o meno validi, (i figli, gli impegni economici, l'apparenza ecc. ecc.); io mi permetto di dire che mi sto separando xchè credo fermamente nel matrimonio e restando insieme reciterei una farsa e lo mortificherei definitivamente.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho capita glande


 MP pieni!!!


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> ho chiesto la separazione da mio marito, e stiamo cercando di organizzarci per la consensuale (stiamo intavolando la trattativa economica), sapete dirmi, visto che ho una storia con un'altra persona, a quali atteggiamenti (vivendo questa relazione extra) devo porre attenzione in questo periodo?
> Grazie in anticipo.
> 
> Silvia


 
Dillo al tuo avvocato e fai quel che ti dice. Non te ne andare assolutamente da casa. Non ho letto tutto, quindi non so se hai dei figli, ma prima di pensare ai desideri dell'amante (gli uomini vanno e vengono), pensa ai tuoi figli, se n hai,  rimani con loro. Nessuno te li toglie. Se lil tuo nuovo uomo ti ama seriamente, avrà pazienza, altrimenti non ti sarai persa nulla.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dillo al tuo avvocato e fai quel che ti dice. Non te ne andare assolutamente da casa. Non ho letto tutto, quindi non so se hai dei figli, ma prima di pensare ai desideri dell'amante (gli uomini vanno e vengono), pensa ai tuoi figli, se n hai,  rimani con loro. Nessuno te li toglie. Se lil tuo nuovo uomo ti ama seriamente, avrà pazienza, altrimenti non ti sarai persa nulla.
> In bocca al lupo.



...forse sarebbe opportuno sempre leggere tutto prima di dare consigli a danno di altri incolpevoli...


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse sarebbe opportuno sempre leggere tutto prima di dare consigli a danno di altri incolpevoli...


Però sugli uomini che vanno e vengono ha ragione


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però sugli uomini che vanno e vengono ha ragione



...è un'aggravante di lei!

...ma non si deve istigare a tenersi tutto e tutti a danno del marito, perchè lei in cuor suo lo sa bene che la storia extra potrà finire facilmente proprio quando si fanno le cose serie, infatti vorrebbe rimanere a casa, vivere col marito magari alzando un muro, e lasciare le bambine alla suocera quando dovrà andare fuori per lavoro....eccheccazz....

(chiedo scusa all'autrice del 3d, non ce l'ho con lei...mi limito a dire la mia "lavorando" solo sullo scritto della storia)


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però sugli uomini che vanno e vengono ha ragione


non mi sembra che silvia viva su di un albero, tanto è vero che sa dove vuole andare con le sue gambe, e non facendosi portare a spalla da un altro...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è un'aggravante di lei!
> 
> ...ma non si deve istigare a tenersi tutto e tutti a danno del marito, *perchè lei in cuor suo lo sa bene che la storia extra potrà finire facilmente proprio quando si fanno le cose serie, infatti vorrebbe rimanere a casa, vivere col marito magari alzando un muro, e lasciare le bambine alla suocera quando dovrà andare fuori per lavoro....eccheccazz....*
> 
> (chiedo scusa all'autrice del 3d, non ce l'ho con lei...mi limito a dire la mia "lavorando" solo sullo scritto della storia)


e cosa ci sarebbe di tanto sbagliato in questo?
i nonni a volte sono micidiali nelle critiche ma se poi non possono prendersi cura dei nipoti stanno anche peggio.
è difficile trovare la giusta misura sempre, figuriamoci in caso di separazione...


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è un'aggravante di lei!
> 
> ...ma non si deve istigare a tenersi tutto e tutti a danno del marito, perchè lei in cuor suo lo sa bene che la storia extra potrà finire facilmente proprio quando si fanno le cose serie, infatti vorrebbe rimanere a casa, vivere col marito magari alzando un muro, e lasciare le bambine alla suocera quando dovrà andare fuori per lavoro....eccheccazz....
> 
> (chiedo scusa all'autrice del 3d, non ce l'ho con lei...mi limito a dire la mia "lavorando" solo sullo scritto della storia)


Certo Iago, capisco, comprendo. Ma potrebbe vivere la storia con l'altro al di fuori dalla routine famigliare e non sconvolgere la vita delle figlie cambiando casa abitudini ecc.ecc. Poi il tempo cancella tutto, quando anche il marito si troverà una compagna le cose si aggiusteranno...


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e cosa ci sarebbe di tanto sbagliato in questo?
> i nonni a volte sono micidiali nelle critiche ma se poi non possono prendersi cura dei nipoti stanno anche peggio.
> è difficile trovare la giusta misura sempre, figuriamoci in caso di separazione...




....BEH!!!


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo Iago, capisco, comprendo. Ma potrebbe vivere la storia con l'altro al di fuori dalla routine famigliare e non sconvolgere la vita delle figlie cambiando casa abitudini ecc.ecc. Poi il tempo cancella tutto, quando anche il marito si troverà una compagna le cose si aggiusteranno...



...non mi trovate d'accordo a vivere nell'ipocrisia...

...lei ha deciso di separarsi perchè non sta bene col marito e sta vivendo una storia d'amore...e credo che prima di venirlo a dire qui, ne abbia parlato con l'amante, e traendo delle facili conclusioni, anche lui è d'accordo e anche il suo desiderio sarebbe di vivere insieme all'amata...


poi nunsò...


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non mi trovate d'accordo a vivere nell'ipocrisia...
> 
> ...lei ha deciso di separarsi perchè non sta bene col marito e sta vivendo una storia d'amore...e credo che prima di venirlo a dire qui, ne abbia parlato con l'amante, e traendo delle facili conclusioni, anche lui è d'accordo e anche il suo desiderio sarebbe di vivere insieme all'amata...
> 
> ...


Sì però non nella casa del marito, spero


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è un'aggravante di lei!
> 
> ...ma non si deve istigare a tenersi tutto e tutti a danno del marito, perchè lei in cuor suo lo sa bene che la storia extra potrà finire facilmente proprio quando si fanno le cose serie, infatti vorrebbe rimanere a casa, vivere col marito magari alzando un muro, e lasciare le bambine alla suocera quando dovrà andare fuori per lavoro....eccheccazz....
> 
> (chiedo scusa all'autrice del 3d, non ce l'ho con lei...mi limito a dire la mia "lavorando" solo sullo scritto della storia)


 trovo le tue considerazioni rancorose prima che ragionevoli.
Oggettivamente, se prima della separazione partiva per lavoro, perchè dopo non dovrebbe farlo? Dando oltretutto modo a suoceri e marito di godersi di più la compagnia delle figlie e viceversa.
Che poi lei non voglia andar via è una considerazione non giusta, poichè lei dice che è il marito a non poterle corrispondere nulla per il suo andar via.
E oggettivamente o lui contribuisce ad un affitto/mutuo ulteriore oppure dividono la casa che hanno o ancora lei ci vive con le figlie. Ulteriore possibilità sarebbe se lui le liquidasse la parte di casa da lei pagata col mutuo, ma mi sembra che lui non ne abbia le risorse economiche. E comunque a quel punto dovrebbe ugualmente contribuire all'affitto del luogo dove le sue figlie vivono!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non mi trovate d'accordo a vivere nell'ipocrisia...
> 
> ...lei ha deciso di separarsi perchè non sta bene col marito e sta vivendo una storia d'amore...e credo che prima di venirlo a dire qui, ne abbia parlato con l'amante, e traendo delle facili conclusioni, anche lui è d'accordo e anche il suo desiderio sarebbe di vivere insieme all'amata...
> 
> ...


 lei ha detto che non vuol vivere con il suo nuovo compagno.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse sarebbe opportuno sempre leggere tutto prima di dare consigli a danno di altri incolpevoli...


Gli incolpevoli sono i figli. Io mi riferivo a loro. Ed i figli hanno bisogno della madre. Si può essere buone medri senza essere brave mogli. Così come si può essere buoni padri, senza essere bravi mariti.
Gli accordi fatti in corso di separazione non hanno come scopo di punire gli eventuali colpevoli, ma di proteggere i figli, spesso minorenni.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è un'aggravante di lei!
> 
> ...ma non si deve istigare a tenersi tutto e tutti a danno del marito, perchè lei in cuor suo lo sa bene che la storia extra potrà finire facilmente proprio quando si fanno le cose serie, infatti vorrebbe rimanere a casa, vivere col marito magari alzando un muro, e lasciare le bambine alla suocera quando dovrà andare fuori per lavoro....eccheccazz....
> 
> (chiedo scusa all'autrice del 3d, non ce l'ho con lei...mi limito a dire la mia "lavorando" solo sullo scritto della storia)


 
Ma chi l'ha detto questo? Stai traendo conclusioni affrettate.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì però non nella casa del marito, spero


La casa va ai figli. Io la vedo così.
I figli, che già devono vivere il trauma della separazione non possono essere strappati dal loro ambiente.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La casa va ai figli. Io la vedo così.
> I figli, che già devono vivere il trauma della separazione non possono essere strappati dal loro ambiente.


Concordo, anche se capisco il risentimento del marito nel caso dovesse vedere l'altro vivere, anche saltuariamente, a casa sua...


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo, anche se capisco il risentimento del marito nel caso dovesse vedere l'altro vivere, anche saltuariamente, a casa sua...


Lo capisco anche io il risentimento...ma non è detto che lei lo faccia, e comunque qualsiasi forma di risentimento non può essere di pregiudizio ai minori.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

E poi , scusate, suggerire ad una madre di stare accanto ai propri figli, non mi pare un cattivo consiglio. Tutt'altro. Mi pare l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La casa va ai figli. Io la vedo così.
> I figli, che già devono vivere il trauma della separazione non possono essere strappati dal loro ambiente.





Iris ha detto:


> Lo capisco anche io il risentimento...ma non è detto che lei lo faccia, e comunque qualsiasi forma di risentimento non può essere di pregiudizio ai minori.





Iris ha detto:


> E poi , scusate, suggerire ad una madre di stare accanto ai propri figli, non mi pare un cattivo consiglio. Tutt'altro. Mi pare l'unica cosa da fare.








































sposami e ti darò un castello (vicino casa dei miei... :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	









OT    Iris, com'è che non ci si è mai incontrate, noi?


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo capisco anche io il risentimento...ma non è detto che lei lo faccia, e comunque qualsiasi forma di risentimento non può essere di pregiudizio ai minori.


Certo, ma si sa che anche nelle separazioni meno conflittuali prima o poi il risentimento arriva. Soprattutto quando uno dei due resta solo...


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sposami e ti darò un castello (vicino casa dei miei... :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare che ultimamente hai avuto il tuo da fare, o no?


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo, ma si sa che anche nelle separazioni meno conflittuali prima o poi il risentimento arriva. Soprattutto quando uno dei due resta solo...


Si potrebbe trovare comunque un accordo che non danneggi economicamente troppo l'ex marito (si sa che il divorzio non arricchisce), ma che non allontani la madre dai figli (i quali devono certamente pure stare vicino al padre).
Mi rendo conto che è difficile, ma la posta in gioco (il benessere dei bambini) è talmente alta, che vale dei sacrifici.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E poi , scusate, suggerire ad una madre di stare accanto ai propri figli, non mi pare un cattivo consiglio. Tutt'altro. Mi pare l'unica cosa da fare.


assolutamente sì.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pare che ultimamente hai avuto il tuo da fare, o no?


 e pure tu hai ragione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















PS ma il mio castello, allora?!?!? che ne dobbiamo fare?


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e pure tu hai ragione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh, se hai un castello, se ne può riparlare


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> beh, se hai un castello, se ne può riparlare


----------



## Old silchiacc (12 Marzo 2009)

Ragazzi...
alla fine, dopo aver consultato il mio avvocato, parlato con le figlie e con il marito, organizzato x le ragazze il mio giorno di assenza... sto x partire.. e sinceramente sono serena..
Non so se da questo potrà venire fuori qualche sorpresa, ma ho deciso così..
Sono comunque felice di aver trovato un forum così animato.. e mi riservo di partecipare al mio ritorno.. Un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Ragazzi...
> alla fine, dopo aver consultato il mio avvocato, parlato con le figlie e con il marito, organizzato x le ragazze il mio giorno di assenza... sto x partire.. e sinceramente sono serena..
> Non so se da questo potrà venire fuori qualche sorpresa, ma ho deciso così..
> Sono comunque felice di aver trovato un forum così animato.. e mi riservo di partecipare al mio ritorno.. *Un abbraccio a tutti*




...pure a me??

non credo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






...felice we...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...pure a me??
> 
> non credo....
> 
> ...


Non essere antipatico


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

*per Iris e Grande*

...in tutti i consigli che le avete dato, non avete mai considerato il marito...

...non ho mai pensato (nelle mie soluzioni) un distacco delle bambine dalla mamma (da che l'avete dedotto??)


secondo me:
-lei si cerca una casa vicino ai suoi genitori (nella quale casa NON vivrà (lei dice) il suo nuovo amore (per me, con calma...lì si dovrà trasferire anche lui, e per questo DOVREBBE essere MOLTO informato e COMPLETAMENTE d'accordo sulle scelte di Sil, invece non ha mai scritto una riga sul futuro con il tipo)
-lascia casa al marito, (e sicuramente si libera delle intromissioni dei suoi futuri ex suoceri) il quale le restituirà i soldi con cui lei ha contribuito al mutuo per il passato
-le bambine, dopo organizzato l'altra casa, vivranno a settimane alterne da uno e da un'altra
-lui non darà nulla per il mantenimento, nè di lei, nè delle bambine, ma provvederà al 50% a tutte le spese che a loro occorrono


...figuriamoci....


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

*Lettrì.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non essere antipatico



...hai ragione...ritiro



(che dici cancello??)


----------



## lale75 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in tutti i consigli che le avete dato, non avete mai considerato il marito...
> 
> ...non ho mai pensato (nelle mie soluzioni) un distacco delle bambine dalla mamma (da che l'avete dedotto??)
> 
> ...


 
Non credo che il marito le darà una parte dei soldi della casa, purtroppo...e non mi pare di aver letto in questi post che lei abbia alcuna intenzione di lasciare la casa al marito...


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non credo che il marito le darà una parte dei soldi della casa, purtroppo...e non mi pare di aver letto in questi post che lei abbia alcuna intenzione di lasciare la casa al marito...





eh ho capito....


...ma sei d'accordo che la legge direbbe quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in tutti i consigli che le avete dato, non avete mai considerato il marito...
> 
> ...non ho mai pensato (nelle mie soluzioni) un distacco delle bambine dalla mamma (da che l'avete dedotto??)
> 
> ...


ma tu ci vivresti in due case diverse a settimane alterne?


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu ci vivresti in due case diverse a settimane alterne?



...guarda se chiedi a me in quali condizioni si mettono i figli a causa di due ****** che si lasciano............

come vuoi fare? 15 e 15, metà settimana e metà settimana....non c'è tanta scelta...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...guarda se chiedi a me in quali condizioni si mettono i figli a causa di due ****** che si lasciano............
> 
> come vuoi fare? 15 e 15, metà settimana e metà settimana....non c'è tanta scelta...


 scusa, ma ovviamente io non ho figli e non so cos'è un divorzio, ma preferirei forse che le ragazze stessero con uno solo dei genitori e vedessero l'altro il massimo possibile...
Poi naturalmente tu hai molta più esperienza e forse sai che non è il meglio per loro questo... dimmi.


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, ma ovviamente io non ho figli e non so cos'è un divorzio, ma preferirei forse che le ragazze stessero con uno solo dei genitori e vedessero l'altro il massimo possibile...
> Poi naturalmente tu hai molta più esperienza e forse sai che non è il meglio per loro questo... dimmi.



 nel senso che se vogliamo veramente riconoscere la paternità identicamente necessaria alla crescita dei figli, più di qua non possiamo andare, dopo di che, ognuno cerca di trovare equilibrio e serenità nelle proprie condizioni...e in ogni caso si sbaglia.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> nel senso che se vogliamo veramente riconoscere la paternità identicamente necessaria alla crescita dei figli, più di qua non possiamo andare, dopo di che, ognuno cerca di trovare equilibrio e serenità nelle proprie condizioni...e in ogni caso si sbaglia.


La legge in teoria è giustissima e il condiviso dovrebbe proprio essere così, il problema è la vicinanza, utile per i figli magari scomoda per i genitori.


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La legge in teoria è giustissima e il condiviso dovrebbe proprio essere così, il problema è la vicinanza, utile per i figli magari scomoda per i genitori.


...bastano pochi isolati, o traverse di distanza, e i figli, quando capaci, vanno indipedentemente da uno o dall'altro.


----------



## lale75 (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La legge in teoria è giustissima e il condiviso dovrebbe proprio essere così, il problema è la vicinanza, utile per i figli magari scomoda per i genitori.


 
La legge sull'affido condiviso è stata un grosso passo avanti ma, purtroppo, non è abbastanza secondo me. Spesso le questioni patrimoniali sono quelle che infiammano di più gli animi e i figli sono usati come moneta di scambio...osceno! Dovrebbero essere riviste le norme sul mantenimento fra ex coniugi


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bastano pochi isolati, o traverse di distanza, e i figli, quando capaci, vanno indipedentemente da uno o dall'altro.


Iago sì certo, ma non intendevo quello. Metti il caso che uno dei due coniugi si trasferisca, per motivi di lavoro o altro. Anche solo 50 km di distanza diventano difficoltosi.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La legge sull'affido condiviso è stata un grosso passo avanti ma, purtroppo, non è abbastanza secondo me. Spesso le questioni patrimoniali sono quelle che infiammano di più gli animi e i figli sono usati come moneta di scambio...osceno!* Dovrebbero essere riviste le norme sul mantenimento fra ex coniugi*


Vero.


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Iago sì certo, ma non intendevo quello. Metti il caso che uno dei due coniugi si trasferisca, per motivi di lavoro o altro. Anche solo 50 km di distanza diventano difficoltosi.



certo certo, è una materia molto complessa che deve considerare ogni singolo caso...


----------



## Bruja (12 Marzo 2009)

*bah...*

Ho un solo commento... in questa guerriglia familiare a stare peggio sono i figli. Data la situazione, qualunque scelta venga fatta avranno disagi. Dovranno vedersela con gli screzi dei genitori, la tigna dei nonni paterni e la presenza, anche se saltuaria, di una figura maschile non ancora ben identificata e che deve il suo esistere al fatto che bene alla madre..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speriamo che gli adulti sappiano dosare al minimo questi disagi.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...guarda se chiedi a me in quali condizioni si mettono i figli a causa di due ****** che si lasciano............
> 
> come vuoi fare? 15 e 15, metà settimana e metà settimana....non c'è tanta scelta...


 Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come se i figli non si sentissero abbastanza tagliati a metà...


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...non ho mai segnalato nessuno prima d'ora....ma mi hai fatto proprio venire la voglia... 
(così vediamo lo staff com'è attrezzato con questo tipo di terrorismo?!)


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ti dirò che io ho sentito di separazioni in cui il giudice ha acconsentito a che i figli stessero con i genitori a giorni alterni (pernotto compreso)e parliamo di genitori che vivono nella stessa città ma non vicini...per quanto quella di Iago possa sembrare una soluzione "estrema" e poco salutare per i figli non è poi così campata in aria. Del resto l'affido condiviso sulla carta prevede proprio che i genitori partecipino in ugual misura alla crescita dei figli ma in sostanza rispetto a prima è cambiato solo che il genitore con cui non vivono può vederli un paio di mezze giornate in più...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 un cowboy col velo da sposa?!!??!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti dirò che io *ho sentito di separazioni in cui il giudice ha acconsentito a che i figli stessero con i genitori a giorni alterni (pernotto compreso)*e parliamo di genitori che vivono nella stessa città ma non vicini...per quanto quella di Iago possa sembrare una soluzione "estrema" e poco salutare per i figli non è poi così campata in aria. Del resto l'affido condiviso sulla carta prevede proprio che i genitori partecipino in ugual misura alla crescita dei figli ma in sostanza rispetto a prima è cambiato solo che il genitore con cui non vivono può vederli un paio di mezze giornate in più...
























 io preferirei che i miei figli vivessero col padre e vederli ogni momento possibile piuttosto che costringerli a un tale abominio!!!



Ma se io, che sono adulta, dormo una notte fuori mi sveglio chiedendomi dove sono e se sto fuori più volte in un mese alla fine sono leggermente spaesata, come possono sentirsi dei bambini!??!?


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io preferirei che i miei figli vivessero col padre e vederli ogni momento possibile piuttosto che costringerli a un tale abominio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ma se io, che sono adulta, dormo una notte fuori mi sveglio chiedendomi dove sono e se sto fuori più volte in un mese alla fine sono leggermente spaesata, come possono sentirsi dei bambini!??!?


E come crescono i bambini usati dai genitori per le loro vendette personali?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E come crescono i bambini usati dai genitori per le loro vendette personali?


Sai MK, sarebbe carino ogni tanto che quello che hai quotato avesse una relazione con quello che dici.
Per carità, la tua osservazione è molto interessante, ma mi sono persa i 20passaggi mentali che portano dalla mia considerazione alla tua!!


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in tutti i consigli che le avete dato, non avete mai considerato il marito...
> 
> ...non ho mai pensato (nelle mie soluzioni) un distacco delle bambine dalla mamma (da che l'avete dedotto??)
> 
> ...


 
Si presume che il marito, essendo un adulto si difenda da sè dalle ipotetiche prepotenze della ex moglie. La legge, giustamente, tutela i più deboli, nella fattispecie i figli.
Quindi, pur comprendendo il dolore del marito tradito ed abbandonato, continua a ritenere che qualsiasi soluzione abitativa scelta dopo una separazione, deve soddisfare in primis le esigenze di stabilità dei figli.
Poi, dopo, con molto distacco , vengono le esigenze degli adulti.
Da madre saparata, mi sono regolata così. Quindi, credo proprio di sapere ciò che dico.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sai MK, sarebbe carino ogni tanto che quello che hai quotato avesse una relazione con quello che dici.
> Per carità, la tua osservazione è molto interessante, ma mi sono persa i 20passaggi mentali che portano dalla mia considerazione alla tua!!


Sottolineavo come facessero più male altre cose, il vivere in due case diverse è il male minore.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sottolineavo come facessero più male altre cose, il vivere in due case diverse è il male minore.


Le liti fanno malissimo di certo, ma anche cambiare casa ogni giorno.... bene non fa!
Ma per quanto concordi con te che sentire i genitori discutere sia deleterio per i figli, in questo caso non si parla di ciò, ma delle opportune soluzioni relative ad una scelta (la separazione) che già esclude il discorso liti (ormai non vivono più insieme) a priori...


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le liti fanno malissimo di certo, ma anche cambiare casa ogni giorno.... bene non fa!
> Ma per quanto concordi con te che sentire i genitori discutere sia deleterio per i figli, in questo caso non si parla di ciò, ma delle opportune soluzioni relative ad una scelta (la separazione) che già esclude il discorso liti (ormai non vivono più insieme) a priori...


Infatti io parlavo della separazione. Dell'usare i figli come ricatto verso l'altro coniuge. Case vicine e genitori intelligenti, capaci di mettere il benessere dei propri figli al primo posto, qualcuno ce la fa.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E come crescono i bambini usati dai genitori per le loro vendette personali?


Costringere i figli a passare da una casa all'altra significa non tenere in minimo conto le loro esigenze. Significa considerare i figli come un pacchetto postale, e non come persone che hanno bisogno di un recapito certo, di un contesto sociale e abitativo che garantisca una certa continuità, e non dei poveri disgraziati che hanno a malapena l'esigenza di mangiare e poggiare la testa sul cuscino.
Certe soluzioni abitative (figli 15 gg con uno, 15 gg con l'altro) sono un modo per punire l'altro coniuge, o solo dimezzare l'assegno di mantenimento. E' una trovata tecnica degli avvocati, che raramente per disperazione il magistrato omologa.
Io se fossi un giudicenon tollererei una simile barbarie.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sottolineavo come facessero più male altre cose, il vivere in due case diverse è il male minore.


Proporrei una cosa: casa ai figli (unica casa), e genitori che si alternano...ma che bel divertimento!!!!


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Costringere i figli a passare da una casa all'altra significa non tenere in minimo conto le loro esigenze. Significa considerare i figli come un pacchetto postale, e non come persone che hanno bisogno di un recapito certo, di un contesto sociale e abitativo che garantisca una certa continuità, e non dei poveri disgraziati che hanno a malapena l'esigenza di mangiare e poggiare la testa sul cuscino.
> Certe soluzioni abitative (figli 15 gg con uno, 15 gg con l'altro) sono un modo per punire l'altro coniuge, o solo dimezzare l'assegno di mantenimento. E' una trovata tecnica degli avvocati, che raramente pwr disperazione il magistrato omologa.
> Io se fossi un giudicenon tollererei una simile barbarie.


Due case vicine, genitori che si alternano nella cura dei figli, dove sta il problema? Poi ci si lamenta che i padri siano assenti...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Proporrei una cosa: casa ai figli (unica casa), e genitori che si alternano...ma che bel divertimento!!!!
















































Sai che non è mica una soluzione banale?
Anzi!!!!
Potrebbe avere un certo impatto...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Due case vicine, genitori che si alternano nella cura dei figli, dove sta il problema? Poi ci si lamenta che i padri siano assenti...


 non capisco come si realizzarebbe... cosa intendi per 'alternarsi nella cura dei figli'?
chi dorme con chi e dove?
chi prepara la cena e si siede alla stessa tavola? dopo i 4-5anni i figli hanno le giornate piene e gli unici momenti in cui un genitore li 'vive' sono la cena e i fine settimana.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sai che non è mica una soluzione banale?
> Anzi!!!!
> Potrebbe avere un certo impatto...


 
Sicuramente ravviverebbe la giornata a qualche genitore annoiato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè no? abbasso la normalità, evviva il nomadismo. A proposito, cambiamogli pure scuola ai bambini, così, ogni 15 gg. conoscono gente nuova.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco come si realizzarebbe... cosa intendi per 'alternarsi nella cura dei figli'?
> chi dorme con chi e dove?
> chi prepara la cena e si siede alla stessa tavola? dopo i 4-5anni i figli hanno le giornate piene e gli unici momenti in cui un genitore li 'vive' sono la cena e i fine settimana.


Una settimana con la madre e una settimana col padre.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Proporrei una cosa: casa ai figli (unica casa), e genitori che si alternano...ma che bel divertimento!!!!


è successo.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

*Conosco*

padri che si prendono cura dei propri figli esattamente (se non meglio) delle madri... Non dico sia facile ma non è impossibile.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> è successo.


Non fatico a crederlo: la realtà purtroppo supera qualsiasi orrida previsione.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> padri che si prendono cura dei propri figli esattamente (se non meglio) delle madri... Non dico sia facile ma non è impossibile.


 non ne dubito ma mi sembra molto più corretta l'ipotesi di iris, allora!!!
Se qualcuno deve cambiar casa sono i genitori separati, non i figli!!!


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si presume che il marito, essendo un adulto si difenda da sè dalle ipotetiche prepotenze della ex moglie. La legge, giustamente, tutela i più deboli, nella fattispecie i figli.
> Quindi, pur comprendendo il dolore del marito tradito ed abbandonato, continua a ritenere che qualsiasi soluzione abitativa scelta dopo una separazione, deve soddisfare in primis le esigenze di stabilità dei figli.
> Poi, dopo, con molto distacco , vengono le esigenze degli adulti.
> Da madre saparata, mi sono regolata così. Quindi, credo proprio di sapere ciò che dico.



...guarda che le ipotetiche prepotenze della ex mogli esistono e possono avere vita proprio perchè si usano i figli per mano delle mamme...(in questi generi di esempi...)

l'errore grave da cui partite è che "i figli sono della mamma"...e a seguito di questo preconcetto e pregiudizio si costruiscono (o almeno si costruivano) le peggiori scene familiari...se oggi abbiamo ancora delle donne che credono che poichè hanno partorito, abbiamo dei diritti supplementari e principali sui figli,  continuerete (voi donne) a educare dei maschi che o soccomberanno o stupreranno e delle femmine che o faranno le cameriere/baby-sitter o mireranno a fare figli per poi sentirsi in piena ragione a cacciare via un padre dalla vita delle figlie, a cacciare un marito dalla propria casa ecc ecc (badate bene che non ho mensionato al fatto che è la signora ad essersi innamorata di un altro)

quindi se veramente volete salvaguardare i figli, metteteli in cima a una piramide, sotto la quale troviamo i due genitori, e non tagliate, non togliete l'affetto di nessuno dei due, 
se ci siamo su questo... è conseguenza obbligatoria che i figli subiranno mezzo distacco e no uno intero, guarda caso dal padre, e per forza vivranno una vita a metà...metà tempo col singolo genitore, metà tempo in un letto, metà tempo per tutto
(cerca "la carta del fanciullo" protocollo comportamentale dei separati)


(dopo di chè ribadisco che ogni caso è a sè, e che ogni famiglia troverà il proprio equilibrio in base alle intelligenze dei genitori, e soprattutto... mai farsi maestri, e considerare che ogni situazione, ogni assetto, ogni considerazione, ogni conclusione è destinata a modificarsi nel tempo)


anche io sono convinto di sapere ciò che dico.


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ne dubito ma mi sembra molto più corretta l'ipotesi di iris, allora!!!
> Se qualcuno deve cambiar casa sono i genitori separati, non i figli!!!



...quindi lei, nel caso del 3d in questione?!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quindi lei, nel caso del 3d in questione?!


 no, alternarsi loro due nella stessa casa con le figlie, ad esempio.
avendo entrambi un'altra casa per quando non sono con le ragazze.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Dove ho scritto che "i figli sono della mamma"'?
E dove ho scritto che i padri vanno allontanati? Non lo penso, nè lo scrivo.
Ho solamente ribadito che di fronte alle beghe dei coniugi, è prioritario l'interesse dei figli. E ho consigliato ad una madre, di non lasciare i figli. E lo sottoscrivo.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Poi, è chiaro, che non potendo dividere a metà i figli, bisognerà trovare un accordo e stabilire dove devono vivere . Ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi oggi si prevede l'affido condiviso (il congiunto esiste ancora, ma non si sa bene in cosa differisca nella pratica), con prevalenza presso la casa materna. Fino a che i figli non sono grandicelli.
Mi sento di condividere questa impostazione, a meno che la madre non sia proprio una folle snaturata (ma in quei casi purtroppo lo è anche il padre, e spessso i piccoli vengono affidati ai servizi sociali).


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Poi, è chiaro, che non potendo dividere a metà i figli, bisognerà trovare un accordo e stabilire dove devono vivere . Ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi oggi si prevede l'affido condiviso (il congiunto esiste ancora, ma non si sa bene in cosa differisca nella pratica), con prevalenza presso la casa materna. Fino a che i figli non sono grandicelli.
> Mi sento di condividere questa impostazione, a meno che la madre non sia proprio una folle snaturata (ma in quei casi purtroppo lo è anche il padre, e spessso i piccoli vengono affidati ai servizi sociali).


Per es io conosco una donna che è dirigente e grande professionista.
Si è separata dal marito che fa lo scrittore.
Ne hanno parlato e hanno deciso che i figli rimanessero con lui perchè passava molto più tempo a casa e poteva seguirli meglio. Lei li vede il più possibile. Ogni caso è a sè, se gestito con civiltà se ne esce vivi tutti.
Ma ad es nel caso della  nostra amica, Iago, sarebbe più giusto che le figlie vivessere col padre o con la madre? O che venissero sballottatE? A parità di lavoro che fanno i due io penso che sarebbe più corretto trovare il modo di alternarsi nella casa ad es oppure che le figlie vivano con lei e passino molto molto tempo con lui. Tu cosa proporresti?


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...guarda che le ipotetiche prepotenze della ex mogli esistono e possono avere vita proprio perchè si usano i figli per mano delle mamme...(in questi generi di esempi...)
> 
> l'errore grave da cui partite è che "i figli sono della mamma"...e a seguito di questo preconcetto e pregiudizio si costruiscono (o almeno si costruivano) le peggiori scene familiari...se oggi abbiamo ancora delle donne che credono che poichè hanno partorito, abbiamo dei diritti supplementari e principali sui figli, continuerete (voi donne) a educare dei maschi che o soccomberanno o stupreranno e delle femmine che o faranno le cameriere/baby-sitter o mireranno a fare figli per poi sentirsi in piena ragione a cacciare via un padre dalla vita delle figlie, a cacciare un marito dalla propria casa ecc ecc (badate bene che non ho mensionato al fatto che è la signora ad essersi innamorata di un altro)
> 
> ...


 





















   assolutamente d'accordo, da madre separata e tradita


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dillo al tuo avvocato e fai quel che ti dice. Non te ne andare assolutamente da casa. Non ho letto tutto, quindi non so se hai dei figli, ma prima di pensare ai desideri dell'amante (gli uomini vanno e vengono), pensa ai tuoi figli, se n hai,  rimani con loro. Nessuno te li toglie. Se lil tuo nuovo uomo ti ama seriamente, avrà pazienza, altrimenti non ti sarai persa nulla.
> In bocca al lupo.



...scusa allora la conclusione quale sarebbe?

...stavi consigliando di rimanere tutti insieme appassionatamente?
...con qualche we della mamma, ogni tanto?

_
...a 13 anni chissà mai cosa penserà..._.






Iris ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che "i figli sono della mamma"'?
> E dove ho scritto che i padri vanno allontanati? Non lo penso, nè lo scrivo.
> Ho solamente ribadito che di fronte alle beghe dei coniugi, è prioritario l'interesse dei figli. E ho consigliato ad una madre, di non lasciare i figli. E lo sottoscrivo.



...quando qualcuno ironizza pesantemente sulle vite a metà dei figli dei separati....identificando in "stabilità" il rimanere nella stessa casa con la MAMMA e non col padre...

che senso dobbiamo dare a un messaggio del genere?


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per es io conosco una donna che è dirigente e grande professionista.
> Si è separata dal marito che fa lo scrittore.
> Ne hanno parlato e hanno deciso che i figli rimanessero con lui perchè passava molto più tempo a casa e poteva seguirli meglio. Lei li vede il più possibile. Ogni caso è a sè, se gestito con civiltà se ne esce vivi tutti.
> Ma ad es nel caso della  nostra amica, Iago, sarebbe più giusto che le figlie vivessere col padre o con la madre? O che venissero sballottatE? A parità di lavoro che fanno i due io penso che sarebbe più corretto trovare il modo di alternarsi nella casa ad es oppure che le figlie vivano con lei e passino molto molto tempo con lui. Tu cosa proporresti?



...il principio base dell'istituzione della separazione è l'esclusione dell'altro dalla propria vita...questo è imprescindibile
...e si deve partire (e poi prescindere) dal semplice concetto della metà tempo, e del tutto al doppio (purtroppo) e sopportare, intervenendo soprattutto sui concetti (se mia moglie pensa che "sballottolare" è male, è quasi sicuro che le bambine soffriranno questa situazione, se pensa che è bene, ne saranno entusiaste e si divertiranno)


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...il principio base dell'istituzione della separazione è l'esclusione dell'altro dalla propria vita...questo è imprescindibile
> ...e si deve partire (e poi prescindere) dal semplice concetto della metà tempo, e del tutto al doppio (purtroppo) e sopportare, intervenendo soprattutto sui concetti (se mia moglie pensa che "sballottolare" è male, è quasi sicuro che le bambine soffriranno questa situazione, se pensa che è bene, ne saranno entusiaste e si divertiranno)


 non mi hai risposto, che faresti se fossi il loro giudice?


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi hai risposto, che faresti se fossi il loro giudice?



già l'ho scritto qualche decina di post indietro

a prescindere che l'autrice vorrebbe non andare in giudiziale,(e sono d'accordo) 

senza aver altri elementi, quali i redditi e le disponibilità di orari in base al lavoro di entrambi...
non sposterei le bambine...(sono completamente d'accordo!), le quali continueranno a vivere nella loro casa, che è vicina ai nonni paterni grazie ai quali già ricevono assistenza, e continueranno ad averla (vedi we in corso)
i due si vogliono separare, anzi lei ha un altro (lo ha confermato al marito!) e non vuole più vivere col marito...diritto sacrosanto che và rispettato!

quindi...che vada!

si trova una casa vicino i nonni materni da cui si farà aiutare a tenere le figlie (come già oggi succede) tutte le volte che ciò sarà possibile, senza limitazione alcuna

(e se becca un giudice moderno, se il reddito di lei è maggiore, le assegna anche il mantenimento delle figlie)


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...scusa allora la conclusione quale sarebbe?
> 
> ...stavi consigliando di rimanere tutti insieme appassionatamente?
> ...con qualche we della mamma, ogni tanto?
> ...


Non mi pare normale che una madre (o un padre) se ne vada via da casa così, ancora prima della separazione. Questo intendevo Se tu fossi figlio, ti piacerebbe? Non credo.
Poi perchè dai per scontato che io sia una strega che impedisce al padre di vedere i suoi figli? e che tutte le donne siano così?
A fronte di ex mogli  sanguisughe, il cui unico scopo è rovinare la vita all'ex marito, spolpandolo fino all'osso, ed impedendogli di frequentare la prole, esistono anche donne corrette. Io ad esempio non ho mai preteso niente dal mio ex (che non paga neanche ciò che il giudice gli ha imposto di fare); e non gli impedisco di stare con i figli.
Non generalizzare, esistono ex mariti delinquenti, ma non per questo credo che tutti gli uomini lo siano.
Personalmente credo che, quando sono piccoli, in genere è la madre la figura accuditrice prevalente, ma ciò non significa che il padre non abbia ruolo.

Poi so, e ne conosco vari esempi, di ex mogli che non hanno mai lavorato in vita propria, e vivono sulle spalle dei mariti, nella casa a loro assegnata. Ma non tutte le donne sono così prive di onestà e dignità.


----------



## Iris (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> già l'ho scritto qualche decina di post indietro
> 
> a prescindere che l'autrice vorrebbe non andare in giudiziale,(e sono d'accordo)
> 
> ...


Io mantengo i miei figli senza che il giudice mi ci abbia costretto.


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Diciamo che, secondo me, per poter realizzare una separazione che non sia eccessivamente traumatica per i filgi, o che lo sia il minimo indispensabile, bisognerebbe pensare al loro bene prima di tutto ed allora anche se i figli restano a vivere con uno dei genitori l'altro continuerà ada evre un ruolo importante nella loro vita. La legge sull'affido condiviso questo lo prevede ma non fa i conti, ahimè, con i sentimenti delle persone. 
Purtroppo spesso il coniuge con cui i figli vivono, nonostante l'affido sia condiviso, fa di tutto per escludere l'altro dalla loro vita "quotidiana"; quindi si fissano gli allenamenti sportivi, il catechismo e quant'altro sempre nei giorni in cui i figli dovrebbero stare con l'altro genitore...il bene dei figli è avere due genitori presenti ma, di fatto, spesso uno finisce per diventare una specie di baby sitter


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure si potrebbero separare i figli uno con un genitore e uno con l'altro o ...tagliarli a metà e dare mezzo figlio a ogni genitore ...come propose Salomone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iago ha detto:


> ...non ho mai segnalato nessuno prima d'ora....ma mi hai fatto proprio venire la voglia...
> (così vediamo lo staff com'è attrezzato con questo tipo di terrorismo?!)


 Ho riportato anche il mio post caso mai qualcuno pensasse che ho scritto che i figli dovessero essere assegnati alla madre e che la stessa dovesse impedire al padre di vederli.

Non ero intervenuta nella questione complessa posta dalla scrivente proprio perché credo che sia troppo complicata perché IO mi possa sentire di proporre una soluzione.
Ma proporre a dei bambini di vivere con l'uno e con l'altra stabilmente a fasi alterne mi sembra aberrante.
Se avessi avuto figli minori e il giudice avesse proposto na cosa del genere piuttosto (come la madre del racconto di Salomone o quella (adottiva) de Il cerchio di gesso del caucaso) avrei rinunciato a vivere con i miei figli.
Le ragioni relative al senso di spaesamento e l'insicurezza relativa, ben esplicitati da altri, mi sembravano evidenti.
Mi spiace se la tua situazione personale ti ha portato a sentirti toccato in prima persona e a una reazione che giudico eccessiva al mio post moderatamente provocatorio.


Iago ha detto:


> ...scusa allora la conclusione quale sarebbe?
> 
> ...stavi consigliando di rimanere tutti insieme appassionatamente?
> ...con qualche we della mamma, ogni tanto?
> ...


Io non ho scritto obbligatoriamente con la madre.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se avessi avuto figli minori e il giudice avesse proposto na cosa del genere piuttosto (come la madre del racconto di Salomone o quella (adottiva) de Il cerchio di gesso del caucaso) avrei rinunciato a vivere con i miei figli.


Perché?


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

...forse non ci capiamo...Persa/Ritrovata qui non è questione di "opinioni" questi sono fatti!!

vai a leggerti gli articoli di legge, perchè è aberrante quello che dici, e saresti anche passibile di ammenda a favore dell'altro genitore a causa delle idee che hai, e visto che scrivi in un forum pubblico, non dovresti permetterti tutte le libertà che ti passano per la testa, (se poi volessi tenere conto della tua professione, ci sarebbe da allarmarsi ancor di più!)


io non sto parlando per esperienza sulla mia pelle, nè tantomeno su quella degli altri (rivolto anche a Iris, che mi spiega loro come fanno)...per me, qualsiasi assetto che dà luogo a serenità e equilibrio psichico, è giusto, punto, ma ritengo impossibile raggiungere un equilibrio psichico in presenza di una mamma che sarebbe stata pronta e disposta a rinunciare ai figli anzichè dividerseli -così come, purtroppo, è! (per logica, per diritto e per legge)


...è veramente una fortuna per loro (che sono già grandi)


-ti racconto un fatto personale ora: fino all'anno scorso andavo a prendere le bambine fuori scuola 2 giorni a settimana, (e i we alternati) pranzavano con me, facevamo i compiti insieme, si cenava e intorno alle 21,30 le accompagnavo a casa della mamma, quest'anno la più grande è andata in prima media, hanno cambiato scuola entrambe per tenerle vicine (ed ecco la stessa stronzata molto simile a "sballottolare" & co)...è capitato solo che abbiamo allungato il percorso della più piccola, le abbiamo procurato un altro trauma dovuto a un cambio di scuola (e mi insegnerai, che quando non necessario, è sempre da evitare) in più non si trovano gli orari di uscita, e la piccola un paio di volte a sett, deve attendere la sorella 45 minuti fuori scuola con la ragazza che le accompagna, eh và bè...pazienza....che vvuò fà, non si può prevedere tutto, 
...poi si mette che la grande, ogni giorno avrà dietro solo i libri per quel giorno, nel quale pomeriggio dovrà fare i compiti per il giorno dopo, e serviranno altri libri, e papi và prima dalla nonna a prendere gli altri libri, e spesso qualcosa si è dimenticato...e potrei continuare

tutto ciò per dire che comunque, con i migliori propositi, con le più sottili e attente organizzazioni, non si riuscirà mai a evitare un fastidio, un disagio, una frustrazione ecc ecc, ma questo è, e si deve andare avanti nel migliore dei modi, e se avessi dovuto lottare anche con una "certa" mentalità, mi sarei dovuto solo suicidare, o più facilmente eliminare "certe" mentalità, ma abbandonarle mai!


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> .
> tutto ciò per dire che comunque, con i migliori propositi, con le più sottili e attente organizzazioni, non si riuscirà mai a evitare un fastidio, un disagio, una frustrazione ecc ecc, ma questo è, e si deve andare avanti nel migliore dei modi, e se avessi dovuto lottare anche con una "certa" mentalità, mi sarei dovuto solo suicidare, o più facilmente eliminare "certe" mentalità, ma abbandonarle mai!


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


























...e speriamo di fare bene...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse non ci capiamo...Persa/Ritrovata qui non è questione di "opinioni" questi sono fatti!!
> 
> *vai a leggerti gli articoli di legge, perchè è aberrante quello che dici, e saresti anche passibile di ammenda a favore dell'altro genitore a causa delle idee che hai, e visto che scrivi in un forum pubblico, non dovresti permetterti tutte le libertà che ti passano per la testa, (se poi volessi tenere conto della tua professione, ci sarebbe da allarmarsi ancor di più!)*
> 
> ...


 no, scusa, ma sono davvero curiosa di capire DOVE sono state scritte cose aberranti...... forse non vi siete davvero capiti perchè ti assicuro che io non leggo nulla più di un'opinione civile e magari non condivisibile ma non certo aberrante!!


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma proporre a dei bambini di vivere con l'uno e con l'altra stabilmente a fasi alterne mi sembra aberrante.


per esempio qui...


http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/affidamento_condiviso.php


in funzione di questo...



http://www.scream.pisa.it:8080/archivio/normativa/carta-europea-dei-diritti-del-fanciullo



e di questo....



...oltre che essere poco carino leggere, che anzichè dividerli avrebbe rinunciato a crescerli...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> per esempio qui...
> 
> 
> http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/affidamento_condiviso.php
> ...


Ti dico come l'ho letta io: Persa intende dire che le pare aberrante far vivere ai bambini una situazione in cui devono dormire una notte a casa di uno e una notte a casa dell'altro (sempre e non solo ogni tanto), perchè la vedeva per i bambini spaesante e difficile da capire... 
In quel caso avrebbe preferito affidarli al padre e vederli quando poteva.... 
L'hai letta anche tu così?


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ti dico come l'ho letta io: Persa intende dire che le pare aberrante far vivere ai bambini una situazione in cui devono dormire una notte a casa di uno e una notte a casa dell'altro (sempre e non solo ogni tanto), perchè la vedeva per i bambini spaesante e difficile da capire...
> In quel caso avrebbe preferito affidarli al padre e vederli quando poteva....
> L'hai letta anche tu così?



...non dovrebbe parerle aberrante, è offensivo, soprattutto per i bambini, che mentre da un lato stanno esercitando il loro diritto di stare col padre (perchè è inutile che ci giriamo intorno...da 50 anni a questa parte i figli son delle mamme, e anche qui è uscito subito) dall'altro devono sentirsi di vivere una situazione aberrante...dai...


dopodichè potrebbe vedere disagevole qualsiasi situazione...perchè non andrà bene una notte e una notte, nè 3 giorni e 3 giorni, nè una settimana e una settimana...non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non dovrebbe parerle aberrante, è offensivo, soprattutto per i bambini, che mentre da un lato stanno esercitando il loro diritto di stare col padre (perchè è inutile che ci giriamo intorno...da 50 anni a questa parte i figli son delle mamme, e anche qui è uscito subito) dall'altro devono sentirsi di vivere una situazione aberrante...dai...
> 
> 
> dopodichè potrebbe vedere disagevole qualsiasi situazione...perchè non andrà bene una notte e una notte, nè 3 giorni e 3 giorni, nè una settimana e una settimana...non so se mi sono spiegato...


 ti sei spiegato, ma anche io trovo che sia una violenza verso i bambini quella di sballottarli così e allora abbia più senso la proposta di iris (figli in casa loro e genitori che si alternano a settimane!)
E mi pare talmente una violenza che pure io preferirei piuttosto che crescessero in casa col padre e vederli appena mi è possibile (come fanno tanti padri oggi). Mi sembrerebbe di fare più il loro bene piuttosto che costringerli alla giostra di cambiare ogni settimana letto, casa, giocattoli, quartiere, libri di scuola e quant'altro!


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato, ma anche io trovo che sia una violenza verso i bambini quella di sballottarli così e allora abbia più senso la proposta di iris (figli in casa loro e genitori che si alternano a settimane!)
> E mi pare talmente una violenza che pure io preferirei piuttosto che crescessero in casa col padre e vederli appena mi è possibile (come fanno tanti padri oggi). Mi sembrerebbe di fare più il loro bene piuttosto che costringerli alla giostra di cambiare ogni settimana letto, casa, giocattoli, quartiere, libri di scuola e quant'altro!



Grande, tu sei più giovane di me, e ti auguro di non dover mai farci i conti con queste situazioni, e soprattutto mai farsi debito con la bocca sulle violenze e dintorni, con le vostre teorie non fate altro che allontarvi dalla realtà, che ormai è molto diffusa, al nord in ogni classe c'è almeno il 30% dei bambini che sono figli di separati, e se gli và bene che hanno un padre alquanto presente, e una mamma che non c'ha idee strane, se gli và bene... vengono violentati con gli sballottolamenti...ed è ora di cambiare atteggiamento, se voi mamme riterrete che lo sballottolamento (solo a mò di esempio, può essere applicato a qualsivoglia) è una violenza sicuramente ne soffriranno, allora...? 
non credi che bisogna cambiare approccio, soprattutto voi donne...?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Grande, tu sei più giovane di me, e ti auguro di non dover mai farci i conti con queste situazioni, e soprattutto mai farsi debito con la bocca sulle violenze e dintorni, con le vostre teorie non fate altro che allontarvi dalla realtà, che ormai è molto diffusa, al nord in ogni classe c'è almeno il 30% dei bambini che sono figli di separati, e se gli và bene che hanno un padre alquanto presente, e una mamma che non c'ha idee strane, se gli và bene... vengono violentati con gli sballottolamenti...ed è ora di cambiare atteggiamento, se voi mamme riterrete che lo sballottolamento (solo a mò di esempio, può essere applicato a qualsivoglia) è una violenza sicuramente ne soffriranno, allora...?
> non credi che bisogna cambiare approccio, soprattutto voi donne...?


 ti faccio un esempio che secondo me calza: in un mesetto mi è capitato di star fuori tutti i fine settimana. Ero contenta: due volte sono andata a milano, una volta in umbria, un'altra in puglia. I viaggi non erano lunghissimi e comunque molto molto piacevoli, ma alla fine di quel  mese ero stravolta. Niente notti brave, te l'assicuro, ma cambiare letto, casa, ambiente, così spesso, mi confondeva e sentivo il bisogno di stare a casa sul mio divano e con le mie cose attorno. Mi domando se per un bambino non sia lo stesso e se chiamare casa due posti diversi non finisca per confondere. Diciamo che è un dubbio legittimo?


----------



## Iago (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio che secondo me calza: in un mesetto mi è capitato di star fuori tutti i fine settimana. Ero contenta: due volte sono andata a milano, una volta in umbria, un'altra in puglia. I viaggi non erano lunghissimi e comunque molto molto piacevoli, ma alla fine di quel  mese ero stravolta. Niente notti brave, te l'assicuro, ma cambiare letto, casa, ambiente, così spesso, mi confondeva e sentivo il bisogno di stare a casa sul mio divano e con le mie cose attorno. Mi domando se per un bambino non sia lo stesso e se chiamare casa due posti diversi non finisca per confondere. Diciamo che è un dubbio legittimo?




..credo di aver abbondantemente e chiaramente argomentato, mi piacerebbe pensare di aver smontato qualche dubbio legittimo, e non vorrei assolutamente ripetermi 
in tutto quel mio personale di su, ci sono almeno 60 km a tratta, e se minimamente pensereste che ritengo giusto costringere da quando avevavo rispettivamente 4 e mezzo e un anno e mezzo, non ci siamo proprio spiegati, se però considereste che il contrario sarebbe vedere le mie figlie e fare stare loro col proprio padre, una volta ogni 15 gg, dovreste riconoscere che sarebbe una violenza più grossa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ti dico come l'ho letta io: Persa intende dire che le pare aberrante far vivere ai bambini una situazione in cui devono dormire una notte a casa di uno e una notte a casa dell'altro (sempre e non solo ogni tanto), perchè la vedeva per i bambini spaesante e difficile da capire...
> In quel caso avrebbe preferito affidarli al padre e vederli quando poteva....
> L'hai letta anche tu così?


 Meno male...
Non vedo perché se i bambini hanno un casa stabile (e magari una stanza o spazio dall'altro genitore per quando capita che dormano là) il genitore non affidatario li debba vedere ogni 15 giorni. Possono pure vedersi tutti i giorni, solo hanno uno spazio a cui fare riferimento quotidianamente.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (14 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e speriamo di fare bene...


ùcredo che solo chi non fa non sbaglia


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male...
> Non vedo perché se i bambini hanno un casa stabile (e magari una stanza o spazio dall'altro genitore per quando capita che dormano là) il genitore non affidatario li debba vedere ogni 15 giorni. Possono pure vedersi tutti i giorni, solo hanno uno spazio a cui fare riferimento quotidianamente.


Tu lo faresti Persa?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2009)

Quando una famiglia si spezza c'e' sempre qualcuno che ci rimette di piu', c'e' poco da illudersi ...  perche' e' IMPOSSIBILE fare felici tutti e, generalmente sono i bambini che ci rimettono perche' non capiscono cosa e' successo e perche' e' successo ... le conseguenze si notano nel tempo anche se sembra che tutto fila liscio come l'olio, saranno sempre dei bambini diversi e da grandi persone particolari.



.


----------



## Iago (14 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male...
> Non vedo perché se i bambini hanno un casa stabile (e magari una stanza o spazio dall'altro genitore per quando capita che dormano là) il genitore non affidatario li debba vedere ogni 15 giorni. Possono pure vedersi tutti i giorni, solo hanno uno spazio a cui fare riferimento quotidianamente.



...noto con piacere che hai iniziato a _scendere _a ragionare di sporchi, instabili, abominevoli, aberranti, violenti, barbari, nomadi, anormali, orridi, spaesanti, insicuri, vivisezionanti TEMPI DI PERMANENZA (e se fai una rapido calcolo appena salti una visita, vai ben oltre i 15gg di assenza...
-vabbè un passo per volta...)

...noto altresì, ahinoi, che non hai letto quei link che ho postato, perchè continui a parlare di genitore non affidatario, quando in Italia dal 2006 non esiste più neanche per legge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tu lo faresti Persa?


 Cosa?
Permettere ai figli di vedere l'altro genitore tutti i giorni?
Non vedo perché no.
Si può continuare la vita di prima cambiando solo che un genitore non dorme più in quella casa.
Se un genitore accompagnava i figli in palestra continuerà a farlo vedendoli prima e dopo (ad esempio).
Certo va garantito anche che non si creino ambiguità rispetto alle relazioni tra i genitori per non creare confusioni, false speranze, delusioni ai figli.

La mia situazione personale, pur con figli maggiorenni, è diversa perché fanno quel che credono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...noto con piacere che hai iniziato a _scendere _a ragionare di sporchi, instabili, abominevoli, aberranti, violenti, barbari, nomadi, anormali, orridi, spaesanti, insicuri, vivisezionanti TEMPI DI PERMANENZA (e se fai una rapido calcolo appena salti una visita, vai ben oltre i 15gg di assenza...
> -vabbè un passo per volta...)
> 
> ...noto altresì, ahinoi, che non hai letto quei link che ho postato, perchè continui a parlare di genitore non affidatario, quando in Italia dal 2006 non esiste più neanche per legge.


Il mio computer aveva dei problemi ieri e tentando di aprire altre finestre si impallava.
Il termine "scorretto giuridicamente" è quello che rendeva chiaro che parlavo del genitore con cui i figli vivono stabilmente.
Questa stabilità non esclude altre modalità per vedere l'altro genitore anche giornalmente.
Quello che continuo a trovare aberrante, per i bambini, è farli vivere a settimane o quindicine alterne dai due genitori.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (14 Marzo 2009)

*....*

javascript:; aberrante
[a-ber-ràn-te]
(pl. _-ti_, part. pres. di _aberràre_)
agg.

1 Caratterizzato da aberrazione; anormale, anomalo: _comportamento a._
‖ Stravagante, privo di fondamento e di logica: _ragionamenti aberranti_
‖ SIN. deviante
| CON. normale, regolare

2 LING Di fatto linguistico non conforme al modello assunto come normale


E' la situazione dei figli di genitori divorziati ad essere aberrante di per sè, perchè difforme dal modello "normale" (per chi?) di famiglia, che vede padre madre e figli tutti insieme in un unico nucleo


----------



## Iago (14 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio computer aveva dei problemi ieri e tentando di aprire altre finestre si impallava.
> Il termine "scorretto giuridicamente" è quello che rendeva chiaro che parlavo del genitore con cui i figli vivono stabilmente.
> Questa stabilità non esclude altre modalità per vedere l'altro genitore anche giornalmente.
> Quello che continuo a trovare aberrante, per i bambini, è farli vivere a settimane o quindicine alterne dai due genitori.



...è inutile, ci rinuncio


----------



## Iago (14 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> aberrante
> [a-ber-ràn-te]
> (pl. _-ti_, part. pres. di _aberràre_)
> agg.
> ...



grazie Tonon, ma c'è stata la saga dell'aggettivo sbagliato in questo tread, perchè è il concetto di fondo con cui parlano di certe cose che è sbagliato...non ce la si fà...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa?
> Permettere ai figli di vedere l'altro genitore tutti i giorni?
> Non vedo perché no.
> Si può continuare la vita di prima cambiando solo che un genitore non dorme più in quella casa.
> ...


Quando la coppia non esiste più si può continuare ad essere genitori senza invadere la privacy dell'ex partner. Le ambiguità non ci possono essere quando si spiega ai figli che l'amore è finito senza dare giudizi su chi l'ha fatto finire e perché.


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tu lo faresti Persa?


Io lo faccio.


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*....*

Le definizioni sono definizioni di base... poi si deve interpretare la singolasituazione.
Anche l'innamoramento é definito "stato di aberrazione mentale" ma é chiaro chelo siintende  a causa della valenza prevaricante che i sentimenti e la passione hanno spesso sul raziocinio ed il buon senso...  
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> aberrante
> [a-ber-ràn-te]
> (pl. _-ti_, part. pres. di _aberràre_)
> agg.
> ...


Esistono molti conportamenti conformi a delle regole (cattive regole) che sono senza dubbio aberranti.

PS Vi faccio notare che l'uso del vocabolario è un ausilio nell'uso e nella comprensione della lingua, nell'interpretazione di un testo; non può essere senza dubbio essere considerato vincolante ai fini di un ragionamento. Non possiamo certo indirizzare il nostro ragionamento o comportamento in base a definizioni del dizionario.
Anche perchè di dizionari ne esistono molteplici.


----------



## Old silchiacc (17 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Proporrei una cosa: casa ai figli (unica casa), e genitori che si alternano...ma che bel divertimento!!!!


Sarebbe geniale....


----------



## Old silchiacc (17 Marzo 2009)

Saluti  ed abbracci a tutto il forum...(Iago compreso..    )
ho letto velocemente i vari interventi..
Ieri ho letto la proposta di separazione preparata dal suo avvocato, e pur consapevole che è un documento quasi standard, leggendo la parte dove venivano regolate le visite delle ragazze al padre, mi sono venuti i brividi: le mie figlie hanno 13 e 6 anni,  ed io come madre sono assolutamente consapevole della LORO necessità di mantenere e far crescere il rapporto con il padre, e figuriamoci se mi passa x la mente di impedire loro una visita o una permanenza in più a casa del padre; regolare certe cose dal punto di vista giuridico è un'offesa all'intelligenza e alla civiltà delle persone, ma ne riconosco la necessità, purtroppo in certi casi.
E veniamo alla casa: posto il fatto che io ho parlato con le mie figlie che si sono rese disponibili ad accettare un eventuale trasferimento, il comportamento di mio marito ha fugato anche il più piccolo dubbio sul fatto che la separazione da lui era l'unica soluzione; (dimenticavo Iago, non sempre è così, ma a volte la presenza dell'amante, non è solo responsabilità della moglie..), lui insiste xchè io mi sposti con le ragazze in una casa in affitto ed è disponibile a contribuire al 50% del costo, xchè non può contribuire di più; io che non ho nessuna voglia di accollarmi il costo di un affitto forzato continuo a proporre di dividere la casa in modo da ricavare due piccoli appartamenti (la soluzione sarebbe reallizzabile in maniera pratica) e di vivere entrambi lì, risparmiando entrambi, ma lui non ne vuole sapere. 
A qusto punto le cose sono due: o cedo x quieto vivere e costringo me e le mie figlie a vivere in un ambiente diverso (in termini di  spazio e famigliarità degli ambienti), contribuendo anche al costo a scapito non solo mio ma anche delle ragazze che si trovano a dover vivere con un tot di soldi in meno( destinati all'affitto) al mese, oppure mi impunto, passando x quella attaccata ai soldi, che vuole mettere al lastrico il marito che già sta subendo tutta la situazione...
Io a questo giro, non ho molta voglia sinceramente di fare la parte della "superiore" che abbozza x quieto vivere...
Solo x la cronaca la mia uscita, è andata bene.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Saluti ed abbracci a tutto il forum...(Iago compreso..  )
> ho letto velocemente i vari interventi..
> Ieri ho letto la proposta di separazione preparata dal suo avvocato, e pur consapevole che è un documento quasi standard, leggendo la parte dove venivano regolate le visite delle ragazze al padre, mi sono venuti i brividi: le mie figlie hanno 13 e 6 anni, ed io come madre sono assolutamente consapevole della LORO necessità di mantenere e far crescere il rapporto con il padre, e figuriamoci se mi passa x la mente di impedire loro una visita o una permanenza in più a casa del padre; regolare certe cose dal punto di vista giuridico è un'offesa all'intelligenza e alla civiltà delle persone, ma ne riconosco la necessità, purtroppo in certi casi.
> E veniamo alla casa: posto il fatto che io ho parlato con le mie figlie che si sono rese disponibili ad accettare un eventuale trasferimento, il comportamento di mio marito ha fugato anche il più piccolo dubbio sul fatto che la separazione da lui era l'unica soluzione; (dimenticavo Iago, non sempre è così, ma a volte la presenza dell'amante, non è solo responsabilità della moglie..), lui insiste xchè io mi sposti con le ragazze in una casa in affitto ed è disponibile a contribuire al 50% del costo, xchè non può contribuire di più; io che non ho nessuna voglia di accollarmi il costo di un affitto forzato continuo a proporre di dividere la casa in modo da ricavare due piccoli appartamenti (la soluzione sarebbe reallizzabile in maniera pratica) e di vivere entrambi lì, risparmiando entrambi, ma lui non ne vuole sapere.
> ...


Silvia, tuo marito è ancora troppo incazzato per sperare che non ti faccia la guerra su ogni cosa.
la soluzione ideale, almeno per il momento, sarebbe una giusta distanza fra lui e te, in modo tale che l'incazzatura decanti lentamente senza gli scontri giornalieri che inevitabilmente avreste vivendo nella stessa casa anche se divisa a metà.
oltretutto sono sicura che stareste meglio sia tu che le tue figlie.


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Dato che tuo marito non ha una buona situazione economica devi tutelare essenzialmente le tue figlie. Pertanto dato che l'unica certezza al momento è la casa io ti sconsiglio caldamente di andare via in affitto. Per cui o la casa si divide in due, se fattibile, o per il momento resti tu. Considera che potrai sempre in futuro decidere di ridargli la casa, ma se lui, come fanno tanti, dopo un pò non ti paga il dovuto tu come fai? Chi ti dice che una volta riavuta la casa non chieda una modifica delle condizioni della separazione come fanno tanti? E, dati i tempi di crisi, se dovesse non lavorare più tu riusciresti comunque ad andare avanti pagare l'affitto e il necessario delle figlie?
Per quanto concerne l'abitare dei figli a settimane alterne con un genitore o con l'altro oramai è assolutamente pacifico per tutti i tribunali di italia che questa è una vera e propria crudeltà per i bambini che hanno diritto ad avere una loro casa. La fattispecie era stata posta in evidenza con la nuova legge sull'afido condiviso che però non è e non deve diventare la fonte per una vita "con la valiga in mano per la prole".


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Domanda1: sarebbe possibile realizzare le due abitazioni dividendo la casa attuale e lasciarne una a tuo marito e l'altra, venduta o affittata, darti il necessario per un affitto altrove? 
domanda2: il mutuo è tutto pagato? e tu in che misura hai contribuito? In parte quella casa è anche tua, hai qualcosa che lo attesti?


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Grande, tu sei più giovane di me, e ti auguro di non dover mai farci i conti con queste situazioni, e soprattutto mai farsi debito con la bocca sulle violenze e dintorni, con le vostre teorie non fate altro che allontarvi dalla realtà, che ormai è molto diffusa, al nord in ogni classe c'è almeno il 30% dei bambini che sono figli di separati, e se gli và bene che hanno un padre alquanto presente, e una mamma che non c'ha idee strane, se gli và bene... vengono violentati con gli sballottolamenti...ed è ora di cambiare atteggiamento, se voi mamme riterrete che lo sballottolamento (solo a mò di esempio, può essere applicato a qualsivoglia) è una violenza sicuramente ne soffriranno, allora...?
> non credi che bisogna cambiare approccio, soprattutto voi donne...?


Iago se sei un giurista come mi parso, non puoi non sapere che tutti i tribunale per i minorenni di Italia sono d'accordo nel non condividere il fenomeno del "bambino con la valigia".
E non è una fissa delle mamme come ritieni tu. Il bambino ha bisogno di certezze ed un bambino che ha già perso la sua certezza fondamentale, che è la famiglia, non può essere costretto a sopportare anche di vivere in due diverse case a settimane alterne. La negatività del fenomeno è per me di una evidenza così lampante che no so come si possa negarla.
Non lo farei neppure io che sono una adulta una vita una settimana in una casa ed una settiamana in un'altra.
E per un bimbo significa anche giochi diversi, cameretta diversa, amici diversi.
Questa concezione aberrante introdotta con la nuova legge sull'affido condiviso è stata immediatamente stoppata (grazie a Dio) per cui non ci ritorniamo sopra e chiudiamo il capitolo archiviandolo con l'etichetta "aberazioni del diritto".
Facile per un adulto dire "tanto il bambino si abitua, due case è meglio di una, hai doppi giochi....". In una concezione adultocentrica tanto di cappello, peccato che non si tiene conto assolutamente che il bambino ha altri parametri e bisogni.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

io concordo con anna.
lei dovrebbe andarsene in un'altra casa (che lui paga al 50%)


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io concordo con anna.
> lei dovrebbe andarsene in un'altra casa (che lui paga al 50%)


 
Lei, però, il suo 50% non lo vuole pagare. Domanda? Ma avete due avvocati diversi?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lei, però, il suo 50% non lo vuole pagare. Domanda? Ma avete due avvocati diversi?


è ben quello che non approvo.
perchè dovrebbe pagargliela lui??
mica si separano per colpa del marito, o almeno non per colpa solo sua


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è ben quello che non approvo.
> perchè dovrebbe pagargliela lui??
> mica si separano per colpa del marito, o almeno non per colpa solo sua


 ma non c'è una colpa sancita in una separazione!!
E non pagherebbe a lei, ma alle figlie!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non c'è una colpa sancita in una separazione!!
> *E non pagherebbe a lei, ma alle figlie*!


grande, la casa è la stessa dei genitori di lui e di lui.
che senso ha che lei debba vivere lì per risparmiare ?
alle figlie ma anche a lei!


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è ben quello che non approvo.
> perchè dovrebbe pagargliela lui??
> mica si separano per colpa del marito, o almeno non per colpa solo sua


Ancora non è chiaro il concetto che la casa rimane ai figli e non alla coniuge?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ancora non è chiaro il concetto che la casa rimane ai figli e non alla coniuge?


e lei dove sta fino a quando i figli sono maggiorenni?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> grande, la casa è la stessa dei genitori di lui e di lui.
> che senso ha che lei debba vivere lì per risparmiare ?
> alle figlie ma anche a lei!


 no, i genitori di lui abitano vicini. e lui ha acquistato la casa cui entrambi hanno contribuito col mutuo. 
Ora ci sono due figlie: cosa bisogna fare? Che le figlie cambino casa? Anche se sono disposte non mi sembra molto corretto. Invece la proposta di lei consentirebbe a tutti di risparmiare e a lui di vedere di più le figlie. Ma anche se non volesse accettare, qualunque altra opzione va valutata parlando di contributo economico di ENTRAMBI! (per le figlie...)


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

*Bruja.....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Le definizioni sono definizioni di base... poi si deve interpretare la singolasituazione.
> Anche l'innamoramento é definito "stato di aberrazione mentale" ma é chiaro chelo siintende  a causa della valenza prevaricante che i sentimenti e la passione hanno spesso sul raziocinio ed il buon senso...
> Bruja




dietro alle definizioni c'è la cultura, difatti le definizioni cambiano nel corso del tempo, e se grossolanamente il senso potrebbe essere simile per una parte, sarà decisamente diverso per l'altra parte...e, dietro certe affermazioni/definizioni usate da una parte o dall'altra c'è un ben determinato senso che le suggerisce


(per semplificare sinteticamente: donna che dice genitore non affidatario, significa: il Papà!! punto, senza dubbio alcuno...)



quando ero piccolo io, i Diversamenti Abili si definivano mongoloidi (confermate??), oggi è sicuramente ritenuto un'offesa per chi la riceve, e non voglio dire cos'è, chi ancora usa questa definizione
...oppure per i gay, prima si chiamavano ricchioni, o froci, o checche, ecc...definizioni che sono e possono essere solo espressione di negativo,  e potrei continuare a oltranza passando proprio per la scuola che cambia i nomi a tutto, (vedi le gite dei miei tempi, oggi si chiamano viaggi d'istruzione, o d'incremento culturale, ecc ecc) ma vanno capite queste modifiche perchè i sensi cambiano soprattutto per le minoranze, 
e le minoranze e le debolezze vanno difese fortemente.


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Saluti  ed abbracci a tutto il forum...(Iago compreso..    )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



certo, sarà sicuramente anche colpa sua se hai deciso di separarti, ma questo è tutt'altro discorso che merita altro 3d, tu sei venuta a chiedere come fare per non andar via da casa, temendo che la relazione extra potesse incidere nella separazione, ebbene, se andate in giudiziale la presenza del tuo amante ha grossa valenza sull'assegnazione della casa coniugale. (avrai prospettato la giudiziale col tuo avvocato, no?)

Ora credo proprio che la proposta sulla casa, di tuo marito sia molto giusta (con riserva... non conoscendo i vs redditi!) e dovresti accettare senza batter ciglio, anche perchè c'è da dire che il rapporto con gli ex coniugi... genitori dei nostri figli, non terminerà mai...ci sarà per tutta la vita, quindi non si tratta di fare la superiore, per più motivi


P.s.: quando dici che non vuoi costringere te e le tue figlie...significa che vuoi costringere lui e le tue figlie...questo ci deve sempre essere chiaro.


P.s.2:...nell'eventuale casa divisa in due...come si svolge il menage? dove si mangia, in quanti, chi fa la spesa....dai pensaci, che è follia


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Silvia, tuo marito è ancora troppo incazzato per sperare che non ti faccia la guerra su ogni cosa.
> la soluzione ideale, almeno per il momento, sarebbe una giusta distanza fra lui e te, in modo tale che l'incazzatura decanti lentamente senza gli scontri giornalieri che inevitabilmente avreste vivendo nella stessa casa anche se divisa a metà.
> oltretutto sono sicura che stareste meglio sia tu che le tue figlie.



sono d'accordo...anche se pare che quello più lucido e maturo sia proprio lui, se conflitto nasce è perchè lei lo vuole chiudere in mezza (??) casa, o farlo andar via....


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo, sarà sicuramente anche colpa sua se hai deciso di separarti, ma questo è tutt'altro discorso che merita altro 3d, tu sei venuta a chiedere come fare per non andar via da casa, temendo che la relazione extra potesse incidere nella separazione, ebbene, se andate in giudiziale la presenza del tuo amante ha grossa valenza sull'assegnazione della casa coniugale. (avrai prospettato la giudiziale col tuo avvocato, no?)
> 
> Ora credo proprio che la proposta sulla casa, di tuo marito sia molto giusta (con riserva... non conoscendo i vs redditi!) e dovresti accettare senza batter ciglio, anche perchè c'è da dire che il rapporto con gli ex coniugi... genitori dei nostri figli, non terminerà mai...ci sarà per tutta la vita, quindi non si tratta di fare la superiore, per più motivi
> 
> ...


 

Credo si riferisse alla possibilità di dividere la casa in due appartamenti autonomi non di continuare a convivere. Se lui la accettasse questa sarebbe una soluzione ottimale per le figlie.
Onestamene trovo che la questione sia tutt'altro che secondaria; dubito che con questi presupposti si arriverà ad una consensuale.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...anche se pare che quello più lucido e maturo sia proprio lui, se conflitto nasce è perchè lei lo vuole chiudere in mezza (??) casa, o farlo andar via....


 
O che lui si accolli l'affitto della casa in cui lei andrebbe a vivere, credo


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dato che tuo marito non ha una buona situazione economica devi tutelare essenzialmente le tue figlie. Pertanto dato che l'unica certezza al momento è la casa io ti sconsiglio caldamente di andare via in affitto. Per cui o la casa si divide in due, se fattibile, o per il momento resti tu. Considera che potrai sempre in futuro decidere di ridargli la casa, ma se lui, come fanno tanti, dopo un pò non ti paga il dovuto tu come fai? Chi ti dice che una volta riavuta la casa non chieda una modifica delle condizioni della separazione come fanno tanti? E, dati i tempi di crisi, se dovesse non lavorare più tu riusciresti comunque ad andare avanti pagare l'affitto e il necessario delle figlie?
> Per quanto concerne l'abitare dei figli a settimane alterne con un genitore o con l'altro oramai è assolutamente pacifico per tutti i tribunali di italia che questa è una vera e propria crudeltà per i bambini che hanno diritto ad avere una loro casa. La fattispecie era stata posta in evidenza con la nuova legge sull'afido condiviso che però non è e non deve diventare la fonte per una vita "con la valiga in mano per la prole".



che consigli meravigliosi....... sei avvocato??





Shine ha detto:


> Iago se sei un giurista come mi parso, non puoi non sapere che tutti i tribunale per i minorenni di Italia sono d'accordo nel non condividere il fenomeno del "bambino con la valigia".
> E non è una fissa delle mamme come ritieni tu. Il bambino ha bisogno di certezze ed un bambino che ha già perso la sua certezza fondamentale, che è la famiglia, non può essere costretto a sopportare anche di vivere in due diverse case a settimane alterne. La negatività del fenomeno è per me di una evidenza così lampante che no so come si possa negarla.
> Non lo farei neppure io che sono una adulta una vita una settimana in una casa ed una settiamana in un'altra.
> E per un bimbo significa anche giochi diversi, cameretta diversa, amici diversi.
> ...




no, non lo sono, 

e anche le tue affermazioni in materia di affidamento condiviso sono inaccettabili.


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Credo si riferisse alla possibilità di dividere la casa in due appartamenti autonomi non di continuare a convivere. Se lui la accettasse questa sarebbe una soluzione ottimale per le figlie.
> Onestamene trovo che la questione sia tutt'altro che secondaria; *dubito che con questi presupposti si arriverà ad una consensuale*.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


>


 

Sì ma, Iago, l'esito è scontato: assegnazione della casa familiare al genitore con cui rimarranno a vivere i figli, ossia lei.
L'alternativa sarebbe che le filgie rimanessero nella loro casa con lui e lei si trovasse un altro appartamento in affitto...con contributo al mantenimento da parte del marito visto che lui non ha spese di mutuo-affitto etc


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì ma, Iago, l'esito è scontato: assegnazione della casa familiare al genitore con cui rimarranno a vivere i figli, ossia lei.
> L'alternativa sarebbe che le filgie rimanessero nella loro casa con lui e lei si trovasse un altro appartamento in affitto...con contributo al mantenimento da parte del marito visto che lui non ha spese di mutuo-affitto etc


 no, se guadagnano uguale e le figlie restassero con lui, sarebbe lei a dover dare per il mantenimento delle figlie (oltre a pagarsi l'affitto)!


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, se guadagnano uguale e le figlie restassero con lui, sarebbe lei a dover dare per il mantenimento delle figlie (oltre a pagarsi l'affitto)!


 

Se fanno una consensuale e stabiliscono che lei si trovi un appartamento in affitto dato che lui non ha spese potrebbero anche stabilire che lei per il mantenimento non versi nulla....in sede di consensuale gli accordi li fai tu e il giudice, se ritiene che non ledano gli interessi di nessuno, li convalida (alias omologa)


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se fanno una consensuale e stabiliscono che lei si trovi un appartamento in affitto dato che lui non ha spese potrebbero anche stabilire che lei per il mantenimento non versi nulla....in sede di consensuale gli accordi li fai tu e il giudice, se ritiene che non ledano gli interessi di nessuno, li convalida (alias omologa)


Dicevo in via teorica.... sarebbe giusto, no?
Il padre va a vivere in altra casa e versa il mantenimento.
Se avvenisse il contrario (madre che va a vivere in altra casa) perchè non dovrebbe versare il mantenimento?
Su questo secondo me bisogna essere equi (posto che non conosciamo le loro situazioni economiche).
La base è che LE RAGAZZE non devono avere cambiamenti quantomeno di tipo economico.


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dicevo in via teorica.... sarebbe giusto, no?
> Il padre va a vivere in altra casa e versa il mantenimento.
> Se avvenisse il contrario (madre che va a vivere in altra casa) perchè non dovrebbe versare il mantenimento?
> Su questo secondo me bisogna essere equi (posto che non conosciamo le loro situazioni economiche).
> La base è che LE RAGAZZE non devono avere cambiamenti quantomeno di tipo economico.


 
Grande, i cambiamenti di tipo economico sono inevitabili e frutto di un semplice ragionamento matematico, perchè con la separazione i nuclei familiari diventano due : uno dei due ha un affitto che prima non aveva, bollette che prima non aveva e così via. La separazione impoverisce e questo è un dato di fatto, ed impoverisce tutti compresi i figli.
Il giudice tiene conto delle entrate, certo, ma anche delle uscite che ciascun coniuge ha e dovrà avere a seguito dellla separazione. Quindi può anche accadere che un genitore per il mantenimento dei filgi non versi nulla se facendo due conti i soldi non gli bastano...questo, ovviamente, a condizione che l'altro abbia abbastanza per mantenerli...


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì ma, Iago, l'esito è scontato: assegnazione della casa familiare al genitore con cui rimarranno a vivere i figli, ossia lei.
> L'alternativa sarebbe che le filgie rimanessero nella loro casa con lui e lei si trovasse un altro appartamento in affitto...con contributo al mantenimento da parte del marito visto che lui non ha spese di mutuo-affitto etc



non è più ovvio che sia lei!!

*AFFIDAMENTO CONDIVISO 
L'assegnazione della casa coniugale e prescrizioni in tema di residenza *

 L'art. 155-quater del codice civile stabilisce che il godimento della casa familiare è attribuito tenendo prioritariamente conto dell'interesse dei figli. Dell'assegnazione il giudice tiene pure conto nella regolazione dei rapporti economici tra i genitori, considerato l'eventuale titolo di proprietà. 
Il diritto al godimento della casa familiare viene meno nel caso che l'assegnatario non abiti o cessi di abitare stabilmente nella casa familiare o conviva _more uxorio_ o contragga nuovo matrimonio. 
 Il provvedimento di assegnazione e quello di revoca sono trascrivibili e opponibili a terzi ai sensi dell'articolo  2643. 
 Nel caso in cui uno dei coniugi cambi la residenza o il domicilio, l'altro coniuge può chiedere, se il mutamento interferisce con le modalità dell'affidamento, la ridefinizione degli accordi o dei provvedimenti adottati, ivi compresi quelli economici. 
*«* Torna all'indice sull'affidamento condiviso




http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/affidamento_condiviso.php 

...non potrà mai far dormire il nuovo amore a casa, mai...perchè sicuramente i genitori di lui, che abitano lì vicino, avranno modo di testimoniare facilmente e credibilmente riguardo la frequentazione dell'abitazione


----------



## Iago (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, se guadagnano uguale e le figlie restassero con lui, sarebbe lei a dover dare per il mantenimento delle figlie (oltre a pagarsi l'affitto)!

























quindi un'equa divisione è la migliore cosa per tutti.


Che poi avrei voluto leggere cosa avrebbero scritto (quelli che bellamente affermano che l'affidamento condiviso è aberrante) se: 
era lui che tradiva, e che voleva anche rimanere a casa,
...l'avrebbero lapidato attraverso il monitor.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non potrà mai far dormire il nuovo amore a casa, mai...perchè sicuramente i genitori di lui, che abitano lì vicino, avranno modo di testimoniare facilmente e credibilmente riguardo la frequentazione dell'abitazione


Infatti, forse dare rassicurazioni al marito su questa cosa potrebbe servire, mah...


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se fanno una consensuale e stabiliscono che lei si trovi un appartamento in affitto dato che lui non ha spese potrebbero anche stabilire che lei per il mantenimento non versi nulla....in sede di consensuale gli accordi li fai tu e il giudice, se ritiene che non *ledano gli interessi di nessuno, li* convalida (alias omologa)


che non siano contrari alla legge. Non credo che il giudice intervenga sulla valutazione degli interessi.


----------



## Old silchiacc (18 Marzo 2009)

Si, abbiamo due diversi avvocati...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti, forse dare rassicurazioni al marito su questa cosa potrebbe servire, mah...


Non serve a niente, visto l'interpretazione della corte costituzionale (sent. 308 del30 luglio 2008)


*Fin dall’inizio la norma è apparsa di dubbia costituzionalità* con riferimento alle ipotesi sub c) e d). Ed infatti alcuni giudici hanno rimesso la valutazione alla Consulta, la quale però ha adottato una interpretazione costituzionalmente orientata stabilendo che:

*l’art. 155-quater cod. civ., ove interpretato*, sulla base del dato letterale, nel senso che la convivenza more uxorio o il nuovo matrimonio dell’assegnatario della casa sono circostanze idonee, di per se stesse, a determinare la cessazione dell’assegnazione, non è coerente con i fini di tutela della prole, per i quale l’istituto è sorto.
*La coerenza della disciplina e la sua costituzionalità* possono tuttavia essere recuperate ove la normativa sia interpretata nel senso che l’assegnazione della casa coniugale non venga meno di diritto al verificarsi degli eventi di cui si tratta (instaurazione di una convivenza di fatto, nuovo matrimonio), ma che la decadenza dalla stessa sia subordinata ad un giudizio di conformità all’interesse del minore.
*Tale lettura non fa altro che evidenziare un principio* in realtà già presente nell’ordinamento, e consente di attribuire alla norma censurata un contenuto conforme ai parametri costituzionali, come, del resto, già ritenuto da diversi giudici di merito e dalla prevalente dottrina.
Secondo la giurisprudenza della cassazione e della Corte Cost.
In pratica, se l'assegnazione della casa è stata attribuita alla moglie perchè affidataria , questa mantiene il diritto di abitare nella vecchia casa coniugale, e di viverci con chi vuole, a meno che il padre dei bambini non dimostri che la convivenza con il compagno non sia di nocimento ai figli.
sempre in pratica, la perdita alla abitazione della casa l'ex moglie la perde solo se non ha figli.
Vi dirò di più, un mio collega ha avuto un caso in cui il marito, sulla base del 155 bis, visto che l'ex moglie si era risposata con un nuovo compagno, ha chiesto tramite ricorso la restituzione della casa (interamente di suo proprietà). Niente da fare: al momento dell'udienza, l'ex moglie si è presentata con un atto di separazione dal secondo coniuge. Il primo marito ha perso la causa e ha pure pagato le spese!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non serve a niente, visto l'interpretazione della corte costituzionale (sent. 308 del30 luglio 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*allucinante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> *allucinante...
> 
> ...


 E questo vale pure per l'assegno di mantenimento. Praticamente l'ex moglie se è astuta lo mantiene non dico in eterno, ma quasi....
 Lo trovo allucinante pure io.

Però sui figli sono d'accordo con i giudici: i figli vanno salvaguardati in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

*!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> *allucinante...
> 
> ...


ma infatti...ora iniziamo con le varie sentenze...senza conoscere i redditi e dimenticando che la legge deve tutelare il coniuge più debole, e confondendo i diritti dei figli, che specialmodo in questa sentenza citata erano, ormai, sia del primo matrimonio che del secondo, e non ci viene spiegato come mai il secondo marito non ha nessun obbligo...


come rimpiango quel Gran Signore di Paolo buonanima.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E questo vale pure per *l'assegno di mantenimento. Praticamente l'ex moglie se è astuta lo mantiene non dico in eterno, ma quasi....*
> *Lo trovo allucinante pure io.*
> 
> Però sui figli sono d'accordo con i giudici: i figli vanno salvaguardati in tutto e per tutto.


è una vergogna scandalosa!!
e ci sono un sacco di donnette che ci marciano mica da ridere


----------



## Old silchiacc (18 Marzo 2009)

Buona giornata,
sono inizialmente rimasta sconvolta dall'affermazione di Grande sul fatto che se le figlie fossero affidate al marito, sarebbe la moglie ad andarsene, pagare il mantenimento ed anche un nuovo affitto.. ma riconosco che il ragionamento non fa una piega; prendetela come volete, ma ieri sera sono andata a vedere una casa in affitto, ed al pensiero di spostare le mie figlie dal loro ambiente ho quasi pensato che fosse giusto che me ne andassi da sola; naturalmente il pensiero è durato un attimo, le mie figlie vogliono stare con me a costo di cambiare casa, ed io voglio vivere con loro, e quindi continueremo a cercare una sistemazione che crei loro meno traumi possibili; continuo a pensare comunque, che se fosse l'amore per i figli ed il buon senso a guidare le azioni, mio marito si sarebbe reso disponibile ad adattare la casa in modo da creare due unità abitative.
Abbiamo due avvocati, si, non me la sono sentita di affidarmi a quello dove mio marito era andato senza di me, ma anzi in compagnia di mia suocera, x cui ho chiesto consigli e pareri ad un altro, con l'obiettivo comunque di procedere con una consensuale.
I redditi, sono più bassi i miei del 20% ca. 
Io mi auguro solo di trovare al più presto una sistemazione dignitosa, consapevole però che il disagio che stiamo procurando  alle ragazze è assolutamente gratuito, e che se io potevo risparmiarglielo evitando la separazione, il padre poteva evitarlo più facilmente.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che consigli meravigliosi....... sei avvocato??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono "mie affermazioni" è la giurisprudenza maggioritaria sul punto.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Buona giornata,
> sono inizialmente rimasta sconvolta dall'affermazione di Grande sul fatto che se le figlie fossero affidate al marito, sarebbe la moglie ad andarsene, pagare il mantenimento ed anche un nuovo affitto.. ma riconosco che il ragionamento non fa una piega; prendetela come volete, ma ieri sera sono andata a vedere una casa in affitto, ed al pensiero di spostare le mie figlie dal loro ambiente ho quasi pensato che fosse giusto che me ne andassi da sola; naturalmente il pensiero è durato un attimo, le mie figlie vogliono stare con me a costo di cambiare casa, ed io voglio vivere con loro, e quindi continueremo a cercare una sistemazione che crei loro meno traumi possibili; continuo a pensare comunque, che se fosse l'amore per i figli ed il buon senso a guidare le azioni, mio marito si sarebbe reso disponibile ad adattare la casa in modo da creare due unità abitative.
> Abbiamo due avvocati, si, non me la sono sentita di affidarmi a quello dove mio marito era andato senza di me, ma anzi in compagnia di mia suocera, x cui ho chiesto consigli e pareri ad un altro, con l'obiettivo comunque di procedere con una consensuale.
> I redditi, sono più bassi i miei del 20% ca.
> Io mi auguro solo di trovare al più presto una sistemazione dignitosa, consapevole però che il disagio che stiamo procurando  alle ragazze è assolutamente gratuito, e che se io potevo risparmiarglielo evitando la separazione, il padre poteva evitarlo più facilmente.



BRAVA Silviuccia, 
(e complimenti anche per lo scritto in blu...la primavera spinge?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

dimostrati collaborativa e accomodante, bambine sempre in cima alle varie decisioni e scelte, e vedrai che tuo marito non preferirà che le figlie vivano in una topaia scomoda e inadeguata.

(le colpe sono sempre di tutti e due)


Posso chiedere perchè non parli mai del tuo nuovo amore??


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non è più ovvio che sia lei!!
> 
> *AFFIDAMENTO CONDIVISO
> L'assegnazione della casa coniugale e prescrizioni in tema di residenza *
> ...


Questa è una cavolata grande come una casa. C'è stata una sentenza della corte costituzionale che ha dichiarato questa norma incostituzionale. Evitiamo di dare pareri legali se legali non si è.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non serve a niente, visto l'interpretazione della corte costituzionale (sent. 308 del30 luglio 2008)
> 
> 
> *Fin dall’inizio la norma è apparsa di dubbia costituzionalità* con riferimento alle ipotesi sub c) e d). Ed infatti alcuni giudici hanno rimesso la valutazione alla Consulta, la quale però ha adottato una interpretazione costituzionalmente orientata stabilendo che:
> ...


Finalmente qualcuno che non parla a vanvera di questioni giuridiche.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata grande come una casa. C'è stata una sentenza della corte costituzionale che ha dichiarato questa norma incostituzionale. Evitiamo di dare pareri legali se legali non si è.


sei un legale?


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

...


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi dirò di più, un mio collega ha avuto un caso in cui il marito, sulla base del 155 bis, visto che l'ex moglie si era risposata con un nuovo compagno, ha chiesto tramite ricorso la restituzione della casa (interamente di suo proprietà). Niente da fare: al momento dell'udienza, l'ex moglie si è presentata con un atto di separazione dal secondo coniuge. Il primo marito ha perso la causa e ha pure pagato le spese!!!


Azz... Ha fatto ricorso di nuovo spero...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Buona giornata,
> sono inizialmente rimasta sconvolta dall'affermazione di Grande sul fatto che se le figlie fossero affidate al marito, sarebbe la moglie ad andarsene, pagare il mantenimento ed anche un nuovo affitto.. ma riconosco che il ragionamento non fa una piega; prendetela come volete, ma ieri sera sono andata a vedere una casa in affitto, ed al pensiero di spostare le mie figlie dal loro ambiente ho quasi pensato che fosse giusto che me ne andassi da sola; naturalmente il pensiero è durato un attimo, le mie figlie vogliono stare con me a costo di cambiare casa, ed io voglio vivere con loro, e quindi continueremo a cercare una sistemazione che crei loro meno traumi possibili; continuo a pensare comunque, che se fosse l'amore per i figli ed il buon senso a guidare le azioni, mio marito si sarebbe reso disponibile ad adattare la casa in modo da creare due unità abitative. DATO CHE DUE UNITà ABITATIVE SI POSSONO CREARE NON CAPISCO PERCHè COSTRINGERE LE FIGLIE A CAMBIARE CASA. SENZA CONTARE CHE GIà LA LEGGE PREVEDE CHE QUANDO IN UNA SEPARAZIONI SONO COINVOLTI MINORI A QUESTI ANDREBBE NOMINATO UN LORO AVVOCATO SECONDO LA NUOVA NORMATIVA SU DIFENSORE DEL MINORE. IL MOTIVO è CHE NON SONO GLI INTERESSI DEGLI ADULTI CHE DEVONO PREVALERE, MA QUELLI DEI MINORI. SE IO FOSSI IL DIFENSORE DELLE FIGLIE NON CONSENTIREI MAI AD UN LORO SPOSTAMENTO DEL TUTTO CONTRARIO AL LORO INTERESSE. PURTROPPO QUI TUTTI PENSANO A TUTELARE LA MADRE O IL PADRE E NESSUNO COMPRENDE CHE SONO GLI INTERESSI DEI MINORI A PREVALERE SU TUTTO.
> Abbiamo due avvocati, si, non me la sono sentita di affidarmi a quello dove mio marito era andato senza di me, ma anzi in compagnia di mia suocera, x cui ho chiesto consigli e pareri ad un altro, con l'obiettivo comunque di procedere con una consensuale.
> I redditi, sono più bassi i miei del 20% ca.
> Io mi auguro solo di trovare al più presto una sistemazione dignitosa, consapevole però che il disagio che stiamo procurando  alle ragazze è assolutamente gratuito, e che se io potevo risparmiarglielo evitando la separazione, il padre poteva evitarlo più facilmente.


Non sentire quello che dicono gli altri, pensa solo al bene delle tue figlie e insisti per la divisione.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

*Silvia*

credi che se tuo marito non avesse saputo dell'altro avrebbe accettato di dividere la casa?


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... Ha fatto ricorso di nuovo spero...


Anche se rifà il ricorso lo perde e deve pagare altre spese.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se rifà il ricorso lo perde e deve pagare altre spese.


Sì può essere, ma hanno ragione gli ex mariti a incazzarsi comunque. Almeno un po' di dignità e che cavolo!


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> sei un legale?


Sono un avvocato specializzato in diritto dei minori e della famiglia, ma non sono qui per parlare del mio lavoro e per dare pareri legali. 
Solo quando sento fare discorsi incondivisibili e dare pareri sbagliati da persone che non hanno la competenza per darli, però, non riesco a stare zitta.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì può essere, ma hanno ragione gli ex mariti a incazzarsi comunque. Almeno un po' di dignità e che cavolo!


hanno ragione eccome.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> sei un legale?





Shine ha detto:


> Sono un avvocato specializzato in diritto dei minori e della famiglia, ma non sono qui per parlare del mio lavoro e per dare pareri legali.
> Solo quando sento fare discorsi incondivisibili e dare pareri sbagliati da persone che non hanno la competenza per darli, però, non riesco a stare zitta.


Su vvvia non litigate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  domandare e' lecito ... rispondere e' cortesia


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hanno ragione eccome.


Io vivevo nella casa di proprietà del mio ex marito, avessi deciso di convivere con qualcuno ovviamente avrei concordato un affitto, o cambiato casa. Sono d'accordo sulla tutela dei figli e sullo sconvolgimento emotivo che può portare una nuova abitazione, ma c'è un limite a tutto eh...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io vivevo nella casa di proprietà del mio ex marito, avessi deciso di convivere con qualcuno ovviamente avrei concordato un affitto, o cambiato casa. Sono d'accordo sulla tutela dei figli e sullo sconvolgimento emotivo che può portare una nuova abitazione, ma c'è un limite a tutto eh...


infatti.
le donne sono tutelate in questi casi, gli uomini zero.
devono solo pagare e stare zitti


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> le donne sono tutelate in questi casi, gli uomini zero.
> devono solo pagare e stare zitti


E magari si ritrovano pure i figli contro...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> le donne sono tutelate in questi casi, gli uomini zero.
> devono solo pagare e stare zitti


Guarda che la legge e' recente ... per secoli le donne se la son vista da sole


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la legge e' recente ... per secoli le donne se la son vista da sole


e quindi ora deve essere  imparziale verso gli uomini per questo?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la legge e' recente ... per secoli le donne se la son vista da sole


Marì non tutti gli uomini sono uguali... e comunque ci sono pessimi mariti che sono ottimi padri.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi ora deve essere  imparziale verso gli uomini per questo?


Niente affatto, e' giusto che i figli si provveda da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì può essere, ma hanno ragione gli ex mariti a incazzarsi comunque. Almeno un po' di dignità e che cavolo!


Io sono spesso dalla parte dell'uomo ed ammetto che la legge è spesso ingiusta. Ho casi di ex mogli che nella casa familiare hanno instaurato nuove convivenze, matrimoni ed avuto altri figli, mentre il marito non si può permettere di rifarsi una vita perchè non ha i soldi per comprare un'altra casa e deve pagare il mantenimento dei figli, spesso utilizzato più che per le necessità dei figli per le necessità della ex coniuge. Es. padre che da 550 euro per un figlio oltre alle spese straordinarie ed il figlio va vestito con i vestiti vecchi dei cugini.... Es. padre che da il mantenimento ad ex che non lavora ed ai figli, la ex ha un nuovo compagno che pure non lavora e vivono tutti a casa sua ovviamente con i soldi suoi.
Queste sono purtroppo aberrazioni del diritto. Fatte mille istanze sia al tribunale ordinario sia al tribunale per i minorenni e nulla da fare.
Ho anche uomini che hanno proposto di vendere la casa e fare metà per uno, oppure di far rilevare la metà della casa al nuovo compagno. 
La cosa giusta da fare, e questo sta avvenendo lentamente, è far sì che i minori abbiano il loro difensore che rappresenti i loro interessi. Se la casa resta ai figli nel loro interesse, quando la madre ci porta dentro un altro e fa altri figli con un altro, ci dovrebbe essere l'avv. del minore che stabilisca se tutto ciò sia conforme all'interesse del bambino oppure no. Dato che è il minore "il padrone di casa", vogliamo sentire almeno cosa ha da dire il padrone di casa su quanto avviene in casa sua ad opera della madre?
Questo sarebbe un modo per rimettere in discussione l'asseganzione della casa familiare ed addivenire a soluzioni più eque quali dividere l'immobile in due unità, venderlo e fare a metà, ecc...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Marì non tutti gli uomini sono uguali... e comunque ci sono pessimi mariti che sono ottimi padri.


OVVIO ... questo e' da sempre.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su vvvia non litigate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E chi sta litigando.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E chi sta litigando.


Intanto e' scappato/a  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La cosa giusta da fare, e questo sta avvenendo lentamente, è far sì che i minori abbiano il loro difensore che rappresenti i loro interessi. Se la casa resta ai figli nel loro interesse, quando la madre ci porta dentro un altro e fa altri figli con un altro, ci dovrebbe essere l'avv. del minore che stabilisca se tutto ciò sia conforme all'interesse del bambino oppure no. Dato che è il minore "il padrone di casa", vogliamo sentire almeno cosa ha da dire il padrone di casa su quanto avviene in casa sua ad opera della madre?
> Questo sarebbe un modo per rimettere in discussione l'asseganzione della casa familiare ed addivenire a soluzioni più eque quali dividere l'immobile in due unità, venderlo e fare a metà, ecc...


Sono d'accordo. Non trascuriamo però quanto possano venire manipolati i figli, soprattutto dal genitore che viene lasciato... Non sempre è così, ma tante volte accade.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io sono spesso dalla parte dell'uomo ed ammetto che la legge è spesso ingiusta. *Ho casi di ex mogli che nella casa familiare hanno instaurato nuove convivenze, matrimoni ed avuto altri figli, mentre il marito non si può permettere di rifarsi una vita perchè non ha i soldi per comprare un'altra casa e deve pagare il mantenimento dei figli, spesso utilizzato più che per le necessità dei figli per le necessità della ex coniuge. Es. padre che da 550 euro per un figlio oltre alle spese straordinarie ed il figlio va vestito con i vestiti vecchi dei cugini.... Es. padre che da il mantenimento ad ex che non lavora ed ai figli, la ex ha un nuovo compagno che pure non lavora e vivono tutti a casa sua ovviamente con i soldi suoi.*
> ...


 
vomitevole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai ragione sul difensore del minore,  sarebbe un'ottima soluzione


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Guardate che la legge già esiste e si sta iniziando ad applicare in molti Tribunali, dove vivo io già di fa al tribuanle per i minorenni, che è all'avanguardia su questo, mentre i tribunali ordinari sono più lenti a recepire le novità, non parliamo della Corte d'Appello e della Cassazione.
In tutte le cose ci vuole il buon senso ed un minimo di amor proprio ma per prima cosa un buon genitore deve valutare l'interesse dei figli e nel caso che stiamo trattando per me lei la casa non la deve lasciare.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> In tutte le cose ci vuole il buon senso ed un minimo di amor proprio ma per prima cosa un buon genitore deve valutare l'interesse dei figli e nel caso che stiamo trattando per me lei la casa non la deve lasciare.


Scusa ma in questo caso proprio per il buon senso io me ne andrei da un'altra parte... Vivere accanto ai suoceri che sanno che hai un amante... mah...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma in questo caso proprio per il buon senso io me ne andrei da un'altra parte... Vivere accanto ai suoceri che sanno che hai un amante... mah...












   la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vomitevole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un'altra cosa che andrebbe fatta a livello legislativo sarebbe prevedere l'obbligo della madre affidataria di presentare un rendiconto delle spese effettuate per il minore. Non è giusto che col mantenimento del figlio la madre ci si compri cose per sè. Se il giudice stabilisce che il figlio deve godere di 600 euro al mese la madre dovrà dimostrare che il figlio gode effettivamente di quei soldi. Invece non c'è nessun obbligo al riguardo.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che andrebbe fatta a livello legislativo sarebbe prevedere l'obbligo della madre affidataria di presentare un rendiconto delle spese effettuate per il minore. Non è giusto che col mantenimento del figlio la madre ci si compri cose per sè. Se il giudice stabilisce che il figlio deve godere di 600 euro al mese la madre dovrà dimostrare che il figlio gode effettivamente di quei soldi. *Invece non c'è nessun obbligo al riguardo*.


 
ma dai??? cioè...non si può sapere in nessun modo se li ha spesi per il figlio o per altro??


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che andrebbe fatta a livello legislativo sarebbe prevedere l'obbligo della madre affidataria di presentare un rendiconto delle spese effettuate per il minore. Non è giusto che col mantenimento del figlio la madre ci si compri cose per sè. Se il giudice stabilisce che il figlio deve godere di 600 euro al mese la madre dovrà dimostrare che il figlio gode effettivamente di quei soldi. Invece non c'è nessun obbligo al riguardo.


Sì, in teoria. Poi cosa si fa? Quello l'ho mangiato io quello l'ha mangiato mio figlio?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma in questo caso proprio per il buon senso io me ne andrei da un'altra parte... Vivere accanto ai suoceri che sanno che hai un amante... mah...


io non resterei lì solo per non vedere mia suocera... figuriamoci poi se è pure inviperita..
rendiamoci conto: questa accompagna pure il figlio dall'avvocato. hai voglia a sperare che le cose possano migliorare fra lei e il marito con una suocera del genere...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che andrebbe fatta a livello legislativo sarebbe prevedere l'obbligo della madre affidataria di presentare un rendiconto delle spese effettuate per il minore. Non è giusto che col mantenimento del figlio la madre ci si compri cose per sè. Se il giudice stabilisce che il figlio deve godere di 600 euro al mese la madre dovrà dimostrare che il figlio gode effettivamente di quei soldi. Invece non c'è nessun obbligo al riguardo.


perché si fa affidamento sul buon senso della madre, mi pare ovvio..


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma in questo caso proprio per il buon senso io me ne andrei da un'altra parte... Vivere accanto ai suoceri che sanno che hai un amante... mah...


Sposta la prospettiva dall'adulto al bambino. E' giusto che lei se ne vada se guardi la cosa dalla parte della madre, ma se guardi la cosa dalla parte dei figli non è giusto. Insomma, senza giudicare perchè io non giudico, la madre si fa l'amante, lascia il padre, la famiglia si sgretola e per far stare la madre tranquilla con l'altro bisogna pure lasciare la casa, i nonni ed andare a vivere in un tugurio dove subire la presenza dell'altro..... Evviva!


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non resterei lì solo per non vedere mia suocera... figuriamoci poi se è pure inviperita..
> rendiamoci conto:* questa accompagna pure il figlio dall'avvocato*. hai voglia a sperare che le cose possano migliorare fra lei e il marito con una suocera del genere...


Beh è suo figlio, giusto che lo faccia no?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, in teoria. Poi cosa si fa? Quello l'ho mangiato io quello l'ha mangiato mio figlio?


un kinder bueno quanto costa?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché si fa affidamento sul buon senso della madre, mi pare ovvio..


se si parla di soldi perchè devo fare affidamento solo sul buon senso della madre??
e perchè mi devo fidare che li spenda effettivamente tutti per il figlio?
mk, tieni gli scontrini della spesa ..non è mica difficile


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh è suo figlio, giusto che lo faccia no?








no. non mi sembra affatto giusto, visto che non è un minorenne.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sposta la prospettiva dall'adulto al bambino. E' giusto che lei se ne vada se guardi la cosa dalla parte della madre, ma se guardi la cosa dalla parte dei figli non è giusto. Insomma, senza giudicare perchè io non giudico, la madre si fa l'amante, lascia il padre, la famiglia si sgretola e per far stare la madre tranquilla con l'altro bisogna pure lasciare la casa, i nonni ed andare a vivere in un tugurio dove subire la presenza dell'altro..... Evviva!


Prima ti separi, sistemi le cose e poi vivi la tua vita. Tenere tutto insieme non si può.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. non mi sembra affatto giusto, visto che non è un minorenne.


Ma la mamma è sempre la mamma... In effetti perché lo accompagna la madre e non il padre?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se si parla di soldi perchè devo fare affidamento solo sul buon senso della madre??
> e perchè mi devo fidare che li spenda effettivamente tutti per il figlio?
> mk, tieni gli scontrini della spesa ..non è mica difficile


ma dai, è impossibile quantificare al centesimo.. ad ogni età hanno esigenze diverse e ti posso assicurare che crescere figli  non è esattamente economico.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, in teoria. Poi cosa si fa? Quello l'ho mangiato io quello l'ha mangiato mio figlio?


Sto parlando di grosse cifre e di madri che mandano i figli ingiro con i vestiti recilati dei cugini per comprarsi cose per loro.

Possibile che figlio si mangia 600 al mese di roba? Non si parla di conti al centesimo, ma solo di valutare se un figlio di tre anni che va vestito con roba reciclata spende 600 euro al mese o li spende la madre.
Bata lasciare gli scontrini della spesa, le bollette di casa e quelli delle spese ordinarie. Le spese straordinarie vanno rappresentate con scontrini no?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma la mamma è sempre la mamma... In effetti perché lo accompagna la madre e non il padre?


anche se il figlio ha 40 anni?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se si parla di soldi perchè devo fare affidamento solo sul buon senso della madre??
> e perchè mi devo fidare che li spenda effettivamente tutti per il figlio?
> mk, tieni gli scontrini della spesa ..non è mica difficile


Sì ma in teoria è semplice, è la pratica che... c'era l'ex marito di una mia amica che aveva da sindacare sui farmaci usati per il figlio... sui due euro di differenza...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai, è impossibile quantificare al centesimo.. ad ogni età hanno esigenze diverse e ti posso assicurare che crescere figli non è esattamente economico.


 
sono soldi che ti hanno dato per il mantenimento di tuo figlio.
mi parrebbe doveroso tenere una contabilità di tutto quello che spendo per lui.
Certo che non è economico, infatti contribuisce il marito ma che almeno sappia come vengono spesi i suoi soldi


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche se il figlio ha 40 anni?


Beh Anna sta passando un momento difficile, non lo trovo così scandaloso...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... Ha fatto ricorso di nuovo spero...


 
Ha perso in Cassazione.

Guardate, a parte le leggi, io credo che sia una questione di dignità e di rigore morale personale. Io mi rifiuterei di campare alle spalle dell'ex coniuge, ma la ex moglie  (che fa l'avvocato e dichiara una stupidaggine)del mio compagno pretende ed ottiene da lui più di quanto io ricevo dal mio ex per i bimbi. Vi sembra giusto?
Eppure non c'è verso di spuntarla giuridicamente.
La legge tutela il più debole (una volta no); ma è chiaro che se uno è figlio di buonadonna, le leggi se le gira come vuole, purtroppo.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai, è impossibile quantificare al centesimo.. ad ogni età hanno esigenze diverse e ti posso assicurare che crescere figli  non è esattamente economico.


E chi dice che lo sia. Ma se il giudice da a titolo di mantenimento del figlio 600 euro al mese tu devi spendere per il figlio 600 euro al mese.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ha perso in Cassazione.
> 
> Guardate, a parte le leggi, io credo che sia una questione di dignità e di rigore morale personale. Io mi rifiuterei di campare alle spalle dell'ex coniuge, ma* la ex moglie (che fa l'avvocato e dichiara una stupidaggine)del mio compagno pretende ed ottiene da lui più di quanto io ricevo dal mio ex per i bimbi. Vi sembra giusto?*
> Eppure non c'è verso di spuntarla giuridicamente.
> La legge tutela il più debole (una volta no); ma è chiaro che se uno è figlio di buonadonna, le leggi se le gira come vuole, purtroppo.


Se redditi e tenore di vita sono diversi sì.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono soldi che ti hanno dato per il mantenimento di tuo figlio.
> mi parrebbe doveroso tenere una contabilità di tutto quello che spendo per lui.
> Certo che non è economico, infatti contribuisce il marito ma che almeno sappia come vengono spesi i suoi soldi


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh Anna sta passando un momento difficile, non lo trovo così scandaloso...


se tanto mi dà tanto, immagino che anche nelle altre faccende la suocera sarà stata molto presente...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ha perso in Cassazione.
> 
> Guardate, a parte le leggi, io credo che sia una questione di dignità e di rigore morale personale. Io mi rifiuterei di campare alle spalle dell'ex coniuge, ma la ex moglie  (che fa l'avvocato e dichiara una stupidaggine)del mio compagno pretende ed ottiene da lui più di quanto io ricevo dal mio ex per i bimbi. Vi sembra giusto?
> Eppure non c'è verso di spuntarla giuridicamente.
> La legge tutela il più debole (una volta no); ma è chiaro che se uno è figlio di buonadonna, le leggi se le gira come vuole, purtroppo.


Ma anche il tuo compagno è avvocato ed anche tu?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se tanto mi dà tanto, immagino che anche nelle altre faccende la suocera sarà stata molto presente...


tu non fai testo perchè sei allergica alle suocere


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se tanto mi dà tanto, immagino che anche nelle altre faccende la suocera sarà stata molto presente...


Eh già, figurati con la nuora traditrice...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se tanto mi dà tanto, immagino che anche nelle altre faccende la suocera sarà stata molto presente...


Esatto! Spesso le suocere sono la vera rovina dei matrimoni e dei figli.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma in teoria è semplice, è la pratica che... c'era l'ex marito di una mia amica che aveva da sindacare sui farmaci usati per il figlio... sui due euro di differenza...


I farmaci vanno in base alla prescrizione medica, per cui una volta che il medico ti prescrive il farmaco c'è poco da sindacare, poi non sono i 2 euro di cui stiamo parlando.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> I farmaci vanno in base alla prescrizione medica, per cui una volta che il medico ti prescrive il farmaco c'è poco da sindacare, poi non sono i 2 euro di cui stiamo parlando.


Era per dire che se un ex (marito o moglie) ti vuole rompere le palle il modo lo trova sempre...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se si parla di soldi perchè devo fare affidamento solo sul buon senso della madre??
> e perchè mi devo fidare che li spenda effettivamente tutti per il figlio?
> mk, tieni gli scontrini della spesa ..non è mica difficile


 
Ciccia, se io dovessi farmi restituire ciò che spendo per i bambini, avvalendomi degli scontrini della spesa...beh lo lascerei in mutande. Ma non ho voglia di litigarci con il mio ex marito, che è libero professionista e dichiara molto meno di quel che il suo tenore di vita fa presumere. non mi restituisce nemmeno in parte le spese ricreativo scolastiche (eppure la sentenza lo prevede) e neanche tutte quelle mediche(previste in sentenza); non li porta in vacanza (ci va con la sua donna, mica con i bimbi), alle loro vacanze provvedo io...dicedi non avere i soldi. Eppure si è comprato una nuova casa, cambia cellulari e computers in continuazione (l'ultimo cellulare l'ha pagato 650 euro, ma dice che è un regalo)
Senza contare tutte ciò che spendo in giostre, festicciole, regalo alle maestre, gite scolastiche...chi ha dei figli lo sa, E non sempre di queste cose si ha ricevuta o fattura. non si può vivere facendo la ragioniera!!!!

Insomma far passare tutte le donne per stronze e gli uomini per poveracci..beh, non ci sto!!!


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciccia, se io dovessi farmi restituire ciò che spendo per i bambini, avvalendomi degli scontrini della spesa...beh lo lascerei in mutande. Ma non ho voglia di litigarci con il mio ex marito, che è libero professionista e dichiara molto meno di quel che il suo tenore di vita fa presumere. non mi restituisce nemmeno in parte le spese ricreativo scolastiche (eppure la sentenza lo prevede) e neanche tutte quelle mediche(previste in sentenza); *non li porta in vacanza (ci va con la sua donna, mica con i bimbi)*, alle loro vacanze provvedo io...dicedi non avere i soldi. Eppure si è comprato una nuova casa, cambia cellulari e computers in continuazione (l'ultimo cellulare l'ha pagato 650 euro, ma dice che è un regalo)
> *Senza contare tutte ciò che spendo in giostre, festicciole, regalo alle maestre, gite scolastiche...chi ha dei figli lo sa,* E non sempre di queste cose si ha ricevuta o fattura. non si può vivere facendo la ragioniera!!!!
> 
> Insomma far passare tutte le donne per stronze e gli uomini per poveracci..beh, non ci sto!!!


Non porta in vacanza MAI i vostri figli?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciccia, se io dovessi farmi restituire ciò che spendo per i bambini, avvalendomi degli scontrini della spesa...beh lo lascerei in mutande.
> 
> Insomma far passare tutte le donne per stronze e gli uomini per poveracci..beh, non ci sto!!!


ciccia, se tu dai dei soldi per uno scopo mi pare molto ragionevole che tu voglia sapere come vengono spesi, o ti sembra così scandaloso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ho detto che tutte le donne sono stronze, ma come ti ha confermato shine che è del mestiere ce ne sono, e parecchie, che ci marciano.
Poi è chiaro che ogni caso è a se, ma rifiutarsi di tenere una contabilità per i soldi che ti danno per un mantenimento mi pare disonesto.
Oltretutto puoi eventualmente dimostrare che i soldi che ti dà non ti bastano, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io sono spesso dalla parte dell'uomo ed ammetto che la legge è spesso ingiusta. Ho casi di ex mogli che nella casa familiare hanno instaurato nuove convivenze, matrimoni ed avuto altri figli, mentre il marito non si può permettere di rifarsi una vita perchè non ha i soldi per comprare un'altra casa e deve pagare il mantenimento dei figli, spesso utilizzato più che per le necessità dei figli per le necessità della ex coniuge. Es. padre che da 550 euro per un figlio oltre alle spese straordinarie ed il figlio va vestito con i vestiti vecchi dei cugini.... Es. padre che da il mantenimento ad ex che non lavora ed ai figli, la ex ha un nuovo compagno che pure non lavora e vivono tutti a casa sua ovviamente con i soldi suoi.
> Queste sono purtroppo aberrazioni del diritto. Fatte mille istanze sia al tribunale ordinario sia al tribunale per i minorenni e nulla da fare.
> Ho anche uomini che hanno proposto di vendere la casa e fare metà per uno, oppure di far rilevare la metà della casa al nuovo compagno.
> La cosa giusta da fare, e questo sta avvenendo lentamente, è far sì che i minori abbiano il loro difensore che rappresenti i loro interessi. Se la casa resta ai figli nel loro interesse, quando la madre ci porta dentro un altro e fa altri figli con un altro, ci dovrebbe essere l'avv. del minore che stabilisca se tutto ciò sia conforme all'interesse del bambino oppure no. Dato che è il minore "il padrone di casa", vogliamo sentire almeno cosa ha da dire il padrone di casa su quanto avviene in casa sua ad opera della madre?
> Questo sarebbe un modo per rimettere in discussione l'asseganzione della casa familiare ed addivenire a soluzioni più eque quali dividere l'immobile in due unità, venderlo e fare a metà, ecc...


sarà come dici tu ma io ho un fracco di amiche o conoscenti che, con figli a carico , scaricate  dal marito perchè innamorati di un'altra , devono fare i salti mortali per campare perchè, nonostante il giudice abbia stabilito una cifra i mariti se ne fottono e non pagano. tanti puntano sul fatto che una denuncia non arriverà mai perchè sei il padre dei figli e perchè sono procedure lunghissime.
Poi ,so bene che esistono anche tante stronze che se ne approfittano e si fanno mantenere quando non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> I farmaci vanno in base alla prescrizione medica, per cui una volta che il medico ti prescrive il farmaco c'è poco da sindacare, poi non sono i 2 euro di cui stiamo parlando.


E va beh...quando tuo figlio ha bisogno di un farmaco da banco, aspetti che sia libero il pediatra...
Non posso mica stare sempre dal pediatra a farmi prescrivere sciroppi per la tosse, aereosol, prodotti per la pediculosi (ebbene sì per quei maledetti pidocchi che si sono presi a scuola ho speso almeno 400 euro in farmaci da banco, non prescrivibili). Questo in un anno. Senza contare il disturbo: lavaggio di tutti i capi, i giocattoli, tappeti venuti a contatto. Quando il padre ha saputo che i figli si erano presi quei graziosi animaletti, ha detto che non poteva passare il fine settimana con loro, perchè aveva da fare e non poteva debellare la pediculosi. 
Stesso discorso per la verruchina che la maggiore aveva contratto sotto il piede in piscina. L'ha vista e ha detto, fatti curare dalla mamma, quando torni da lei domenica sera, io non ho tempo di andare in farmacia. Parole della bambina, mica mie...


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando il padre ha saputo che i figli si erano presi quei graziosi animaletti, ha detto che non poteva passare il fine settimana con loro, perchè aveva da fare e non poteva debellare la pediculosi.
> Stesso discorso per la verruchina che la maggiore aveva contratto sotto il piede in piscina. L'ha vista e ha detto, fatti curare dalla mamma, quando torni da lei domenica sera, io non ho tempo di andare in farmacia. Parole della bambina, mica mie...


Mi ricorda qualcuno... Mi sa che pure la compagna, stesso tipo...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E va beh...quando tuo figlio ha bisogno di un farmaco da banco, aspetti che sia libero il pediatra...
> Non posso mica stare sempre dal pediatra a farmi prescrivere sciroppi per la tosse, aereosol, prodotti per la pediculosi (ebbene sì per quei maledetti pidocchi che si sono presi a scuola ho speso almeno 400 euro in farmaci da banco, non prescrivibili). Questo in un anno. Senza contare il disturbo: lavaggio di tutti i capi, i giocattoli, tappeti venuti a contatto. Quando il padre ha saputo che i figli si erano presi quei graziosi *animaletti, ha detto che non poteva passare il fine settimana con loro, perchè aveva da fare e non poteva debellare la pediculosi.*
> Stesso discorso per la verruchina che la maggiore aveva contratto sotto il piede in piscina. L'ha vista e ha detto, fatti curare dalla mamma, quando torni da lei domenica sera, io non ho tempo di andare in farmacia. Parole della bambina, mica mie...


mi auguro che non siano tutti stronzi come il tuo ex


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non porta in vacanza MAI i vostri figli?


No. Lo giuro. Mai fatto. Una volta sola aveva promesso di portarli con lui e sua madre (mia suocera) . Ce li ha portati, ma lui poi se ne andato con la sua donna. Alla fine della settimana li ha prelevati e riportati da me a roma.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non sono "mie affermazioni" è la giurisprudenza maggioritaria sul punto.



rileggiti, hai solo dato delle tue opinioni, e dei tuoi consigli e pareri...e che pareri....



Shine ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata grande come una casa. C'è stata una sentenza della corte costituzionale che ha dichiarato questa norma incostituzionale. Evitiamo di dare pareri legali se legali non si è.



vedi? io metto l'articolo di legge (che non è un mio parere) e tu dice che è una cavolata.....



Shine ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che non parla a vanvera di questioni giuridiche.



vai a leggere almeno la sentenza...questa tipa ha avuto altri figlie dal secondo matrimonio, e al momento della causa era separata anche dal secondo, con altri figli a carico...mi sembra un tantinello differente la cosa no? e prendere cose a vanvera per a aver ragione, è veramente assurdo



Shine ha detto:


> Non sentire quello che dicono gli altri, pensa solo al bene delle tue figlie e insisti per la divisione.



terrorismo puro



Shine ha detto:


> Anche se rifà il ricorso lo perde e deve pagare altre spese.



presunzione totale



Shine ha detto:


> Sono un avvocato specializzato in diritto dei minori e della famiglia, ma non sono qui per parlare del mio lavoro e per dare pareri legali.
> Solo quando sento fare discorsi incondivisibili e dare pareri sbagliati da persone che non hanno la competenza per darli, però, non riesco a stare zitta.



...da quando ti leggo non fai altro che dare pareri personali



Shine ha detto:


> Io sono spesso dalla parte dell'uomo



e sbagli, specialmodo se fai diritto di famiglia



Shine ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che andrebbe fatta a livello legislativo sarebbe prevedere l'obbligo della madre affidataria di presentare un rendiconto delle spese effettuate per il minore. Non è giusto che col mantenimento del figlio la madre ci si compri cose per sè. Se il giudice stabilisce che il figlio deve godere di 600 euro al mese la madre dovrà dimostrare che il figlio gode effettivamente di quei soldi. Invece non c'è nessun obbligo al riguardo.



altra inesattezza...se il giudice assegna 600€ a un genitore,  significa che il figlio ne costi 1200, ovviamente non si considerano solo le merendine, ma tutto (affitto,condominio, utenze, vestiti, cure primarie,ecc ecc ecc ecc) 



Shine ha detto:


> Sposta la prospettiva dall'adulto al bambino. E' giusto che lei se ne vada se guardi la cosa dalla parte della madre, ma se guardi la cosa dalla parte dei figli non è giusto. Insomma, senza giudicare perchè io non giudico, la madre si fa l'amante, lascia il padre, la famiglia si sgretola e per far stare la madre tranquilla con l'altro bisogna pure lasciare la casa, i nonni ed andare a vivere in un tugurio dove subire la presenza dell'altro..... Evviva!



certo che non è giusto, ma ti ricordo che la separazione e il divorzio sono diritti, garantiti per legge...ora sta a voi avvocati...


buon appetito


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi auguro che non siano tutti stronzi come il tuo ex


Se non era stronzo, me lo tenevo.
In parecchi sono stronzi.
Ho appena saputo della morte di una mia collega poveretta. Vita da schifo, nonostante lei fosse sempre allegra e dignitosa. Suo marito la lasciò per una più giovane (lei era sulle soglie della menopausa), alle prese con un figlio portatore di handicapp.
Spero che lui la paghi cara. L'ex marito voglio dire....


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Lo giuro. Mai fatto. Una volta sola aveva promesso di portarli con lui e sua madre (mia suocera) . Ce li ha portati, ma lui poi se ne andato con la sua donna. Alla fine della settimana li ha prelevati e riportati da me a roma.


il classico menefreghista.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Lo giuro. Mai fatto. Una volta sola aveva promesso di portarli con lui e sua madre (mia suocera) . Ce li ha portati, ma lui poi se ne andato con la sua donna. Alla fine della settimana li ha prelevati e riportati da me a roma.


Iris mi spiace, ci sono passata anch'io. Ti capisco. Poi alla fine è cambiato. Quando la signora ha smesso di volerlo tutto per sè...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ma anche il tuo compagno è avvocato ed anche tu?


 Si. Ma io non faccio diritto di famiglia. Sono legale di un ente. Lui è un matrimonialista.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

solo perché mi è venuta in mente ora...
l'ex marito di mia cugina si è fatto dare i soldi che la nonna aveva regalato al nipote di 10 anni (100 euro) e li ha spesi davanti al figlio in grattaevinci e macchinette, dicendogli che il giorno seguente li avrebbe resi. mai più visti.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se redditi e tenore di vita sono diversi sì.


E come fai a sapere qual è il vero reddito? Lei dichiara quel che vuole...
Bisognerebbe chiedere una ispezione della Finanza..ma non è così semplice.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma infatti...ora iniziamo con le varie sentenze...senza conoscere i redditi e dimenticando che la legge deve tutelare il coniuge più debole, e confondendo i diritti dei figli, che specialmodo in questa sentenza citata erano, ormai, sia del primo matrimonio che del secondo, e non ci viene spiegato come mai il secondo marito non ha nessun obbligo...
> 
> 
> come rimpiango quel Gran Signore di Paolo buonanima.


 
Gli obblighi del primo marito non sono stati considerati caduchi . Il giudice comunque lì giudicava gli obblighi del primo, non del secondo. E quelli del primo, possessore di casa e più ricco, rimanevano in piedi. Secondo il giudice di Cassazione.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo perché mi è venuta in mente ora...
> l'ex marito di mia cugina si è fatto dare i soldi che la nonna aveva regalato al nipote di 10 anni (100 euro) e li ha spesi davanti al figlio in grattaevinci e macchinette, dicendogli che il giorno seguente li avrebbe resi. mai più visti.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se si parla di soldi perchè devo fare affidamento solo sul buon senso della madre??
> e perchè mi devo fidare che li spenda effettivamente tutti per il figlio?
> mk, tieni gli scontrini della spesa ..non è mica difficile


 
Se un genitore non si fida di come l'altro spende i soldi per i figli, a maggior ragione non dovrebbe fidarsi del modo in cui li educa.
Come faccio a spiegare al Giudice: non mi fido di questa donna, perchè secondo me sottrae il mantenimento destinato ai figli, e lo utilizza per sè, ma mi fido del modo in cui li educa. 
Se io pensassi che la madre fa mancare in necessario ai miei figli, non mi preoccuperei di toglire il mantenimento, ma di sottrarle i figli.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sono un avvocato specializzato in diritto dei minori e della famiglia, ma non sono qui per parlare del mio lavoro e per dare pareri legali.
> Solo quando sento fare discorsi incondivisibili e dare pareri sbagliati da persone che non hanno la competenza per darli, però, non riesco a stare zitta.


non esistono discorsi incondivisibili, ma opinioni con cui concordi o meno. 
Lascia che poi siano state scritte inesattezze, ma a mio parere sei stata molto sgarbata nell'esprimerti. Spero che al tribunale dei minori, con gli psicologi e con i bimbi di cui ti occupi tu riesca ad essere più dolce e garbata.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se un genitore non si fida di come l'altro spende i soldi per i figli, a maggior ragione non dovrebbe fidarsi del modo in cui li educa.
> Come faccio a spiegare al Giudice: non mi fido di questa donna, perchè secondo me sottrae il mantenimento destinato ai figli, e lo utilizza per sè, ma mi fido del modo in cui li educa.
> Se io pensassi che la madre fa mancare in necessario ai miei figli, non mi preoccuperei di toglire il mantenimento, ma di sottrarle i figli.


Hai ragione Iris.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io sono spesso dalla parte dell'uomo ed ammetto che la legge è spesso ingiusta. Ho casi di ex mogli che nella casa familiare hanno instaurato nuove convivenze, matrimoni ed avuto altri figli, mentre il marito non si può permettere di rifarsi una vita perchè non ha i soldi per comprare un'altra casa e deve pagare il mantenimento dei figli, spesso utilizzato più che per le necessità dei figli per le necessità della ex coniuge. Es. padre che da 550 euro per un figlio oltre alle spese straordinarie ed il figlio va vestito con i vestiti vecchi dei cugini.... Es. padre che da il mantenimento ad ex che non lavora ed ai figli, la ex ha un nuovo compagno che pure non lavora e vivono tutti a casa sua ovviamente con i soldi suoi.
> Queste sono purtroppo aberrazioni del diritto. Fatte mille istanze sia al tribunale ordinario sia al tribunale per i minorenni e nulla da fare.
> Ho anche uomini che hanno proposto di vendere la casa e fare metà per uno, oppure di far rilevare la metà della casa al nuovo compagno.
> La cosa giusta da fare, e questo sta avvenendo lentamente, è far sì che i minori abbiano il loro difensore che rappresenti i loro interessi. Se la casa resta ai figli nel loro interesse, quando la madre ci porta dentro un altro e fa altri figli con un altro, ci dovrebbe essere l'avv. del minore che stabilisca se tutto ciò sia conforme all'interesse del bambino oppure no. Dato che è il minore "il padrone di casa", vogliamo sentire almeno cosa ha da dire il padrone di casa su quanto avviene in casa sua ad opera della madre?
> Questo sarebbe un modo per rimettere in discussione l'asseganzione della casa familiare ed addivenire a soluzioni più eque quali dividere l'immobile in due unità, venderlo e fare a metà, ecc...


Il succo è che se non hai i soldi non puoi separarti.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto e' scappato/a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ho il fisico per scappare. E comunque scappato, please.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> non esistono discorsi incondivisibili, ma opinioni con cui concordi o meno.
> Lascia che poi siano state scritte inesattezze, ma a mio parere sei stata molto sgarbata nell'esprimerti. Spero che al tribunale dei minori, con gli psicologi e con i bimbi di cui ti occupi tu riesca ad essere più dolce e garbata.


Glielo ho fatto presente anche io ... che peccato e' appena uscita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dovrai aspettare per la risposta e, le scuse eventual-mente


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> non ho il fisico per scappare. E comunque scappato, please.


Bene bene, prendo


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata grande come una casa. C'è stata una sentenza della corte costituzionale che ha dichiarato questa norma incostituzionale. Evitiamo di dare pareri legali se legali non si è.


No. Non l'ha considerata completamente incostituzionale. Ha detto solo che è fatta salva quando non si scontra con l'interesse prioritario del figlio.

Facciamo un esempio. Io, madre mi separo da Caio, ottengo di vivere nella casa coniugale con mio figlio. Poi conosco Tizio e convivo more uxorio con lui. (oppure lo sposo). Sulla base del 155 bis lascio la casa coniugale e vado a vivere con Tizio e mio figlioTizio, che non è il padre dei miei figli, e nulla deve a questi, mi lascia. O io lascio lui. 
Rimango senza casa . E ben mi sta. Ma mio figlio? Gli è stata sottratta una abitazione certa, solo perchè ne aveva trovata un 'altrea incerta.
Se ho sposato Tizio, io moglie ho dei diritti, che farò valere in Tribunale, ma mio figlio no. Per questo la Cassazione disapplica l'articolo 155 bis, e la Corte Cost. lo ha reinterpretato.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà come dici tu ma io ho un fracco di amiche o conoscenti che, con figli a carico , scaricate dal marito perchè innamorati di un'altra , devono fare i salti mortali per campare perchè, nonostante il giudice abbia stabilito una cifra i mariti se ne fottono e non pagano. tanti puntano sul fatto che una denuncia non arriverà mai perchè sei il padre dei figli e perchè sono procedure lunghissime.
> Poi ,so bene che esistono anche tante stronze che se ne approfittano e si fanno mantenere quando non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo.


se i mariti se ne fottono e non pagano finiscono davantiad un giudice penale.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Glielo ho fatto presente anche io ... che peccato e' appena uscita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 scuse a me? io non son nessuno per pretendere le scuse e poi è stata di toni accesi con qualche altro utente.


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> se i mariti se ne fottono e non pagano finiscono davantiad un giudice penale.


Certo. Ma non è che piaccia a tutti vivere in guerra e spendere tempo e denaro in avvocati. E' meno semplice di come si descrive, e meno indolore. Deve sempre prevalere il buon senso, secondo me.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Lo giuro. Mai fatto. Una volta sola aveva promesso di portarli con lui e sua madre (mia suocera) . Ce li ha portati, ma lui poi se ne andato con la sua donna. Alla fine della settimana li ha prelevati e riportati da me a roma.



Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, e questo spiega anche perchè affermi che l'alternanza di case è una cosa negativa...


esistono donne stronze e uomini stronzi, che probabilmente non troveremo mai su un forum di confronti...


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> esistono donne stronze e uomini stronzi, che probabilmente non troveremo mai su un forum di confronti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, e questo spiega anche perchè affermi che l'alternanza di case è una cosa negativa...
> 
> 
> esistono donne stronze e uomini stronzi, che probabilmente non troveremo mai su un forum di confronti...


il confronto richiede lucidità: il dolore e la sofferenza che spesso sono dietro una separazione, non sempre forniscono tale lucidità. Ho detto.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il confronto richiede lucidità: il dolore e la sofferenza che spesso sono dietro una separazione, non sempre forniscono tale lucidità. Ho detto.


cara emmanuelle, bentornata

sono d'accordo...sofferenza e dolore ci fanno crescere, e imparare, e solo vivendole ti cambiano, non per sentito dire...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il confronto richiede lucidità: il dolore e la sofferenza che spesso sono dietro una separazione, non sempre forniscono tale lucidità. Ho detto.


ohh ben tornata emma cara!!!


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sofferenza e dolore ci fanno crescere, e imparare, e *solo vivendole ti cambiano, non per sentito dire...*


Sì, basta che siano di stimolo per ritrovare la consapevolezza, non scusa per fermarsi e ripetere sempre gli stessi errori...


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, basta che siano di stimolo per ritrovare la consapevolezza, non scusa per fermarsi e ripetere sempre gli stessi errori...




ovvio...e son percorsi lunghi e pesanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

ciao emma!!!
come va??


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, e questo spiega anche perchè affermi che l'alternanza di case è una cosa negativa...
> 
> 
> non troveremo mai su un forum di confronti...


Allora. Se le case sono molto vicine, credo sia possibile. L'importante è che i bimbi, o i ragazzi, trovino lo stesso ambiete, possano avere uno spazio per stare con gli amichetti, eccc, ecc. Insomma è importante, da quel che vedo come mamma, che riconoscano lo spazio come proprio e rassicurante. Sarebbe poi essenziale che gli ex coniugi, si ricordino di essere prima genitori, e che scelgano le loro convivenze in modo oculato. Io ad esempio non avrei mai e poi mai tollerato un nuovo compagno che non rispettasse i miei figli, e non comprendesse le loro esigenze. Se tutto avviene in un clima di comodità per i figli, di rispetto assoluto, va bene qualsiasi soluzione. In caso contrario non è sufficiente possedere neanche un castello.
Il più delle volte però, non è facile  trovare soluzioni abitative siffatte: case vicine, o condizioni economiche che lo consentano. E genitori che vano d'accordo.
 Allora credo sia meglio far vivere i bimbi nella casa in cui sono cresciuti, permettendo loro di fequentare lo stesso ambiente.
Non sono ostile all'affido condiviso, ma esso presume un tale accordo tra i genitori, che insomma, se vi fosse, i due sarebbero ancora insieme.

P.S.Poi, sarò sincera, se io, da marito, mi accorgessi di essere cornuto, mi farebbe talmente schifo mia moglie, da andarmene su due piedi pur di non vedermela davanti. Mi rendo conto che così lascio i ragazzi....ma non sopporterei la situazione....poi magari sbollita l'ira, farei di tutto per trovare una soluzione che mi consentise di vivere appieno il mio ruolo di padre.
Per le madri con figli piccoli è diverso, perchè spesso i piccoli sono molto legati alla mamma. Quando io ho scoperto le sconcezze del mio ex, me ne sarei nadata volentieri da casa...ma come lascire due povere creature ad un imbecille che non tornava neanche a casa la notte? L'ho buttato fuori io, e non senza fatica.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora. Se le case sono molto vicine, credo sia possibile. L'importante è che i bimbi, o i ragazzi, trovino lo stesso ambiete, possano avere uno spazio per stare con gli amichetti, eccc, ecc. Insomma è importante, da quel che vedo come mamma, che riconoscano lo spazio come proprio e rassicurante. Sarebbe poi essenziale che gli ex coniugi, si ricordino di essere prima genitori, e che scelgano le loro convivenze in modo oculato. Io ad esempio non avrei mai e poi mai tollerato un nuovo compagno che non rispettasse i miei figli, e non comprendesse le loro esigenze. Se tutto avviene in un clima di comodità per i figli, di rispetto assoluto, va bene qualsiasi soluzione. In caso contrario non è sufficiente possedere neanche un castello.
> Il più delle volte però, non è facile trovare soluzioni abitative siffatte: case vicine, o condizioni economiche che lo consentano. E genitori che vano d'accordo.
> Allora credo sia meglio far vivere i bimbi nella casa in cui sono cresciuti, permettendo loro di fequentare lo stesso ambiente.
> Non sono ostile all'affido condiviso, ma esso presume un tale accordo tra i genitori, che insomma, se vi fosse, i due sarebbero ancora insieme.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> cara emmanuelle, bentornata
> 
> sono d'accordo...sofferenza e dolore ci fanno crescere, e imparare, e solo vivendole ti cambiano, non per sentito dire...





Brugola ha detto:


> ohh ben tornata emma cara!!!





Asudem ha detto:


> ciao emma!!!
> come va??


ciao ragazze (iago, sei in minoranza numerica, quindi considerati nel novero)...va.....boh? e che ne so ? diciamo che tra un lutto, qualche problema, un'ammaccatina e un'acciaccatura sto qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao ragazze (iago, sei in minoranza numerica, quindi considerati nel novero)...va.....boh? e che ne so ? diciamo che tra un lutto, qualche problema, un'ammaccatina e un'acciaccatura sto qui.


mi spiace emma...che palle però, ce n'è sempre una


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace emma...che palle però, ce n'è sempre una


 si chiama vita ....o no?tu come stai?


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao ragazze (iago, sei in minoranza numerica, quindi considerati nel novero)...va.....boh? e che ne so ? diciamo che tra un lutto, qualche problema, un'ammaccatina e un'acciaccatura sto qui.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora. Se le case sono molto vicine, credo sia possibile. L'importante è che i bimbi, o i ragazzi, trovino lo stesso ambiete, possano avere uno spazio per stare con gli amichetti, eccc, ecc. Insomma è importante, da quel che vedo come mamma, che riconoscano lo spazio come proprio e rassicurante. Sarebbe poi essenziale che gli ex coniugi, si ricordino di essere prima genitori, e che scelgano le loro convivenze in modo oculato. Io ad esempio non avrei mai e poi mai tollerato un nuovo compagno che non rispettasse i miei figli, e non comprendesse le loro esigenze. Se tutto avviene in un clima di comodità per i figli, di rispetto assoluto, va bene qualsiasi soluzione. In caso contrario non è sufficiente possedere neanche un castello.
> Il più delle volte però, non è facile  trovare soluzioni abitative siffatte: case vicine, o condizioni economiche che lo consentano. E genitori che vano d'accordo.
> 
> 
> ...



ti capisco perfettamente, tanto...che a volte mi sento mammo...


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao ragazze (iago, sei in minoranza numerica, quindi considerati nel novero)...va.....boh? e che ne so ? diciamo che tra un lutto, qualche problema, un'ammaccatina e un'acciaccatura sto qui.




....è bellissimo stare miez 'e femmin...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà come dici tu ma io ho un fracco di amiche o conoscenti che, con figli a carico , scaricate  dal marito perchè innamorati di un'altra , devono fare i salti mortali per campare perchè, nonostante il giudice abbia stabilito una cifra i mariti se ne fottono e non pagano. tanti puntano sul fatto che una denuncia non arriverà mai perchè sei il padre dei figli e perchè sono procedure lunghissime.
> Poi ,so bene che esistono anche tante stronze che se ne approfittano e si fanno mantenere quando non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo.


Questi discorsi li ho sentiti mille volte, ma la colpa è delle donne che non si fanno tutelare. Io a tanti ho fatto un bel XXXX a strisce scredimi e ci godo pure.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

*


Shine ha detto:



			Questi discorsi li ho sentiti mille volte, ma la colpa è delle donne che non si fanno tutelare.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Shine ha detto:


> Io a tanti ho fatto un bel XXXX a strisce scredimi e ci godo pure.


se un giudice ha stabilito una cifra e il marito che paga cosa c'entra e da chi dovrebbero essere tutelate?


----------



## lale75 (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *
> 
> se un giudice ha stabilito una cifra e il marito che paga cosa c'entra e da chi dovrebbero essere tutelate?*


*


Ci sono i rimedi per farsi pagare il mantenimento da un coniuge restio, vedi pignoramento. La sentenza è un titolo esecutivo, sei un creditore e come tale vai tutelato. Naturalmente c'è bisogno di un legale e, forse, è questo che frena: l'idea che ogni cosa che fai e che chiedi debba finire per passare attraverso un avvocato.*


----------



## Old silchiacc (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago..
non parlo del nuovo amore, semplicemente xchè non è ancora così importante da influenzare le mie scelte in questa situazione; la sua presenza, che ci si creda o no, è assolutamente ininfluente rispetto alla separazione.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

*Sil*



silchiacc ha detto:


> Iago..
> non parlo del nuovo amore, semplicemente xchè non è ancora così importante da influenzare le mie scelte in questa situazione; la sua presenza, che ci si creda o no, è assolutamente ininfluente rispetto alla separazione.




...ma sicuro che avete fatto tutti i tentativi per tenerlo in piedi sto matrimonio??

...a volte mi sembra recuperabile...


...che significa che non influenza le scelte? vuoi dire che avresti comunque la forza di separarti? con o senza il terzo??

...e allora che senso ha distruggere la stima del marito andando a dire di avere un amante ??


----------



## lale75 (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma sicuro che avete fatto tutti i tentativi per tenerlo in piedi sto matrimonio??
> 
> ...a volte mi sembra recuperabile...
> 
> ...


 

perchè se ce l'ha e ne è innamorata significa che il matrimonio è finito ed il fatto di chiedere la separazione le fa onore; da a sè stessa ed al marito la possiblità di ricominciare.


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Iago..
> non parlo del nuovo amore, semplicemente xchè non è ancora così importante da influenzare le mie scelte in questa situazione; la sua presenza, che ci si creda o no, è assolutamente ininfluente rispetto alla separazione.


da quanto tempo lo conosci?


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> perchè se ce l'ha e ne è innamorata significa che il matrimonio è finito ed il fatto di chiedere la separazione le fa onore; da a sè stessa ed al marito la possiblità di ricominciare.




non ho capito completamente...


----------



## Old silchiacc (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma sicuro che avete fatto tutti i tentativi per tenerlo in piedi sto matrimonio??
> 
> ...a volte mi sembra recuperabile...
> 
> ...


...ma sicuro che avete fatto tutti i tentativi per tenerlo in piedi sto matrimonio?? 
Tre anni di disagi manifestati più un anno di psicoterapia di coppia....

...a volte mi sembra recuperabile...
Io me lo auguro con la separazione... non dò x scontato il successivo divorzio


...che significa che non influenza le scelte? vuoi dire che avresti comunque la forza di separarti? con o senza il terzo??
Assolutamente si, non avrei fatto una scelta così importante x la presenza di un altro uomo.
...e allora che senso ha distruggere la stima del marito andando a dire di avere un amante ??
Secondo me si tratta di onestà, e non di crudeltà gratuita...


----------



## Old amarax (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il confronto richiede lucidità: il dolore e la sofferenza che spesso sono dietro una separazione, non sempre forniscono tale lucidità. Ho detto.


 
Ciao EA ,come va?


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> ...ma sicuro che avete fatto tutti i tentativi per tenerlo in piedi sto matrimonio??
> Tre anni di disagi manifestati più un anno di psicoterapia di coppia....
> 
> ...a volte mi sembra recuperabile...
> ...



...se non fosse stato per la risposta sul divorzio avrei giurato che ormai eri mia moglie, ma...abbiamo anche divorziato, e oggi son di moda le riconciliazioni da divorzati...da separati è banale...


a parte le battute, lo vedo sempre più recuperabile...lascia l'amante e staccati da tuo marito per un bel pò, e ripensaci...


(se avessi 100.000€ in banca, saresti disposta immediatamente a spenderne 50.000, e d'incanto avere un matrimonio che funziona bene?)


----------



## Old silchiacc (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se non fosse stato per la risposta sul divorzio avrei giurato che ormai eri mia moglie, ma...abbiamo anche divorziato, e oggi son di moda le riconciliazioni da divorzati...da separati è banale...
> 
> 
> a parte le battute, lo vedo sempre più recuperabile...lascia l'amante e staccati da tuo marito per un bel pò, e ripensaci...
> ...


(se avessi 100.000€ in banca, saresti disposta immediatamente a spenderne 50.000, e d'incanto avere un matrimonio che funziona bene?) 
Forse non ho capito la domanda... ammesso che di domanda si tratti...
Penso purtroppo che un matrimonio che funziona bene non può essere frutto di un miracolo, nè di una magia, ma di tanto impegno da parte delle persone in causa, dalla capacità di prendere atto delle crisi (che è impensabile che non ci siano) e dalla volontà di superarle insieme...
Purtroppo nel mio caso, la presa d'atto è arrivata troppo tardi...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ci sono i rimedi per farsi pagare il mantenimento da un coniuge restio, vedi pignoramento. La sentenza è un titolo esecutivo, sei un creditore e come tale vai tutelato. Naturalmente c'è bisogno di un legale e, forse, è questo che frena: l'idea che ogni cosa che fai e che chiedi debba finire per passare attraverso un avvocato.


Esatto.
Se l'ex ha da perdere, nel senso se ha qualche bene da aggredire o uno stipendio lo si può costringere a pagare.
Ci sono due strade possibili:
1) la civile, come diceva lale si attiva la sentenza sia per il mantenimento sia per le spese straordinarie e si procede prima ad inviare il precetto e poi se ancora il marito non paga si fa l'esecuzione aggredendo i beni dell'ex coniuge.
2) si fa una denuncia per violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare. Far mancare i mezzi di sussistenza all'ex coniugi ed alla prole è un reato. E' reato anche trascurare i figli moralemnte, cioè non rispettare gli incontri, non interessarsi di loro.
Potenzialmente ogni mese in cui il mantenimento non viene pagato si può fare una querela e c'è chi lo fa (io lo faccio fare se il padre è veramente strxxxx).
Ripeto l'importante è che l'ex abbia beni da aggredire o uno stipendio da pignorare (si può pignorare 1/5 dello stipendio, cioè il prignoramento è fatto presso il datore di lavoro che deve trattenere 1/5 e darlo al coniuge che ne ha diritto).
Non so se è chiara la cosa.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> (se avessi 100.000€ in banca, saresti disposta immediatamente a spenderne 50.000, e d'incanto avere un matrimonio che funziona bene?)
> Forse non ho capito la domanda... ammesso che di domanda si tratti...
> Penso purtroppo che un matrimonio che funziona bene non può essere frutto di un miracolo, nè di una magia, ma di tanto impegno da parte delle persone in causa, dalla capacità di prendere atto delle crisi (che è impensabile che non ci siano) e dalla volontà di superarle insieme...
> Purtroppo nel mio caso, la presa d'atto è arrivata troppo tardi...



...era una battuta (anche se io l'avrei fatto)


pensi sia una sciocchezza quella di lasciare l'amante e staccarsi per un bel pò da tuo marito? (come se foste separati,ma senza rumore...)


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

A parte le questioni legali, se ti va ci dici perchè è arrivata la crisi?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e allora che senso ha distruggere la stima del marito andando a dire di avere un amante ??


In effetti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao EA ,come va?


come un vaso di coccio tra quelli di ferro, ma mi sto impegnando per diventare di ferro anche io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Se l'ex ha da perdere, nel senso se ha qualche bene da aggredire o uno stipendio lo si può costringere a pagare.
> Ci sono due strade possibili:
> 1) la civile, come diceva lale si attiva la sentenza sia per il mantenimento sia per le spese straordinarie e si procede prima ad inviare il precetto e poi se ancora il marito non paga si fa l'esecuzione aggredendo i beni dell'ex coniuge.
> ...


dopo la seconda condanna ill perdono giudiziale non c'è..., dopo due pene sospese paghi tutto: ai figli chi lo spiega?


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2009)

Con la denuncia penale  (ripetuta)rovini l'ex marito .Bene. Magari se lo merita. E devi stare atenta a ritorsioni...mica lo sai come reagisce.
Ma l'esperienza mi insegna che soldi niente....chi è veramente bastardo difficilmente ha un lavoro regolare, è al nero, quindi che cacchio pignori?
Al limite si può aggrdire il patrimonio familiare (quello degli ex suoceri, per intenderci). Ma è una strada lunga.
i veri bastardi fanno sparire tutto quello che hanno.
Ci sono situazioni tali, che io in tutta coscienza non so trattare. O meglio, lo saprei...ma i figli ne risentono.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Con la denuncia penale  (ripetuta)rovini l'ex marito .Bene. Magari se lo merita. E devi stare atenta a ritorsioni...mica lo sai come reagisce.
> Ma l'esperienza mi insegna che soldi niente....chi è veramente bastardo difficilmente ha un lavoro regolare, è al nero, quindi che cacchio pignori?
> Al limite si può aggrdire il patrimonio familiare (quello degli ex suoceri, per intenderci). Ma è una strada lunga.
> i veri bastardi fanno sparire tutto quello che hanno.
> Ci sono situazioni tali, che io in tutta coscienza non so trattare. O meglio, lo saprei...ma i figli ne risentono.


quoto.
Senza contare che rimane sempre il padre dei tuoi figli e che quello che per te è giusto può risultare incomprensibile a loro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Con la denuncia penale (ripetuta)rovini l'ex marito .Bene. Magari se lo merita. E devi stare atenta a ritorsioni...mica lo sai come reagisce.
> Ma l'esperienza mi insegna che soldi niente....chi è veramente bastardo difficilmente ha un lavoro regolare, è al nero, quindi che cacchio pignori?
> Al limite si può aggrdire il patrimonio familiare (quello degli ex suoceri, per intenderci). Ma è una strada lunga.
> i veri bastardi fanno sparire tutto quello che hanno.
> Ci sono situazioni tali, che io in tutta coscienza non so trattare. O meglio, lo saprei...*ma i figli ne risentono*.


ecco, appunto


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> Senza contare che rimane sempre il padre dei tuoi figli e che quello che per te è giusto può risultare incomprensibile a loro


Già. Con certi soggetti c'è solo da augurarsi la vedovanza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Con certi soggetti c'è solo da augurarsi la vedovanza.


 e soprattutto che i figli, che le madri han contribuito ad educare, non prendano dai padri.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Con certi soggetti c'è solo da augurarsi la vedovanza.


ricordo una frase del film "tutto può succedere" carinissima.
Dianne keaton e la sorella stanno lamentando il fatto che un uomo maturo che non si è mai sposato  passa per figo , per quello che è sfuggito al cappio mentre una donna viene chiamata zitella che non trova marito.. e la sorella le risponde:l'unica cosa positiva degli uomini è che crepano prima


----------



## Old silchiacc (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> A parte le questioni legali, se ti va ci dici perchè è arrivata la crisi?


Non avrei problemi a parlarne.. ma magari è il caso di aprire un altro post?


----------



## Old silchiacc (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti...


Continuo ad essere convinta che si tratti di onestà... a volte è comodo barricarsi dietro l'autostima ed ignorare l'evidenza....


----------



## Old silchiacc (19 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...era una battuta (anche se io l'avrei fatto)
> 
> 
> pensi sia una sciocchezza quella di lasciare l'amante e staccarsi per un bel pò da tuo marito? (come se foste separati,ma senza rumore...)


Potrebbe non essere una sciocchezza.... tant'è che spero in questo periodo di separazione...


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dopo la seconda condanna ill perdono giudiziale non c'è..., dopo due pene sospese paghi tutto: ai figli chi lo spiega?


Siiiiiiiiii, in teoria.
A parte che forse ti riferivi alla sospensione condizionale, poi un avvocato ti mette il tutto in continuazione e vai avanti a collezionare altre condanne. Lo scopo comunque è proprio quello di costringere il padre a pagare a meno che non sia così stupido da preferire qualche mese di galera.


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Non avrei problemi a parlarne.. ma magari è il caso di aprire un altro post?


Se vuoi....


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Con la denuncia penale  (ripetuta)rovini l'ex marito .Bene. Magari se lo merita. E devi stare atenta a ritorsioni...mica lo sai come reagisce.
> Ma l'esperienza mi insegna che soldi niente....chi è veramente bastardo difficilmente ha un lavoro regolare, è al nero, quindi che cacchio pignori?
> Al limite si può aggrdire il patrimonio familiare (quello degli ex suoceri, per intenderci). Ma è una strada lunga.
> i veri bastardi fanno sparire tutto quello che hanno.
> Ci sono situazioni tali, che io in tutta coscienza non so trattare. O meglio, lo saprei...ma i figli ne risentono.


Hai ragione ma io avevo premesso che conviene fare qualcosa solo se ci sono beni da aggredire. Se il padre è una persona normale quando si rende conto che si sta facendo sul serio non arriva al punto di farsi condannare. Gli unici padri che si sono fatti condannare nella mia esperienza erano stranieri e la condanna è servita più che altro per togliere la patria potestà e, di conseguenza, rimandarli al loro paese, ma erano dei veri bastardi.

Aggredire il patrimonio dei suoceri? No non si può. I nonnni devono gl aliementi sono nel caso di reale indigenza del nipote e della nuora e basta, altrimenti non rispondono per le azioni del figlio.


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiii, in teoria.
> A parte che forse ti riferivi alla sospensione condizionale, poi un avvocato ti mette il tutto in continuazione e vai avanti a collezionare altre condanne. Lo scopo comunque è proprio quello di costringere il padre a pagare a meno che non sia così stupido da preferire qualche mese di galera.


Galera?
Shine, la tua fiducia nel sistema giudiziario è disarmante!!!!

Comunque non me ne faccio niente di un ex in galera...(che poi non ci va...); lo scopo è rendere solvente il padre , non sottoporlo ad una serie di procedimenti penali. Se lo metto in galera, come mi paga?

A parte gli scherzi, tutto dipende da che tipo ho davanti. Se è uno che non ha nulla da perdere....non c'è verso...in caso contrario, è sufficiente la sola denuncia dai carabinieri a spaventarlo.
Ma sono casi tristi, casi limite. Consiglierei a chi si trova un ex del genere, di dimenticarselo, e di provvedere da sola al sostentamento dei figli. Poi andare da un giudice per revocargli la patria potestà. Uno così è meglio non giri attorno ai figli.


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma io avevo premesso che conviene fare qualcosa solo se ci sono beni da aggredire. Se il padre è una persona normale quando si rende conto che si sta facendo sul serio non arriva al punto di farsi condannare. Gli unici padri che si sono fatti condannare nella mia esperienza erano stranieri e la condanna è servita più che altro per togliere la patria potestà e, di conseguenza, rimandarli al loro paese, ma erano dei veri bastardi.
> 
> Aggredire il patrimonio dei suoceri? No non si può. I nonnni devono gl aliementi sono nel caso di reale indigenza del nipote e della nuora e basta, altrimenti non rispondono per le azioni del figlio.


 
Per esperienza è più facile ottenere qualcosa dai nonni, che da certi padri.
Di italiani che lasciano il lavoro dipendente, per non pagare gli alimenti, ti potrei fare una lista. Qualcuno è pure insospettabile, te lo assicuro.
Conoscevo un ufficiale (non ti dico di quale arma) che si è congedato, e si è messo a fare l'investigatore privato (con dichiarazioni di reddito ridicole);
Un medico, che ha lasciato il posto presso un ospedale, per esercitare in privato.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Per esperienza è più facile ottenere qualcosa dai nonni, che da certi padri.
> Di italiani che lasciano il lavoro dipendente, per non pagare gli alimenti, ti potrei fare una lista. Qualcuno è pure insospettabile, te lo assicuro.
> Conoscevo un ufficiale (non ti dico di quale arma) che si è congedato, e si è messo a fare l'investigatore privato (con dichiarazioni di reddito ridicole);
> Un medico, che ha lasciato il posto presso un ospedale, per esercitare in privato.


che manigoldi... pur di farla pagare alle mogli arrivano a far del male ai figli.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che manigoldi... pur di farla pagare alle mogli arrivano a far del male ai figli.


Sanno fare anche di peggio Anna ... sottrarre beni destinati ai figli


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sanno fare anche di peggio Anna ... sottrarre beni destinati ai figli


eterni bambini. esattamente come l'ex marito di mia cugina. tra le tante cose immature e scellerate che fa mentre è con suo figlio eccone una: lo porta al luna park e lo fa assistere alle sue gare di pungiball con i ragazzini..
cioè... ma che razza di esempio può dare uno così al figlio?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eterni bambini. esattamente come l'ex marito di mia cugina. tra le tante cose immature e scellerate che fa mentre è con suo figlio eccone una: lo porta al luna park e lo fa assistere alle sue gare di pungiball con i ragazzini..
> cioè... *ma che razza di esempio può dare uno così al figlio?*


Solo l'ispirazione ad un futuro coglione ...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo l'ispirazione ad un futuro coglione ...


e devi vedere come si incazza quando mia cugina gli dice di smetterla di fare il deficiente davanti al figlio. le risponde che è grazie a lui se non cresce mammalucco e pieno di paure ecc ecc.
è un delirio perché lavorando solo 6 ore al giorno ha tutti i pomeriggi liberi e passa quasi ogni giorno a prelevare il figlio per portarlo in giro fino a sera.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e devi vedere come si incazza quando mia cugina gli dice di smetterla di fare il deficiente davanti al figlio. le risponde che è grazie a lui se non cresce mammalucco e pieno di paure ecc ecc.
> è un delirio perché lavorando solo 6 ore al giorno ha tutti i pomeriggi liberi e passa quasi ogni giorno a prelevare il figlio per portarlo in giro fino a sera.


Quanti anni ha tuo nipote?


.


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Galera?
> Shine, la tua fiducia nel sistema giudiziario è disarmante!!!!
> 
> Comunque non me ne faccio niente di un ex in galera...(che poi non ci va...); lo scopo è rendere solvente il padre , non sottoporlo ad una serie di procedimenti penali. Se lo metto in galera, come mi paga?
> ...


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eterni bambini. esattamente come l'ex marito di mia cugina. tra le tante cose immature e scellerate che fa mentre è con suo figlio eccone una: lo porta al luna park e lo fa assistere alle sue gare di pungiball con i ragazzini..
> cioè... ma che razza di esempio può dare uno così al figlio?


 

Io ne conosco uno che ha mollato il figlioletto al bar dicendogli che tornava subito ed è andato a fare shopping con la nuova compagna tornando dopo due ore...insospettabile professionista...


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Galera?
> Shine, la tua fiducia nel sistema giudiziario è disarmante!!!!
> 
> Comunque non me ne faccio niente di un ex in galera...(che poi non ci va...); lo scopo è rendere solvente il padre , non sottoporlo ad una serie di procedimenti penali. Se lo metto in galera, come mi paga?
> ...


Senti io sono stanca di gente che non utilizza le armi messe a disposizione dal sistema giurdico "perchè tanto non serve a niente...". Molti dicono tanto non seve a niente prima di provarci. Io dico che serve invece. Questo è il mio lavoro e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
Ho già detto mille volte che se uno non ha niente è inutile. questa è la mille e uno .
Per togliere la patria potestà sevono le condanne, allora ritorniamo al discorso che denunciare per violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare serve comunque a qualcosa.
Proprio di recente ho assunto "un caso perso" già seguito da altri prima di me. Il tipo per anni ha lavorato in nero, ma tanto prima o poi un lavoro regolare lo devi riavere, ho pignorato 190 eruo al mese, se permetti meglio di niente è.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiii, in teoria.
> A parte che forse ti riferivi alla sospensione condizionale, poi un avvocato ti mette il tutto in continuazione e vai avanti a collezionare altre condanne. Lo scopo comunque è proprio quello di costringere il padre a pagare a meno che non sia così stupido da preferire qualche mese di galera.


non mi occupo di penale e per fortuna non mi sono mai trovata in situazioni cos' estreme. ti assicuro che ci sono un sacco di stupidi che preferiscono la terza condanna per poter dire ai figli "guarda mamma cosa ha fatto a papà" e cavarsela comprando loro l'ultimo modello di fay o le hogan dorate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Senti* io sono stanca di gente che non utilizza le armi messe a disposizione dal sistema giurdico "perchè tanto non serve a niente...". Molti dicono tanto non seve a niente prima di provarci. *Io dico che serve invece. Questo è il mio lavoro e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
> Ho già detto mille volte che se uno non ha niente è inutile. questa è la mille e uno .
> Per togliere la patria potestà sevono le condanne, allora ritorniamo al discorso che denunciare per violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare serve comunque a qualcosa.
> Proprio di recente ho assunto "un caso perso" già seguito da altri prima di me. Il tipo per anni ha lavorato in nero, ma tanto prima o poi un lavoro regolare lo devi riavere, ho pignorato 190 eruo al mese, se permetti meglio di niente è.


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

Non ti occupi di penale ma credo sappia cos'è un reato continuato. Per cui anche con 20 condanne un solo reato, arriva un pò a superare i due anni per la sospensione condizionale!.....
Io ci provo sempre. I figli di solito in queste situazioni non vedeno già più il padre che spesso si è fatto una nuova famiglia con nuovi figli scordandosi di loro, per cui poco male.
Sono d'accordo che uno può decidere di lasciar perdere perchè ritiene non ne valga la pena. Ma si lascia perdere per scelta non perchè la legge non ti mette a disposizione mezzi di tutela.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> *Non ti occupi di penale ma credo sappia cos'è un reato continuato. *
> *claro que si*
> 
> Per cui anche con 20 condanne un solo reato, arriva un pò a superare i due anni per la sospensione condizionale!.....
> ...


 concordo 
assolutamente. E' inutile lamentarsi de sistema giustizia se poi puoi utilizzare i rimedi che ti mette a disposizione e non lo fai.


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)




----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

se abbiam bisogno abbiamo due consulenti AGGRATIS


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se abbiam bisogno abbiamo due consulenti AGGRATIS


 spero tu non abbia mai bisogno


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> *Senti io sono stanca di gente che non utilizza le armi messe a disposizione dal sistema giurdico "perchè tanto non serve a niente..."*. Molti dicono tanto non seve a niente prima di provarci. Io dico che serve invece. Questo è il mio lavoro e se permetti ne so qualcosa.
> Ho già detto mille volte che se uno non ha niente è inutile. questa è la mille e uno .
> Per togliere la patria potestà sevono le condanne, allora ritorniamo al discorso che denunciare per violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare serve comunque a qualcosa.
> Proprio di recente ho assunto "un caso perso" già seguito da altri prima di me. Il tipo per anni ha lavorato in nero, ma tanto prima o poi un lavoro regolare lo devi riavere, ho pignorato 190 eruo al mese, se permetti meglio di niente è.


 come chi non denuncia furti o altri reati per lo stesso motivo.la posizione rinunciataria può essere solo che perdente


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> spero tu non abbia mai bisogno


spero anche io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero anche io


però se è miliardario e fa lo stro.nzo....lo riduciamo povero


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

La separazione è sempre una esperienza molto dolorosa specialemente per i figli per cui si deve fare del tutto per evitarla.
Ma in ogni circostanza non bisogna mai arrendersi prima di aver combatuto, si è perdenti di certo.


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

*Sil*



silchiacc ha detto:


> Potrebbe non essere una sciocchezza.... tant'è che spero in questo periodo di separazione...



..e forse se a tuo marito glielo poni sotto altro aspetto...una sana e *autentica* ('e capit??) pausa di riflessione...una 20 di gg da un amico se li và a passare, e magari non alzate polvere, 
a volte è sul finale che si prende coscienza vera di cose che magari son state minacciate e pensate tutti i giorni per anni...


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

*???*

patria potestà 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ieri volevamo portare i bambini in tribunale oggi robin hood....


Staff...ma una ripulita ogni tanto??


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> patria potestà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se un padre non e' all'altezza di esercitare tale ruolo di responsabilita' e' giusto che la patria podesta' passi alla mamma, o no?


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma se un padre non e' all'altezza di esercitare tale ruolo di responsabilita' e' giusto che la patria podesta' passi alla mamma, o no?



...stavo facendo il puntiglioso...non esiste più la patria potestà...si chiama patria genitorialità o potestà genitoriale (e anche in questo caso il senso cambia abbastanza)


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

*...ma sarà un'altra cavolata.....*

*Patria potestà*

*Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.*

 			 									Vai a: Navigazione, cerca

*Questa voce di diritto e di diritti dei minori è solo un abbozzo*.
Contribuisci a migliorarla secondo le convenzioni di Wikipedia.

    Il concetto di *patria potestà* nel diritto italiano esprimeva il diritto-dovere del padre di educare i figli minorenni. Con la riforma del diritto di famiglia del 1975, che ha equiparato in doveri e dignità le figure del padre e della madre, sono state abolite la patria potestà e la potestà maritale, ed è stata introdotta la potestà genitoriale.
 La potestà in diritto è la situazione giuridica soggettiva che consiste nell'attribuzione di un potere ad un soggetto allo scopo di tutelare un interesse altrui. Siccome il senso comune attribuisce al termine un significato di potere, in psicologia e in sociologia si preferisce parlare di _responsabilità_ dei genitori, per sottolineare che non si pone al centro il loro punto di vista, bensì i bisogni e le inclinazioni del minore, che nello stesso nuovo diritto di famiglia è visto come soggetto attivo, in grado di esprimere opinioni, orientamenti e inclinazioni e di provvedere autonomamente, per quanto capace, ai propri bisogni esistenziali.
 In altri ordinamenti non esiste la potestà genitoriale, bensì la tutela. In Svizzera la patria potestà e la potestà maritale hanno resistito sino ai primi anni 2000.


 *Portale Diritto*:  accedi alle voci di Wikipedia che trattano di diritto
 
       Estratto da "http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patria_potestà"
Categorie: Diritti dei minori | Diritto di famiglia | Sociologia della famiglia | [_altre_]


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...stavo facendo il puntiglioso...non esiste più la patria potestà...si chiama patria genitorialità o potestà genitoriale (e anche in questo caso il senso cambia abbastanza)


OK io mi riferivo a prima del 1975 


Ho letto che nel 1975 la legge e' stata aggiornata

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patria_potestà


in 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potestà_genitoriale


La questione e': *Ma* se uno dei due non e' all'altezza che si fa?


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK io mi riferivo a prima del 1975
> 
> 
> Ho letto che nel 1975 la legge e' stata aggiornata
> ...



...intanto son quasi 35 anni che è così...(e sentir ancora parlare di patria potestà che era considerata responsabilità esclusiva del padre, è assurdo...)

quindi non è responsabile il padre, ma ne sono responsabili entrambe i genitori, e questo è tanto...e quindi la questione non si pone


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...intanto son quasi 35 anni che è così...(e sentir ancora parlare di patria potestà che era considerata responsabilità esclusiva del padre, è assurdo...)
> 
> quindi non è responsabile il padre, ma ne sono responsabili entrambe i genitori, e questo è tanto...e quindi la questione non si pone


Come non si pone? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   se un padre, o una madre non provvede alle necessita' di un figlio e, se ne fotte altamente di quello che fa' ... anzi, uno dei due scompare dalla circolazione, come ci si regola?




.


----------



## Iago (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come non si pone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...forse si sta facendo confusione tra obbligo di assistenza e responsabilità...se parliamo di potestà, parliamo di responsabilità, cioè chi ne risponde del minore
se uno dei due scompare (e siamo figli di un'epoca in cui era il padre a scomparire) e il minore deve essere sottoposto a un'intervento chirurgico, grazie all'abolizione della patria potestà, si è superato il problema che nasceva alla mamma...mi spiego?
di contr'altare se il padre non scompare e la madre ha i figli con sè (e fino all'altroieri i figli li hanno sempre affidati alla madre) e il figlio 17enne prendeva l'auto della mamma, anche a sua insaputa e ammazzava qualcuno, senza l'abolizione, andavano a prelevare il padre che magari non sapeva nulla...non so se sono stato chiaro


con la prima operazione alla mia più piccola, come tu ben sai, potrei fare un casino della madonna, perchè io non ho firmato il consenso informato, nè tantomeno il consenso all'anestesia...in teoria, essendo separato, io non sono informato, e si dà il caso che alla fine, sulla cartella clinica non è scritta l'esatta patologia per la quale si giustificava l'intervento...potrei mangiarmi l'ospedale, però dovrei anche fare una denuncia penale a mia moglie, e ovviamente non esiste.


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse si sta facendo confusione tra obbligo di assistenza e responsabilità...se parliamo di potestà, parliamo di responsabilità, cioè chi ne risponde del minore
> se uno dei due scompare (e siamo figli di un'epoca in cui era il padre a scomparire) e il minore deve essere sottoposto a un'intervento chirurgico, grazie all'abolizione della patria potestà, si è superato il problema che nasceva alla mamma...mi spiego?
> di contr'altare se il padre non scompare e la madre ha i figli con sè (e fino all'altroieri i figli li hanno sempre affidati alla madre) e il figlio 17enne prendeva l'auto della mamma, anche a sua insaputa e ammazzava qualcuno, senza l'abolizione, andavano a prelevare il padre che magari non sapeva nulla...non so se sono stato chiaro
> 
> ...


Vabbe' ho capito.


.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...stavo facendo il puntiglioso...non esiste più la patria potestà...si chiama patria genitorialità o potestà genitoriale (e anche in questo caso il senso cambia abbastanza)


Qualora un genitore viola o trascura i suoi doveri o abusa dei suoi poteri il giudice (Tribunale per i minorenni) può pronunciare la decadenza dalla potestà genitoriale o il suo affievolimento artt. 330-333.
Non si parla di patri potestà ma di potestà genitoriale, nel senso cho ovviamente non è solo del padre ma di entrambi i genitori.
Un padre che non paga il mantenimento del figlio o che non si occupa di lui può senz'altro essere dichiarato decaduto dalla potestà genitoriale, ovviamente dopo che il grave pregiudizio sia stato dimostrato.
Nel caso in cui il comportamento pregiudizievole cessi il genitore può essere reintegrato nella patria potestà.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Guardate che la legge già esiste e si sta iniziando ad applicare in molti Tribunali, dove vivo io già di fa* al tribuanle per i minorenni, che è all'avanguardia su questo, *mentre i tribunali ordinari sono più lenti a recepire le novità, non parliamo della Corte d'Appello e della Cassazione.
> In tutte le cose ci vuole il buon senso ed un minimo di amor proprio ma per prima cosa un buon genitore deve valutare l'interesse dei figli e nel caso che stiamo trattando per me lei la casa non la deve lasciare.


eserciti a napoli?


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Preferisco non dire dove esercito comunque non a Napoli. Anche tu sei avv?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Preferisco non dire dove esercito comunque non a Napoli. Anche tu sei avv?


ti ho detto ieri che non mi occupo di penale......


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Infatti, vuol dire che ti occupi di civile.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se vuoi scrivimi in privato.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti, vuol dire che ti occupi di civile....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tranquilla, lo sanno tutti qui che esercito a napoli.
Scusa se ho chiesto a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tranquilla, lo sanno tutti qui che esercito a napoli.
> Scusa se ho chiesto a te.



ot.
ma tu lo guardi un posto al sole??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot.
> ma tu lo guardi un posto al sole??


 si e ieri mi so' mangiata pure una zeppola nella pasticceria di guido


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si e ieri mi so' mangiata pure una zeppola nella pasticceria di guido


ha una pasticceria??
si vede 

	
	
		
		
	


	








scusate l' ot


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha una pasticceria??
> si vede
> 
> 
> ...


 appartiene ad una delle più note famiglie di napoli, in tal senso.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> appartiene ad una delle più note famiglie di napoli, in tal senso.


ma va????????


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma va????????


 ma oui...premiata pasticceria bellavia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

http://www.pasticceriabellavia.it/homeita.htm


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.pasticceriabellavia.it/homeita.htm


che magrino che era
ma basta se no ci cazziano


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.pasticceriabellavia.it/homeita.htm


 
un po' lontanuccia...
però ordino tutto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> un po' lontanuccia...
> però ordino tutto!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 
è inutile fingersi chi non si è...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è inutile fingersi chi non si è...


la zeppola di ieri era fritta, con tanta crema pasticciera e delle deliziose amarene sopra....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la zeppola di ieri era fritta, con tanta crema pasticciera e delle deliziose amarene sopra....


 
non mi piacciono le amarene


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non mi piacciono le amarene


 versione bastarda, al forno con la nutella; versione rustica di mia nonna buonanima, farcite con crema di gorgonzola dolce e speck e passate 5 secondi al microonde...quella era una santa, non una donna


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

A Napoli avete delle paste giganti, una volta ho dormito in un fantastico albergo sul porto, ma non ricordo il nome, costosissimo, ci andava il re, come si chiama?
Invece il Jolly è proprio triste, una depressione quando stavo lì. E' così alto che se tira il vento senti che oscilla...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> A Napoli avete delle paste giganti, una volta ho dormito in un fantastico albergo sul porto, ma non ricordo il nome, costosissimo, ci andava il re, come si chiama?
> Invece il Jolly è proprio triste, una depressione quando stavo lì. E' così alto che se tira il vento senti che oscilla...


mmmm fronte porto c'è il mercure, dalle parti del jolly
ma costosissimo....excelsior, vesuvio, santa lucia, royal


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Vesuvio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Vesuvio!




















  bellissimo


----------



## Old silchiacc (20 Marzo 2009)

Voglio venire a Napoli anche io............... l'adoro...


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

silchiacc ha detto:


> Voglio venire a Napoli anche io............... l'adoro...



...e vieni vieni....così t' tir' 'e recchie!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e vieni vieni....così t' tir' 'e recchie!!


 glielo volevo scrivere io che l'avresti aspettata al varco, ma sapevo cheprima o poi saresti intervenuto tu.


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> glielo volevo scrivere io che l'avresti aspettata al varco, ma sapevo cheprima o poi saresti intervenuto tu.



...e sei d'accordo che le occorre una tirata di orecchie? (e pure na tirat' 'e capill' và...)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e sei d'accordo che le occorre una tirata di orecchie? (e pure na tirat' 'e capill' và...)


ma tu bast ca tuocc 'na femmen.....sii gentile e consigliale dove andare a dormire, piuttosto, e dove mangiare


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma tu bast ca tuocc 'na femmen.....sii gentile e consigliale dove andare a dormire, piuttosto, e dove mangiare



la tirata di capelli l'avevo pensato cosa tua (femmen e femmen...)

...e non ha problemi per dormire e mangiare....ha da risolvere prima qualche altro problema più impellente...(sehointesocorrettamenteiltuodoppiosenso...baci)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> la tirata di capelli l'avevo pensato cosa tua (femmen e femmen...)
> 
> ...e non ha problemi per dormire e mangiare....ha da risolvere prima qualche altro problema più impellente...(sehointesocorrettamenteiltuodoppiosenso...baci)


resti un figlio di buona mamma


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> resti un figlio di buona mamma



...tu...mi tocchi l'istinto mai sopito di maschio, e io...reagisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	














cambiato firmetta, ti piace? ho fatto volare gli uccelli nel cielo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tu...mi tocchi l'istinto mai sopito di maschio, e io...reagisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uè iio nun aggio mai tuccat nient.....
la firma di prima era bellissima


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uè iio nun aggio mai tuccat nient.....
> la firma di prima era bellissima



...in senso epistolare EA...

anche la proprietaria della firma è bellissima...c'aggia fà....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in senso epistolare EA...
> 
> anche la proprietaria della firma è bellissima...c'aggia fà....


devi insistere se la vuoi davvero, cioè se non è una botta e via


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> devi insistere se la vuoi davvero, cioè se non è una botta e via



non era una domanda...

era..._"e che ci vuoi fare..."_


stiamo inquinando


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non era una domanda...
> 
> era..._"e che ci vuoi fare..."_
> 
> ...


 haI iniziato tu....l'inquinatore partenopeo


----------

